# Who Am I? Part II



## rongohio (Dec 21, 2009)

Resica said:


> I was born in Connecticut and attended Yale. When the Civil War started, I raised and led a regiment of  volunteers and was appointed colonel. The regiment fought at First Bull Run, after which myself and the regiment were transferred to South Carolina. I was appointed brigadier general of volunteers in April, 1862 and placed in command of a division in the X Corps. In Virginia my division fought at the Battle of Proctor's Creek and in the Bermuda Hundred Campaign around Richmond. Once the Siege of Petersburg began, I continued to fight in the battles north of the James River, notably at the Battle of New Market Heights. Upon the death of X Corps commander David B. Birney in October, I briefly assumed command of the corps before it was dissolved. For my part in the Battle of Fort Fisher, I was promoted to major general . Who am I?




You are Major General Alfred Terry!

(Hope you don't mind an Ohio Yankee jumping in on your game.  I stumbled across it while doing some research on Second Manassas and couldn't resist )


----------



## rongohio (Dec 21, 2009)

I commanded an artillery batallion for the Army of Northern Virginia during the Battle of Second Manassas.  I arrived on the battlefield during the night after the first day of battle and set up my batteries on a hill I thought looked promising, then sent notice to General R. E. Lee.  He replied back "you are just where I wanted you".  It turned out to be one of the most effective artillery positions of the entire war.  The next morning our fire decimated General Fitz John Porter's assault on Stonewall Jackson.  Later in the war I was wounded in the shoulder at the Battle of Champion Hill.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 21, 2009)

You are S D Lee.  

Always ready to welcome another yank to the thread, but Resica does not seem to need much reinforcement.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 21, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> You are S D Lee.
> 
> Always ready to welcome another yank to the thread, but Resica does not seem to need much reinforcement.



You are correct, Sir!


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2009)

rongohio said:


> You are Major General Alfred Terry!
> 
> (Hope you don't mind an Ohio Yankee jumping in on your game.  I stumbled across it while doing some research on Second Manassas and couldn't resist )



I am indeed! Welcome aboard, glad to have you.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 21, 2009)

I commanded the 7th Virginia Infantry at Second Manassas and Gettysburg, where I was mortally wounded leading my regiment in Pickett's Charge.  I died a colonel, but there were many generals in my family, the most famous being my grand-nephew several decades later.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 22, 2009)

You are Waller F Patton and stood second in your VMI class.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 22, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Waller F Patton and stood second in your VMI class.



Yes I am, great-uncle of Old Blood and Guts himself.


----------



## Resica (Dec 24, 2009)

I was born in Kentucky and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. During  the early days of the Civil War, I helped organize, train, and equip several volunteer regiments . In October 1861, I was promoted to brigadier general of volunteers. I commanded a brigade in the Tennessee and Mississippi campaigns at the beginning of the war.  I was present at second day of the Battle of Shiloh.  I was wounded during the Battle of Murfreesboro in December 1862. In early 1865 I was promoted to major general. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 25, 2009)

You are Thomas J Wood.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 25, 2009)

I was born in New Jersey but relocated to New Orleans where I operated a grocery.  Like SD Lee, just above, I was a colonel and at Second Manassas, and occupied the position that he so successfully used the very next day.  Previously I had fought my guns  on the Peninsula.  I fought at Antietam, Fredericksburg,  Chancellorsville, and Gettysburg, but I did not go with Longstreet to Georgia and Chickamauga.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Dec 25, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in New Jersey but relocated to New Orleans where I operated a grocery.  Like SD Lee, just above, I was a colonel and at Second Manassas, and occupied the position that he so successfully used the very next day.  Previously I had fought my guns  on the Peninsula.  I fought at Antietam, Fredericksburg,  Chancellorsville, and Gettysburg, but I did not go with Longstreet to Georgia and Chickamauga.  Who am I?



You are Colonel James B. Walton of the Washington Artillery.  Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes sir and Merry Christmas back.  I hope you like snow.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 26, 2009)

I commanded a Union regiment during the Battle of Second Manassas.  On the final day of battle I wrote home to my wife telling her that it might be my last letter.  Late that afternoon a Confederate bullet struck me in the arm and chest as I rallied my men in a last-ditch stand on a ridge.  I died an hour later.  I was the most prominent Union casualty of the battle on account of my famous father.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Dec 26, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Yes sir and Merry Christmas back.  I hope you like snow.



Actually it was all rain (and wind) here.  Melted all the snow we did have.  I do like the snow - this time of year.  Come March though I guarantee ya I'll be sick of it.


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Thomas J Wood.



I am indeed! Merry Christmas.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 26, 2009)

rongohio said:


> I commanded a Union regiment during the Battle of Second Manassas.  On the final day of battle I wrote home to my wife telling her that it might be my last letter.  Late that afternoon a Confederate bullet struck me in the arm and chest as I rallied my men in a last-ditch stand on a ridge.  I died an hour later.  I was the most prominent Union casualty of the battle on account of my famous father.  Who am I?



Would you be Fletcher Webster, the son of Daniel Webster?

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 27, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Would you be Fletcher Webster, the son of Daniel Webster?
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.



Yessir, I sure am.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 27, 2009)

The original got too big, so I moved it.

Y'all feel free to continue with this shiny new thread.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 27, 2009)

Now PB, we weren't anywhere near as big as those driveler folks. 

Where did you move the original to?  I have been printing the pages to .PDF files for the enjoyment of my great great grandchildren.  I need a copy of page 27.

And, we were just six short of the milestone of 400 IDs.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2009)

How can we tell who we've used, I guess we can't.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 27, 2009)

PMs sent.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 27, 2009)

Rest Easy Resica, I have a list of who has been used.  I was going to re-post it when we got to 400, but will get it up now.

1.John Pelham
2.Lafayette McClaws
3.Alfred Iverson
4.John B. Gordon
5.Turner Ashby
6.John Magruder
7.E. Porter Alexander
8.Nathan B Forrest
9.T.R.R. Cobb
10.John Imboden
11.Leonidas Polk
12.Howell Cobb
13.Maxey Gregg
14.Stand Watie
15.Raphael Semmes
16.William Mahone
17.Jo Shelby
18.David R. Jones
19.Wade Hampton
20.Patrick Cleburne
21.Daniel Harvey Hill
22.States Rights Gist
23.Robert Grier
24.Joseph Kershaw
25.Jefferson Davis
26.Joseph Wheeler
27.Marcellus A. Stovall
28.William T. Wofford
29.Alexander Lawton
30.Francis Bartow
31.Robert S. Garnett
32.Henry Benning
33.Edward Johnson 
34.George H. Stuart
35.A P Hill
36.W H T Walker
37.Robert Charles Tyler 
38.Hiram Granberry
39.Pat Cleburne
40.Otho F. Strahl
41.Josiah Gorgas
42.Joseph Finegan
43.Martin Luther Smith
44.Evander Law
45.Joseph Kershaw
46.States Rights Gist
47.Carnot Posey
48.Robert S. Garnett
49.Carnot Posey
50.Robert S. Garnett
51.GW Rains
52.Thomas Drayton
53.Francis S Bartow
54.John S Mosby
55.A P Hill
56.Ben Hardin Helm
57.John B Gordon
58.James Chestnut, Jr.
59.Stonewall Jackson
60.Henry Heath
61.Champ Ferguson
62. Louis Rose
63.Bernard Bee
64.S D Lee
65.Frank C Armstrong
66.Wilmer McLean
67.Origen. Vandenbergh
68.J E B Stuart
69.A S Johnston
70.Thomas L Rosser
71.P B M Young
72.Heros Von Borcke
73.William H Drayton
74.Earl Van Dorn
75.Richard Lucian Page
76.John C Breckenridge
77.Edmund Ruffin 
78.James I Waddell
79.John C Pemberton  
80.William Norris
81.Sally Tompkins 
82.Lunsford L Lomax 
83.Rose Greenhow 
84.Joseph E. Johnston 
85.John Taylor Wood
86.David O. Dodd 
87.Micah Jenkins
88.C M Wilcox
89.Robert F Hoke
90.Beverly Robertson
91.Joseph E Brown
92.Bushrod Johnson
93.Montgomery Corse
94.Bushrod Johnson
95.Martin Gary
96.Lewis Armistead
97.William L Jackson 
98.Henry Hopkins Sibley
99.Samuel Garland
100.John McCausland
101.Dabney H. Maury
102.William T. Martin 
103.John W. Frazer
104.Edward Dorr Tracy
105.J J Dickison
106.Armistead L Long 
107.George Pickett
108.Robert Ransom, Jr
109.Junius Daniel
110.Rufus C Daniel
111.B Frank Cheatham
112.James R Chalmers
113.Philip St. George Cocke 
114.Arnold Elzey (Jones)
115.CAJ Prince de Polignac
116.David Twiggs
117.Paul Semmes
118.Roswell S Ripley
119.John M Jones
120.John R Jones
121.Alfred M Scales
122.Robert Toombs
123.Richard R Kirkland
124.Dorsey Pender
125.James B. Terrill
126.James A Walker
127.Raleigh E. Colston
128.Simon Bolivar Buckner 
129.James H Lane
130.John Pegram
131.Clement Evans
132.Carter L Stevenson, Jr.
133.Zebulon York
134.William HF Payne
135.William Barksdale
136.Robert E Lee
137.Elisha F Paxton 
138.Birkett Fry
139.David Weisiger 
140.Bazel W Duke
141.James L Kemper
142.Peter  F Stevens
143.Roger A Pryor
144.Andrew Jackson Grigsby
145.Theophilus H. Holmes
146.Frederick C Humphreys
147.Benjamin Huger
148.Harry T. Hays.
149.Dudley M DuBose
150.Isaac Trimble
151.Mansfield Lovell
152.Richard Taylor
153.George B Crittenden
154.John C Brown 
155.Jones M Withers
156.Reuben W. Carswell 
157.James P Simms 
158.Edward L Thomas 
159.Robert J. Henderson 
160.Thomas C Hindman
161.Leroy A Stafford
162.Robert D Johnston
163.Alfred Cummin 
164.James J Archer
165.Sidney S Lee
166.Lewis H Little 
167.Eppa Hunton
168.Zachariah C. Deas
169.Henry D Clayton
170.Thomas Jordan
171.William R Terry
172.Archibald Gracie III
173.S Dodson Ramseur
174.Jubal Early
175.Robert E Rodes
176.Reuben L Walker
177.Felix Zollicoffer
178.William W Kirkland
179.William W Adams 
180.Daniel W Adams 
181.William E Starke
182.Peter B Starke
183.George P Doles
184.Paul Octave Hébert
185.Louis Hébert 
186.Isaac E Avery 
187.Matthew W Ransom 
188.William P Roberts
189.Goode Bryan
190.Bradley T Johnson
191.Alfred Cumming 
192.John G Walker
193.Collett Leventhorpe 
194.James M McIntosh
195.William S Walker 
196.Samuel W Ferguson 
197.Edmund Pettus
198.William J Hardee
199.John H Forney 
200.Cullen A Battle
201.Daniel C Govan
202.Sidney Lanier
203.Johnson K Duncan 
204.Jerome B. Robertson
205.Felix Huston Robertson 
206.Matthew Butler
207.John D Kennedy
208.Henry R Jackson
209.Daniel Smith Donelson
210.Francis A. Shoup  
211.Charles W Field
212.Samuel G French
213.Franklin Gardner
214.Jeremy F Gilmer 
215.James M. Goggin
216.Bryan Grimes
217.John B Hood
218.W M Shy
219.Robert H Chilton
220.George G Dibrell
221.William F Tucker
222.Alfred  Mouton
223.Samuel Jones
224.John B Villepigue
225. Fitzhugh Lee 
226.Richard M Gano
227.John P. McCown
228.James A Smith
229.James Dearing
230.Claudius W Sears
231.Lawrence S Ross
232.John H Morgan
233.Pleasant J. Philips
234.Sterling Price
235.William Smith
236.John A Wharton
237.Alexander P Stewart
238.Sterling A M Wood
239.Edward C Walthall
240.John S Wise
241.Ambrose R Wright
242.Alfred H Colquitt
243.William W Allen
244.Francis T Nicholls
245.Williams C Wickham
246.Henry J. Levoy
247.William R Peck 
248.J Johnston Pettigrew
249.Douglas H. Cooper
250.Albert Pike
251.John R Cooke
252.Lucius J Gartrell 
253.Walter F Patton
254.James B Walton
255.Lew Wallace
256.George Meade
257.Ambrose Burnside
258.James McPherson
259.James H. Wilson
260.Theodore Roosevelt
261.George H Thomas
262.Herman Haupt
263.Montgomery Meigs
264.Lyons Wakeman
265.Sarah Rosetta
266.John Charles Fremont 
267.Philip Sheridan 
268.Daniel Sickels
269.John Reynolds
270.John Sedgwick
271.Galusha Pennypacker
272.Gouverneur Warren 
273.Oliver W. Holmes Jr.
274.Philip Kearney 
275.James Garfield 
276.John Buford 
277.Winfield Scott Hancock 
278.Strong Vincent
279.Hiram Berdan
280.Elon J. Farnsworth
281.George Sykes
282.George Crook
283.Kit Carson
284.Régis de Trobriand
285.Franz Siegle
286.Don Carlos Buell
287.Marcus A Reno
288.Alexander Schimmelfennig
289.Eliakim P Scammon 
290.Francis C. Barlow 
291.Stephen H Weed 
292.John A Dix
293.John Newton
294.John Peck
295.David Hunter
296.Emerson Opdycke
297.George W. Morell
298.Henry Halleck
299.Mark Kerns
300.William Rufus Terrill
301.Godfrey Weitzel 
302.Thomas C Devin
303.Wesley Merritt
304.James H Lane
305.John Gibbon
306.Joseph K. Mansfield 
307.Ormsby M. Mitchel
308.Elisha F Paxton
309.John A McClernand
310.William â€œBullâ€� Nelson
311.Jesse L Reno
312.George Stoneman
313.Joshua L Chamberlain
314.William Sooy Smith
315.Charles C. Walcutt
316.Grenville M Dodge
317.Nelson A. Miles
318.Thomas Leonidas Crittenden
319.Daniel McCook
320.Latimer A McCook
321.George W McCook
322.Robert L McCook
323.Alexander M McCook
324.Daniel McCook, Jr.
325.Edwin S McCook
326.Charles M McCook
327.John J McCook
328.Edward M McCook
329.Anson G McCook
330.Henry C McCook
331.Rhoderick S McCook
332.John J McCook
333.Zealous B Tower
334.Frank C Armstrong
335.George A Custer
336.John C. Robinson
337.Nathan Kimball
338.Arthur MacArthur, Jr.
339.James B. Ricketts
340.Samuel W Crawford
341.Abner Doubleday
342.Silas Casey
343.Benjamin Prentiss
344.Jeremiah C Sullivan
345.Hiram G Berry
346.Amiel W Whipple
347.William Grose
348.Benjamin Harrison
349.Frank Wheaton
350.Abram Duryée
351.Isaac P. Rodman
352.William Haines Lytle
353.Edward N Kirk
354.Charles G. Harker
355.Gordon Granger
356.Nathaniel Lyon
357.John Schofield
358.Thomas W Sweeny
359.Daniel Butterfield
360.Michael Corcoran
361.James Nagle
362.Julius H Stahel
363.Erasmus D Keyes
364.Irvin McDowell
365.George D Wagner
366.William B Franklin
367.(Hyram) Ulysses Grant
368.Samuel McGowan
369.J H Hobart Ward
370.John B McIntosh
371.Joseph A Mower
372.Lysander Cutler
373.William B Hazen
374.John McArthur 
375.August Willich
376.David Farragut
377.David D Porter
378.Fitz John Porter
379.Israel B. Richardson
380.William S Rosecrans
381.William T Sherman
382.Henry Slocum
383.William F Smith
384.David S Stanley
385.James B Steedman
386.Thomas L. Kane
387.Frederick Steele 
388.Isaac Stevens
389.George C Strong
390.Phillip St. George Cooke
391.Edwin V Sumner
392.Alfred Terry
393.You are Thomas J Wood
394.Fletcher Webster


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow,thanks., We were close to 400 weren't we?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 27, 2009)

We'll get there and beyond.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 27, 2009)

Whew, that's quite an arsenal!


----------



## rongohio (Dec 29, 2009)

(Last of my "Second Manassas series".  Saving the toughest for last. op2

I was a lawyer before the war.  During the Battle of Second Manassas I was the commanding colonel of a Georgia regiment in General D. R. Jones's brigade.  In the final hour of the battle I led my regiment in an assault on Henry Hill with the words "If any of you are barefoot, kill a Yankee and put on his shoes, quick... If you get any cigars, give old Billy two.  Forward!"  I didn't get any cigars though, as I was fatally shot in the head during the assault.  Who am I?


----------



## Cindi (Dec 29, 2009)

Nathaniel McLean?


----------



## Cindi (Dec 29, 2009)

No, he died after the war, sorry.


----------



## Resica (Dec 29, 2009)

rongohio said:


> (Last of my "Second Manassas series".  Saving the toughest for last. op2
> 
> I was a lawyer before the war.  During the Battle of Second Manassas I was the commanding colonel of a Georgia regiment in General D. R. Jones's brigade.  In the final hour of the battle I led my regiment in an assault on Henry Hill with the words "If any of you are barefoot, kill a Yankee and put on his shoes, quick... If you get any cigars, give old Billy two.  Forward!"  I didn't get any cigars though, as I was fatally shot in the head during the assault.  Who am I?


You are Colonel William T. Wilson.


----------



## rongohio (Dec 29, 2009)

Resica said:


> You are Colonel William T. Wilson.



Yes I am.  Have a cigar on me!


----------



## rongohio (Jan 1, 2010)

(Don't mean to be a "thread hog".  I figured since you all have come up with almost 400 names, I've got me some catching up to do.  If I'm stepping on any toes, let me know...)

I commanded the 116th Ohio in General Sheridan's Shenandoah Valley campaign.  In October 1864 my regiment was stationed in Dayton, Virginia, where we were treated kindly by the townsfolk.  On October 4th I received an order from Sheridan to burn down the town in retaliation for the death of one of his favorite lieutenants.  Risking court-martial, I delayed execution of the order and sent an urgent dispatch to Sheridan pleading that the town be spared.  He did a lot of cursing when he read my request, but out of respect for me he withdrew his order.  After the war the townspeople erected a monument in my honor which still stands today.  Who am I?

Happy New Year (and go Buckeyes)


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2010)

You are Thomas F. Wildes.  

Happy New Year back and the Buckeyes are looking good so far.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Thomas F. Wildes.
> 
> Happy New Year back and the Buckeyes are looking good so far.



Yes I am.  Big day for the Big 10 yesterday.   (I _knew_ Resica's avatar looked familiar.)


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 2, 2010)

I was born in Boston, the G-Grandson of a signer of the Deceleration of Independence, and was graduated from Harvard after participating in the very first inter-collegiate sporting event in  America.  In 1861 I was mustered into the service as a captain of a Mass. Regiment and in early 1862 I was made a major in another.  In September 1862, I was appointed colonel of a Louisiana regiment and brigade command devolved to me at the battle of Port Hudson.  In July 1864 I was appointed brigadier of colored troops and won some renown at New Market Heights.  I then participated in both assaults on Ft. Fisher.  At the end of the War I was responsible for retrieving Robert Gould Shaw's captured sword.  After the War I owned three boats that successfully defended the America's Cup and two of my sons won events in the first modern Olympic Games in Athens.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 3, 2010)

You are Brigadier General Charles J. Paine.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 3, 2010)

I commanded a Texas cavalry regiment during General Sibley's ill-fated New Mexico campaign of 1862.  On New Year's Day 1863 I participated in one of General John Magruder's more imaginative schemes and helped recapture Galveston Island from Union forces.  (My troopers were carried into battle aboard two steamboats with bales of cotton stacked on deck for protection:  "Cotton Clads")  In 1863 and 1864 I opposed General N. P. Banks in the Bayou Teche and  Red River campaigns.  I was killed while leading my troopers in an attack on Federal gunboats on the Red River in 1864.  After the war a Texas county was named after me in honor of my service in the Civil War, Mexican War, Indian wars and Texas Revolution.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 3, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Brigadier General Charles J. Paine.



I am.



rongohio said:


> I commanded a Texas cavalry regiment during General Sibley's ill-fated New Mexico campaign of 1862.  On New Year's Day 1863 I participated in one of General John Magruder's more imaginative schemes and helped recapture Galveston Island from Union forces.  (My troopers were carried into battle aboard two steamboats with bales of cotton stacked on deck for protection:  "Cotton Clads")  In 1863 and 1864 I opposed General N. P. Banks in the Bayou Teche and  Red River campaigns.  I was killed while leading my troopers in an attack on Federal gunboats on the Red River in 1864.  After the war a Texas county was named after me in honor of my service in the Civil War, Mexican War, Indian wars and Texas Revolution.  Who am I?



Are you William Read Scurry?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 3, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you William Read Scurry?



No sir, but I see our biographies are just about identical. (Who would have thought)  I was killed at Blair's Landing.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 3, 2010)

Then you must be Thomas Green.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 3, 2010)

I was graduated from West Point and was probably its shortest tenured superintendent.  I was the first Confederate brigadier general, commanded armies in the east and the west, and saved Richmond from a vastly superior force in 1864.  I was at the first major battle of the War and the last.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 3, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Then you must be Thomas Green.



Yes I am.  So does that count as 2? 



JustUs4All said:


> I was graduated from West Point and was probably its shortest tenured superintendent. I was the first Confederate brigadier general, commanded armies in the east and the west, and saved Richmond from a vastly superior force in 1864. I was at the first major battle of the War and the last. Who am I?



Can't resist trying this one off the top of my head (first one so far):  Are you Beauregard?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 3, 2010)

I counted it as two.

Yes, I am GT Beauregard.

And that was number 400.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 4, 2010)

I was born in Vermont and graduated from West Point in 1859.  In 1862, at the age of 24, I was appointed Brigadier General of Volunteers.  My men considered me tyrannical and did not like me.  My biggest claim to fame came on the night of March 9, 1863 while I was sleeping at my headquarters at Fairfax Court House.  I was captured by John S. Mosby, who woke me out of a sound sleep with a slap on the rear end.  I was taken prisoner, and along with 32 other captives and 58 horses we were sneaked out of the garrison and escorted several miles through Federally-controlled territory before crossing Union picket lines.  When told of the raid, President Lincoln said he could spare the general, but "those horses cost $125 a piece!"  I was held in Libby prison for 2 months then exchanged.  I never returned to active duty though.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2010)

You are the unenviable Edwin H. Stoughton.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 4, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are the unenviable Edwin H. Stoughton.



Yes I am - on both counts.


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2010)

I was born in New York and served my nation in 3 wars. I was practicing law at the outbreak of the first. In the early days of the Civil War my quick and decisive moves secured Fort Monroe, Virginia, for the Union.  In May 1862, my troops occupied the navy yard, Norfolk, and the surrounding towns after they were abandoned. I was then promoted to the full rank of major general in the regular army. I was the oldest general officer to execute active command in either army during the war. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in New York and served my nation in 3 wars. I was practicing law at the outbreak of the first. In the early days of the Civil War my quick and decisive moves secured Fort Monroe, Virginia, for the Union.  In May 1862, my troops occupied the navy yard, Norfolk, and the surrounding towns after they were abandoned. I was then promoted to the full rank of major general in the regular army. I was the oldest general officer to execute active command in either army during the war. Who am I?



You are Major General John E. Wool.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 6, 2010)

I was born in New York in 1822 and graduated West Point in 1846.  I served courageously in the Mexican War at the cost of my future health.  In the early 1850s I led a scientific expedition in Mexico, where we cataloged many new species, including a species of bird and toad that were named after me.  Shortly after the Civil War broke out I was given brigade command in the Army of the Potomac.  I served with quiet distinction in the Peninsula campaign and the Seven Days, and at Fredericksburg.  I was promoted to Major General in July 1862.  I led a Union Corps at Chancellorsville, where I again served with distinction, but this time not so quietly.  I was so fed up with General Hooker's leadership that I criticized him openly and asked for a transfer when the battle was over. I was then given command of my own small department fortifying the Susquehanna River in eastern Pennsylvania.  I played a role in harassing General Lee's advance and retreat during his Pennsylvania invasion, but was not present at the Battle of Gettysburg.  In December 1864 I was transferred to the western theater where I commanded a division at the Battle of Nashville and in the North Carolina campaign.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2010)

You are Darius N Couch.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2010)

I was born in Virginia, was graduated from Jefferson College and Harvard.  I served in both the US and Confederate Congresses.  At the outbreak of the war I raised a cavalry company and was appointed colonel of the regiment to which it was assigned.  Until late 1862 I operated in western Virginia and Ohio.  Then, at the request of R E Lee, I brought my command to the Valley from whence we accompanied the Army of Northern Virginia into Maryland and Pennsylvania.  I was wounded at Gettysburg.  While recuperating I raised another cavalry force for action in western Virginia, and was mortally wounded at its head while confronting  a force roughly three times the size of my own.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 6, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Major General John E. Wool.


Yes sir.



JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Virginia, was graduated from Jefferson College and Harvard.  I served in both the US and Confederate Congresses.  At the outbreak of the war I raised a cavalry company and was appointed colonel of the regiment to which it was assigned.  Until late 1862 I operated in western Virginia and Ohio.  Then, at the request of R E Lee, I brought my command to the Valley from whence we accompanied the Army of Northern Virginia into Maryland and Pennsylvania.  I was wounded at Gettysburg.  While recuperating I raised another cavalry force for action in western Virginia, and was mortally wounded at its head while confronting  a force roughly three times the size of my own.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General Albert G. Jenkins.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2010)

General Jenkins I am.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 6, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Darius N Couch.



Yes I am, and not to be confused with a piece of household furniture I always insisted on the "Canadian" pronounciation of my name.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 7, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky but my family moved to Arkansas when I was a child.  I fought in the Mexican War and at the outbreak of The War I raised a company of infantry and was elected colonel of the regiment to which it was assigned.  We fought at Shiloh, Farmington, and Corinth after which I fell afoul of Bragg, as so many others were destined to do.  I transferred to the Trans Mississippi where I  commanded a cavalry regiment at Prairie Grove.  In September 1862 I was promoted to brigadier and fought at Helena and participated during the Red River Campaign and the Camden Expedition.  I was promoted to Major General in April 1864 and enjoyed less success as a cavalryman. Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Kentucky but my family moved to Arkansas when I was a child.  I fought in the Mexican War and at the outbreak of The War I raised a company of infantry and was elected colonel of the regiment to which it was assigned.  We fought at Shiloh, Farmington, and Corinth after which I fell afoul of Bragg, as so many others were destined to do.  I transferred to the Trans Mississippi where I  commanded a cavalry regiment at Prairie Grove.  In September 1862 I was promoted to brigadier and fought at Helena and participated during the Red River Campaign and the Camden Expedition.  I was promoted to Major General in April 1864 and enjoyed less success as a cavalryman. Who am I?



You are Major General  James Fleming Fagan.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 7, 2010)

You are Major General James F. Fagan.

I was born in Virginia in 1826 and moved to Louisiana as a young boy.  I led a  cavalry regiment in the Mexican War, then entered into Louisiana politics on my  return.  In the 1850s I served as a soldier of fortune in Cuba, Nicaragua, Mexico  and Sicily.  At 6'4" and 240 pounds, I cut an imposing figure.  When the Civil War  broke out, I raised an infantry batalion of New Orleans wharf rats and led it into  battle at First Manassas.  I was shot through both lungs there and told by the  surgeon that there was no case on record of anyone surviving such a wound.  I told  him I would put my case on record.  I did, and was back in command in time to  lead my batalion in Stonewall Jackson's Valley campaign and the Peninsula  campaign.  But my luck finally ran out at Gaines Mill, where I was killed in battle at  the rank of Major.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Virginia in 1826 and moved to Louisiana as a young boy.  I led a  cavalry regiment in the Mexican War, then entered into Louisiana politics on my  return.  In the 1850s I served as a soldier of fortune in Cuba, Nicaragua, Mexico  and Sicily.  At 6'4" and 240 pounds, I cut an imposing figure.  When the Civil War  broke out, I raised an infantry batalion of New Orleans wharf rats and led it into  battle at First Manassas.  I was shot through both lungs there and told by the  surgeon that there was no case on record of anyone surviving such a wound.  I told  him I would put my case on record.  I did, and was back in command in time to  lead my batalion in Stonewall Jackson's Valley campaign and the Peninsula  campaign.  But my luck finally ran out at Gaines Mill, where I was killed in battle at  the rank of Major.  Who am I?


 You are Major Chatham Roberdeau Wheat.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major Chatham Roberdeau Wheat.



Yes I am, of "Wheat's Tigers".


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 7, 2010)

Both of y'all got Gen. Fagan, and pretty much at the same time.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 9, 2010)

I was born in Virginia and became her governor before the War.   At the outset of the War I was commissioned a brigadier and aggravated the Confederate leadership when I was defeated in my first action.  It did not seem to matter to them that I was both outnumbered more than three to one and confined to a hospital bed spiting up blood during the battle.  I successfully rebuilt  my reputation in two actions before Petersburg and was promoted to Major General in 1865.  My home was stolen by the Federals after the War, but Counties in both Virginia and Texas bear my name.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 10, 2010)

You are Henry A. Wise.

I was serving as chief of engineers in General N.P. Banks' Army of the Gulf during his ill-fated Red River Campaign.  On the way back down the river accompanied by Admiral Porter's gunboats, we faced disaster when it was found that the river level had dropped to just 3 feet at one section.  Porter's boats required 7 feet of draft.  With a superior Confederate force nipping at our heels, the Admiral became despondent that he would have to abandon his ships, which would also have left the army unprotected.  I came up with a plan to build a pair of "wing dams" across the 750 foot wide river.  The dams were built from felled trees and extended 300 feet from each bank.  They took 10 days of intense round-the-clock labor to build.  By constricting the river, the dams raised the level almost enough to free the boats.  We then sunk barges between the wings to raise it just high enough to free 4 of the ships.  Unfortunately the barges didn't hold under the powerful current, but we were able to build a second dam to relieve pressure off the first and free the remaining 6 boats.  In gratitude for my efforts I received a $700 sword from Admiral Porter and was one of only 15 men to receive a "Thanks of Congress" during the war.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2010)

You are Lt. Col. (eventually Brig. Gen.) Joseph Bailey.  The remains of your dam are still visible when the Red is low.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 10, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Lt. Col. (eventually Brig. Gen.) Joseph Bailey.  The remains of your dam are still visible when the Red is low.



Yes I am, and I hope to see that dam someday.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2010)

I was born in Maine and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. During The First Battle of Bull Run I was badly  wounded but refused to leave the field. I was awarded the Medal of Honor many years later for my actions there. I was in the artillery until the summer of 1862, when I transferred to the infantry.  Given regimental command  my unit  fought in the Maryland Campaign, but saw little action at the Battle of Antietam. During the Union defeat at the Battle of Fredericksburg that winter, I led my regiment in one of the last charges on December 13 against Marye's Heights. During the Chancellorsville Campaign in May 1863, I volunteered as an aide-de-camp to Maj. Gen. George G. Meade, commander of the V Corps. Probably as a result of this staff duty and my proximity to the influential Meade, I was promoted to brigadier general in the Union Army on May 20, 1863, two weeks following the Battle of Chancellorsville. I temporarily assumed division command at Gettysburg but reverted back to brigade after the battle. After Gettysburg my unit was transferred to the Department of the South, where it served in actions in South Carolina and Florida. During the two years following mys service in the Army of the Potomac, I shifted between brigade and division command (and even led mys corps on two occasions), though I generally can be identified as a division commander. I also served as a general during the Spanish-American War. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 11, 2010)

You are Adelbert Ames, a certified hero of the war, but about whom  much controversy arose during Reconstruction in Mississippi.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 11, 2010)

I was born in Maryland in 1829 to a prominent family and graduated West Point in 1850.  I was appointed a major of artillery in the Confederate Army shortly before Fort Sumter.  I took brigade command in the Shenandoah Valley campaign, replacing a popular general who was relieved of command.  I was such a strict disiplinarian myself that my men did not like me and even Stonewall Jackson reprimanded me.  There was even talk that I might be shot by my own men in battle.  I led my brigade valiantly at Port Republic where we were pinned down for hours in a field by Union artillery fire.  I had a severe fever at the Battle of Cedar Mountain but took the field anyway (at the head of a division) in defiance of doctor's orders.  I was mortally wounded while directing artillery fire in that battle, not by my own men, but by a Union shell. Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Adelbert Ames, a certified hero of the war, but about whom  much controversy arose during Reconstruction in Mississippi.


Yes Sir.



rongohio said:


> I was born in Maryland in 1829 to a prominent family and graduated West Point in 1850.  I was appointed a major of artillery in the Confederate Army shortly before Fort Sumter.  I took brigade command in the Shenandoah Valley campaign, replacing a popular general who was relieved of command.  I was such a strict disiplinarian myself that my men did not like me and even Stonewall Jackson reprimanded me.  There was even talk that I might be shot by my own men in battle.  I led my brigade valiantly at Port Republic where we were pinned down for hours in a field by Union artillery fire.  I had a severe fever at the Battle of Cedar Mountain but took the field anyway (at the head of a division) in defiance of doctor's orders.  I was mortally wounded while directing artillery fire in that battle, not by my own men, but by a Union shell. Who am I?



You are Brigadier General Charles Sidney Winder .


----------



## rongohio (Jan 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Charles Sidney Winder .



Yes I am, third commander of the renowned "Stonewall Brigade".


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2010)

I was born in Maine, secured an appointment to West Point.  Upon being graduated ranking in my class I entered upon a 25 year military career.  My first assignment was to the artillery, but I soon transferred into the engineers.  Upon my resignation in 1857 I settled in Alabama where I became the chief engineer for the State.  At the outbreak of the War I was appointed a major  in the CS Army engineers.  I served many engineering posts including chief engineer for the Army of Tennessee.  In that position I accompanied Longstreet from Chattanooga to Knoxville where I had previously constructed the defenses now occupied by Burnside.  Unaware of the changes, I recommended the disastrous attack upon Ft. Sanders.  After the war I lived in Mexico and Canada.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 12, 2010)

You are Brigadier General Danville Leadbetter.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 12, 2010)

I was born in South Carolina in 1834 and eventually took up a practice in law.  When The War broke out I was commissioned a second lieutenant in the Confederate Army.  Eventually I worked my way up to command of an Alabama Infantry regiment.  My regiment suffered heavy casualties at Gettysburg, where we participated in the attack on Little Round Top and in Pickett's Charge the next day.  I was wounded at the Battle of the Wilderness leading the same regiment.  After the war I entered politics as a Democrat and eventually became U.S. Secretary of the Navy.  I played a role in preparing the navy for the Spanish-American War, although I was no longer Secretary when that war broke out.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2010)

I was born in Maine and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. I served in the Mexican War and later went into banking. In the fall of 1861, I entered the Union Army as a colonel. My unit took part in the fiasco at Ball's Bluff. In Feb. 1862 I was promoted to brigadier and given a brigade. I led them throughout the Peninsula Campaign. I took ill after Malvern Hill and didn't return until Antietam, where I was badly wounded. In Nov. 1862 I was promoted to major general. In the fall of 1863 I was given a command in the Dept. of the Gulf. In the fall of 1864 I joined the Army of the Tennessee. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in South Carolina in 1834 and eventually took up a practice in law.  When The War broke out I was commissioned a second lieutenant in the Confederate Army.  Eventually I worked my way up to command of an Alabama Infantry regiment.  My regiment suffered heavy casualties at Gettysburg, where we participated in the attack on Little Round Top and in Pickett's Charge the next day.  I was wounded at the Battle of the Wilderness leading the same regiment.  After the war I entered politics as a Democrat and eventually became U.S. Secretary of the Navy.  I played a role in preparing the navy for the Spanish-American War, although I was no longer Secretary when that war broke out.  Who am I?



You are Hilary A. Herbert.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Maine and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. I served in the Mexican War and later went into banking. In the fall of 1861, I entered the Union Army as a colonel. My unit took part in the fiasco at Ball's Bluff. In Feb. 1862 I was promoted to brigadier and given a brigade. I led them throughout the Peninsula Campaign. I took ill after Malvern Hill and didn't return until Antietam, where I was badly wounded. In Nov. 1862 I was promoted to major general. In the fall of 1863 I was given a command in the Dept. of the Gulf. In the fall of 1864 I joined the Army of the Tennessee. Who am I?



You are Napoleon J.T. Dana.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2010)

I am fluent in several languages, I am cousins with a Union officer, another Confederate officers name is commonly used to describe a major action I was involved in, I was mortally wounded crossing a river.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2010)

Not much to go on, but I will venture J. Johnston Pettigrew.


----------



## Resica (Jan 12, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Napoleon J.T. Dana.


I am.



Milkman said:


> I am fluent in several languages, I am cousins with a Union officer, another Confederate officers name is commonly used to describe a major action I was involved in, I was mortally wounded crossing a river.



I agree with JustUs4All.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Hilary A. Herbert.



Yes, Sir, I am.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Not much to go on, but I will venture J. Johnston Pettigrew.



correct !!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 13, 2010)

I was born in Alabama, hot headed and self educated.  I fled to Florida then Texas to avoid the possibility of arrest for attempted murder.  In Texas I became a rough and tumble gambler and might have gone on to a typical western end, but my younger brother talked me into coming home.  We read law and  then practiced together until the War began.  I raised a company and was elected its captain. By 1863 I commanded my regiment as a Lt. Col.  My promotion to Colonel was never confirmed by the Confederate Congress.  The bitterest point of the War came form me at Gettysburg where, on the second day, I lost my brother, over half the Regiment in killed, wounded, and missing, and the opportunity for the Army of Northern Virginia to turn the left of the Federals.  Politics  cost me the command of this Regiment, but I was given another, at the head of which I lost an arm near Petersburg.  After the War I became a State Congressman, a US Congressman, a Governor, and was one of the very  few Ex-Confederate officers to receive a commission as a general officer in the US Army.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I am fluent in several languages, I am cousins with a Union officer, another Confederate officers name is commonly used to describe a major action I was involved in, I was mortally wounded crossing a river.



What is this other officer's name?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> What is this other officer's name?



that would be Pickett's Charge at Gettysburg


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Alabama, hot headed and self educated.  I fled to Florida then Texas to avoid the possibility of arrest for attempted murder.  In Texas I became a rough and tumble gambler and might have gone on to a typical western end, but my younger brother talked me into coming home.  We read law and  then practiced together until the War began.  I raised a company and was elected its captain. By 1863 I commanded my regiment as a Lt. Col.  My promotion to Colonel was never confirmed by the Confederate Congress.  The bitterest point of the War came form me at Gettysburg where, on the second day, I lost my brother, over half the Regiment in killed, wounded, and missing, and the opportunity for the Army of Northern Virginia to turn the left of the Federals.  Politics  cost me the command of this Regiment, but I was given another, at the head of which I lost an arm near Petersburg.  After the War I became a State Congressman, a US Congressman, a Governor, and was one of the very  few Ex-Confederate officers to receive a commission as a general officer in the US Army.  Who am I?



You are Colonel William Calvin Oates .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 13, 2010)

You got me.  
After his appointment to brigadier in the US Army Oats said, "I am now a Yankee General, formerly a Rebel Colonel, and right each time!"


----------



## rongohio (Jan 13, 2010)

I was born in Ohio in 1822 where I eventually practiced law.  When the War broke out, I formed a military company with members of my literary club.  I was appointed major in an Ohio regiment and served as its judge advocate.  As time went on I proved myself to be valuable on the field and a brave fighter, and eventually I took command of the regiment.  I was severely wounded at the Battle of South Mountain in September 1862.  In December 1862 I was brevetted Brigadier General in the Army of West Virginia.  I spearheaded a savage assault that saved the day at Cloyd's Mountain.  After that I led my brigade at Third Winchester, Fisher's Hill and Cedar Creek.  I was promoted to Brigadier General and brevetted Major General in October, 1864.  I was also elected to Congress in 1864 even though I refused to campaign.  Despite my literary roots, I was one of the more active Union generals in the war, being wounded 4 times and having 4 horses shot out from under me.  But my real fame would come in my political career after the war.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you Rutherford Hayes?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you Rutherford Hayes?



Yes I am, the only U.S. President to be wounded in battle during the Civil War.


----------



## Resica (Jan 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> that would be Pickett's Charge at Gettysburg


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I was born in a border state, I served as an officer in the US Navy , I also was an attorney,  In 1860 I became an officer in the Confederate Navy achieving the rank of rear admiral by early 1865.
 Through a twist of events in the spring of 1865 I was given the rank of Brigader General in the Confederate Army.  I ended the war surrendering to Gen. Sherman in NC.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in a border state, I served as an officer in the US Navy , I also was an attorney,  In 1860 I became an officer in the Confederate Navy achieving the rank of rear admiral by early 1865.
> Through a twist of events in the spring of 1865 I was given the rank of Brigader General in the Confederate Army.  I ended the war surrendering to Gen. Sherman in NC.



You are Raphael Semmes, scourge of the Atlantic.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2010)

There now, Ohio ain't always rong. Right, rongohio?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> There now, Ohio ain't always rong. Right, rongohio?



 It don't happen very often, but occasionally we're wright up here.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Raphael Semmes, scourge of the Atlantic.



You are wright


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2010)

I was born in South Carolina and fought in the Mexican war.  I entered Confederate service as a captain in an infantry regiment.  At Chancellorsville, brigade command devolved to me with the wounding of my senior officer.  I retained that command at Gettysburg.  My appointment to brigadier came in September 1863.  When the original brigadier for my brigade returned to duty, I was given a brigade in a different Division.  My actions were noted at the Wilderness, and going into Spotsylvania I declared, I shall come out of this fight a live major general or a dead brigadier.”  Unfortunately for me it was the latter.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in South Carolina and fought in the Mexican war.  I entered Confederate service as a captain in an infantry regiment.  At Chancellorsville, brigade command devolved to me with the wounding of my senior officer.  I retained that command at Gettysburg.  My appointment to brigadier came in September 1863.  When the original brigadier for my brigade returned to duty, I was given a brigade in a different Division.  My actions were noted at the Wilderness, and going into Spotsylvania I declared, I shall come out of this fight a live major general or a dead brigadier.”  Unfortunately for me it was the latter.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General Abner Monroe Perrin .


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2010)

Indeed, I am.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 15, 2010)

I was born in Tennessee in 1839.  When the War started, I enlisted in the 3rd Tennessee Infantry as a private, but soon transferred to the 1st Tennessee.  I remained a private in the 1st Tennessee for the duration of the war, participating in all of its major battles, including Shiloh, Murfreesboro, Chickimauga, Chattanooga, Atlanta, Franklin and Nashville. I was with the regiment when it surrendered to Sherman in North Carolina in 1865.  Of the 120 men who enlisted in my company, I was one of only 7 left alive.  In battle I always shot at privates.  It was they that did the shooting and killing, and if I could kill or wound a private, why, my chances were so much the better.  I always looked upon officers as harmless personages.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you Sam Watkins, author of _Co Aytch_?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 15, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you Sam Watkins, author of _Co Aytch_?



Yes, I sure am.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 16, 2010)

I was the first US President.

(and whoever deleted this same post last time needs to chill)


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 16, 2010)

I will venture John Hanson who was the first presiding officer of the Continental Congress to be elected after the Articles of Confederation were adopted.  The office was sometimes referred to as the President of the United States in Congress Assembled.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 16, 2010)

Great Google guess!  Actually it was Peyton Randolph.  Many people mistakenly refer to Washington as the first US President.  He was the first Constitutional President.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 16, 2010)

Even though George Washington was married to Martha, who did his heart belong to?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 16, 2010)

I will try Sally Fairfax.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 16, 2010)

Great Googley Goo!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 16, 2010)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, without Google (honesty policy)...

1.  Who assassinated Lee Harvey Oswald?  Further more, what date did he/she assassinate Oswald?

2.  What type of weapon and caliber was used to assassinate Lincoln?

3.  What single most event ended the great depression?


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2010)

Southeast Offroad said:


> Ok, without Google (honesty policy)...
> 
> 1.  Who assassinated Lee Harvey Oswald?  Further more, what date did he/she assassinate Oswald?
> 
> ...



Jack Ruby, don't know the date

WW2


----------



## onemilmhz (Jan 17, 2010)

Southeast Offroad said:


> Ok, without Google (honesty policy)...
> 
> 1.  Who assassinated Lee Harvey Oswald?  Further more, what date did he/she assassinate Oswald?
> 
> ...



.44 caliber derringer.  Who did Boothe stab after shooting the President?


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2010)

onemilmhz said:


> .44 caliber derringer.  Who did Boothe stab after shooting the President?


Major Henry Rathbone.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 17, 2010)

Jack Ruby with a .38, and wasn't the Booth derrenger a .41 cal.?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 17, 2010)

Southeast Offroad said:


> Great Google guess!  Actually it was Peyton Randolph.  Many people mistakenly refer to Washington as the first US President.  He was the first Constitutional President.



Peyton Randolph and John Hancock were Presidents of the Continental Congress, not Presidents of the U.S.  Their positions would have been more like today's Speaker of the House.  Americans at that time were in a bitter war to overthrow a tyrant and wanted no part in a Chief Executive who might turn out to be another tyrant.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 17, 2010)

Agreed, but after the adoption of the Articles of Confederation these folks were sometimes referred to as the "President of the United States in Congress Assembled".  The function of the office was different, but the name was similar enough so to cause this argument in the past.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 18, 2010)

I was born in Pennsylvania in 1826.  As a young boy I was seriously injured by a kick to the head from a horse, which left me deathly afraid of the beasts.  As an adult I was a music teacher and band leader.  So it seems unlikely that I would be chosen to lead the first major Union cavalry raid of the war, but I was.  The objective was to cut the railroad line east of Jackson, Mississippi and divert Confederate forces away from General Grant's Vicksburg campaign.  We embarked near Memphis and covered 800 miles in 17 days, ending at Baton Rouge.  The raid was a complete success and became a model for the strategy Grant would use to finally capture Vicksburg.  Later in the war I would fight Nathan Bedford Forrest at Brice's Crossroads and Tupelo.  Who am I?


----------



## onemilmhz (Jan 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Later in the war I would fight Nathan Bedford Forrest at Brice's Crossroads and Tupelo.  Who am I?


Are you Andrew Smith?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 18, 2010)

onemilmhz said:


> Are you Andrew Smith?



No, Sir, but I served under him at the Battle of Tupelo.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 18, 2010)

You are Benjamin Grierson.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Benjamin Grierson.



Yes indeed.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2010)

I was born in New York. I was an US Army surgeon and served with the Ohio 52nd Infantry.  I was captured by Confederates and imprisoned in Richmond. I was awarded the medal of honor after the war, in my later years the US Govt rescinded my medal, but I wouldn't give it back and kept it till I died. Many years after my death a southerner re-instated the metal of honor.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in New York. I was an US Army surgeon and served with the Ohio 52nd Infantry.  I was captured by Confederates and imprisoned in Richmond. I was awarded the medal of honor after the war, in my later years the US Govt rescinded my medal, but I wouldn't give it back and kept it till I died. Many years after my death a southerner re-instated the metal of honor.



You are Dr.  Mary Edwards  Walker


----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Dr.  Mary Edwards  Walker




Correct............. and for extra points , name the "southerner" who re-instated the medal.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2010)

Jimmy Carter


----------



## Southeast Offroad (Jan 19, 2010)

Presidnt Bush also re-instated the Medal to a few folks as did Clinton.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Jimmy Carter




Correct !!


----------



## rongohio (Jan 21, 2010)

(OK, let's see if maybe this one will work up a sweat.) 

I was born in 1823 in Ohio where I practiced law.  I enlisted as a private in the Mexican War and rose to captain. When the Civil War broke out I raised an Ohio infantry regiment and served as its commanding colonel.  My regiment was engaged at the Battles of Perryville and Stones River.  By the time of the Battle of Chickamauga I had assumed command of the brigade that my Ohio regiment belonged to.  We suffered almost 50% casualties in that battle, but were one of the few Union brigades to give no ground.  In that battle we stood firm in the fighting near Reed's Bridge when all around us were fleeing in panic.  The next day we stopped General Breckinridge's flank assault at Kelly's Field and drove him back more than a quarter mile.  Two months later I led a brigade in the assault on Missionary Ridge.  I was taken ill during the Atlanta campaing and eventually transferred to Alabama.  After the war I served as a Judge.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2010)

You are Ferdinand Van Derveer.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 21, 2010)

rongohio said:


> (OK, let's see if maybe this one will work up a sweat.)



 Apparently not!!



JustUs4All said:


> You are Ferdinand Van Derveer.



Yes, Sir!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2010)

Born in North Carolina, at the outset of the War I j'ined the cavalry and rode with Stuart.  I enlisted as a lieutenant, but was elected captain when my company was merged into a Confederate regiment.  	In early 62 I made Lt. Col., and in early 63 full Col. My actions aided the Army of Northern Virginia's successful retrograde movement away from Gettysburg.  In September 63 I was promoted to Brigadier over North Carolina troops. A month later I was wounded, but returned to the action.    During the Overland Campaign, Sheridan's raid felled Stuart at Yellow Tavern and mortally wounded me the next day.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 22, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Born in North Carolina, at the outset of the War I j'ined the cavalry and rode with Stuart.  I enlisted as a lieutenant, but was elected captain when my company was merged into a Confederate regiment.  	In early 62 I made Lt. Col., and in early 63 full Col. My actions aided the Army of Northern Virginia's successful retrograde movement away from Gettysburg.  In September 63 I was promoted to Brigadier over North Carolina troops. A month later I was wounded, but returned to the action.    During the Overland Campaign, Sheridan's raid felled Stuart at Yellow Tavern and mortally wounded me the next day.  Who am I?



You are Brigadier General James B. Gordon.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2010)

I am Gen. Gordon.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 23, 2010)

I was born in North Carolina in 1833.  When the War started I enlisted as a private in an Arkansas infantry company.  I rose rapidly through the ranks and was a brigadier general by the end of the war.  I fought at Shiloh, Murfreesboro, Chickamauga, Chattanooga, and the Atlanta campaign.  I was seriously wounded at Kennesaw Mountain and forced to retire from the army.  My uncle, whose name is similar to mine, commanded a corps in all the same campaigns except Chattanooga.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 23, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in North Carolina in 1833.  When the War started I enlisted as a private in an Arkansas infantry company.  I rose rapidly through the ranks and was a brigadier general by the end of the war.  I fought at Shiloh, Murfreesboro, Chickamauga, Chattanooga, and the Atlanta campaign.  I was seriously wounded at Kennesaw Mountain and forced to retire from the army.  My uncle, whose name is similar to mine, commanded a corps in all the same campaigns except Chattanooga.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General Lucius Eugene Polk.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 23, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Lucius Eugene Polk.



Yes I am, nephew of "the Fighting Bishop" (and distant cousin of President James K. Polk)


----------



## Resica (Jan 25, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky and practiced law there. I was involved in state politics before the war. In 1861 I organized a regiment and led it at Shiloh, Murfreesboro and  Chickamauga. Elected brigadier in Sept. 1863, I commanded a brigade. My brigade was eventually mounted and served under Wheeler. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 26, 2010)

You are Joseph H Lewis.


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Joseph H Lewis.



I am indeed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2010)

I was born in Alabama, attended school in Washington, D.C., and became the youngest West Point graduate to be commissioned a second lieutenant of infantry.  I served in the US Army for two years before resigning to practice law in Alabama and Texas.  I raised a company of men and joined the CS forces in the Trans-Mississippi as a major of a cavalry regiment.  In 1862 I was promoted to colonel and led my regiment at Galveston where we assisted in the capture of the Federal gun boat Harriet Lane. I was promoted brigadier early 1864 by Kirby Smith, although the rank was not approved in Richmond. During the Red River campaign I assumed command of a cavalry brigade and in May 1864, a division.  In May 1865 I was promoted, again by Kirby Smith to major general and placed in command of all cavalry forces in Louisiana and held that post until the surrender of the Trans-Mississippi Department. This promotion was not approved in Richmond either. I suppose I was a general, but if not, I was the most authoritative colonel in the CS Army.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 27, 2010)

You are Colonel/General Arthur P. Bagby


----------



## rongohio (Jan 27, 2010)

I was born in New York in 1834.  When the War broke out, I enlisted as an engineer in an Illinois regiment with the rank of Second Lieutenant.  I lost my arm at the Battle of Shiloh, but returned to active duty in time for the Vicksburg campaign.  Complications with my arm, which would bother me for the rest of my life, took me back out of service for a while, but I returned for the Meridian raid, the Atlanta campaign and the Battle of Franklin.  I was mustered out of the service with the rank of Major.  After the war I became a famed geologist and explorer in the American West.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Colonel/General Arthur P. Bagby



Yes sir, rongohio is right once again.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 27, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in New York in 1834.  When the War broke out, I enlisted as an engineer in an Illinois regiment with the rank of Second Lieutenant.  I lost my arm at the Battle of Shiloh, but returned to active duty in time for the Vicksburg campaign.  Complications with my arm, which would bother me for the rest of my life, took me back out of service for a while, but I returned for the Meridian raid, the Atlanta campaign and the Battle of Franklin.  I was mustered out of the service with the rank of Major.  After the war I became a famed geologist and explorer in the American West.  Who am I?



Are you John Wesley Powell?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you John Wesley Powell?



That's me!


----------



## Resica (Jan 28, 2010)

I was born in New York and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy.  In March 1862 I was appointed as a brigadier general. I was  appointed military governor of Fredericksburg, Virginia, in April 1862. Later in the year I was transferred to the Army of the Potomac and given command of a brigade , which saw action at South Mountain and Antietam.  In Oct. 1862 I was made the  provost marshal for the Army of the Potomac. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 29, 2010)

You are Marsena R. Patrick


----------



## Resica (Jan 29, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Marsena R. Patrick



Yes Sir, I am!


----------



## rongohio (Jan 30, 2010)

I was born in 1817 in Alabama, where I practiced law and was active in state politics.  I was intensely pro-slavery and secession, and when Jefferson Davis was looking for an Alabaman to round out his cabinet, I became his man.  I loudly encouraged the firing on Fort Sumter and said that I would be able to wipe up all the blood spilled in the resulting war with my handkerchief.  I had intense disagreements with the Davis Administration and resigned from his cabinet after only a few months.  I was then appointed brigadier general in Alabama, but resigned my commission in 1862 after seeing no action.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2010)

You are Leroy Pope Walker.  The handkerchief statement was made by several prominent Southerners.  I am not sure who was the first to use it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2010)

I was born in Virginia, stood six feet four inches tall, a giant for the time, and was graduated from VMI.  I was commissioned a Lt. Col. and led an infantry regiment at First Manassas. Shortly thereafter I was promoted to Col. and fought in the Valley where I was wounded severely.  I was promoted to Brigadier in April 1862, and was assigned to the Army of Western Virginia.  I fought at Droop Mountain and New Market and rejoined Lee near Cold Harbor.  In August 1864 I was given District command and in March 1865 Department command.  In April 1865 I was in route with my command to join Lee when, learning of his surrender, I attempted to join with Johnston.  Later I accompanied Davis into Augusta,Ga. Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2010)

You are Brigadier General John Echols.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes I am.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2010)

I was born in New York and graduated from West Point. In April 1862 I became a brigadier general  . I was wounded leading a brigade at Antietam.   In Nov. 1862 I was  promoted to major general. Returning from my Maryland wounds  I  was given a command in the Army of  the Ohio.  In early 1865 I was in command of Bermuda Hundred and then the District of Nottoway. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jan 30, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Leroy Pope Walker.  The handkerchief statement was made by several prominent Southerners.  I am not sure who was the first to use it.



Yes, I am.  I don't know who said it first either, but I was quite proud of that statement... for a while.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 30, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in New York and graduated from West Point. In April 1862 I became a brigadier general  . I was wounded leading a brigade at Antietam.   In Nov. 1862 I was  promoted to major general. Returning from my Maryland wounds  I  was given a command in the Army of  the Ohio.  In early 1865 I was in command of Bermuda Hundred and then the District of Nottoway. Who am I?



Are you George Lucas Hartsuff?


----------



## Resica (Jan 31, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Are you George Lucas Hartsuff?



I am.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 31, 2010)

I was born in Massachussets but eventually moved to Alabama, then Florida.  When the War broke out I enlisted in a Florida infantry company and was elected captain.  A year later I became colonel of the regiment.  I was wounded during the Peninsula Campaign but returned in time to lead a brigade at Chancellorsville.  I missed Gettysburg due to illness, but again was back in time to lead the same brigade at the Battle of the Wilderness, where I was seriously wounded.  After the war I returned to Florida, where I practiced law and politics and eventually became governor.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jan 31, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Massachussets but eventually moved to Alabama, then Florida.  When the War broke out I enlisted in a Florida infantry company and was elected captain.  A year later I became colonel of the regiment.  I was wounded during the Peninsula Campaign but returned in time to lead a brigade at Chancellorsville.  I missed Gettysburg due to illness, but again was back in time to lead the same brigade at the Battle of the Wilderness, where I was seriously wounded.  After the war I returned to Florida, where I practiced law and politics and eventually became governor.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General  Edward Aylesworth Perry.


----------



## rongohio (Jan 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General  Edward Aylesworth Perry.



Yes, Sir!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 31, 2010)

I was  born on St Patricks day in 1828 in Ireland. I served in her majesties Army for 3 years. I ended up in Arkansas as a druggist and lawyer. I was a devout Episcopal who despised alcohol and tobacco. I didnt believe in slavery either.
I enlisted as a private in a volunteer Arkansas regiment but by March of 1862 I had been promoted to Brigader General. I may have had a bright future if I had stayed away from Franklin , Tenn.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 31, 2010)

You are Pat Cleyburne.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 31, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Pat Cleyburne.



correct !!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2010)

I was born in Ohio, but moved to Tennessee as a child.  I was a lawyer, a State legislator, and a US Congressman.  I opposed secession, but raised a company when Lincoln called for volunteers to invade the South.  I was elected Col. of my regiment and fought with distinction on the Peninsula. In May 1862 I was promoted to brigadier, but the appointment never got confirmed by the congress as I was killed in action eight days later.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Feb 4, 2010)

You are Robert H. Hatton


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2010)

You are correct.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 4, 2010)

I commanded a Union garrison near Munfordville, KY, when we were surrounded by General Simon Buckner's forces in September, 1862.  I refused a surrender order and fought for 2 days, but when a second surrender order came I asked to meet with General Buckner under a flag of truce.  Not being a professional soldier myself, and knowing Buckner to be a man of honor, I asked him gentleman-to-gentleman for his advice.  He was a bit stunned, but took me for a tour where I saw that we were outnumbered 5 to 1, so I surrendered.  The next year I avenged this defeat in General Rosecrans' Tullahoma campaign.  While the rest of our force was bogged down in rain and mud, I mounted my brigade, purchased Spencer repeating rifles out of my own pocket, and attacked Hoover's Gap.  We drove back the Rebels and held the gap while the rest of the Union army came up.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2010)

You are John Wilder.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 4, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are John Wilder.



Yes I am, commander of the "Lightning Brigade".


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky and raised in Alabama.  When the war broke out I enlisted as a private. I served from 1861 until 1863 in the state troops, rising  to brigadier general.I was wounded during the Battle of Fort Donelson but returned to active duty and fought at Iuka and then at Corinth. By mid-1863 I was a major general of state troops.
I was awarded the grade of brigadier general in the Provisional Army of the Confederate States to rank from May 6, 1864. I was placed in command of a brigade of cavalry.  While serving in the Department of Mississippi and East Louisiana, I was severely wounded in a fight with Union cavalry  at Egypt, Mississippi. My left arm had to be amputated, ending my combat duty for the duration of the war. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2010)

You are Samuel J Gholson.


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Samuel J Gholson.



That was quick! That's me.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> That was quick! That's me.



Seems we got a "Lightning Brigade" right here on this thread!


----------



## Resica (Feb 4, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Seems we got a "Lightning Brigade" right here on this thread!



I'll say.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 5, 2010)

Sometimes the pickets are watchful., but usually not.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 5, 2010)

I was born in Virginia in 1806 and eventually became a U.S. naval officer and world-renowned oceanographer.  When the War broke out I resigned my commission and took a commission in the CSA navy, where I helped establish harbor defenses.  In 1862 I developed the first successful underwater "torpedo", which was used to great effect by the Confederate Navy through the rest of the war.  I also did a lot of travelling to Europe during the war, pushing the Confederate cause and acquiring ships for the Confederacy.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Virginia in 1806 and eventually became a U.S. naval officer and world-renowned oceanographer.  When the War broke out I resigned my commission and took a commission in the CSA navy, where I helped establish harbor defenses.  In 1862 I developed the first successful underwater "torpedo", which was used to great effect by the Confederate Navy through the rest of the war.  I also did a lot of travelling to Europe during the war, pushing the Confederate cause and acquiring ships for the Confederacy.  Who am I?



You are Matthew Fontaine Maury .


----------



## rongohio (Feb 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Matthew Fontaine Maury .



Yes I am, the "Pathfinder of the Seas".


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2010)

I was in the 2nd SC Cav and was killed at Brandy Station after receiving a saber cut.


----------



## Resica (Feb 6, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I was in the 2nd SC Cav and was killed at Brandy Station after receiving a saber cut.


You are Lt. Col Frank Hampton.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2010)

yep, Gen'l Wade Hampton took some hard blows, believe he lost a son,too.


----------



## Resica (Feb 6, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> yep, Gen'l Wade Hampton took some hard blows, believe he lost a son,too.



Your question got me to revisit my question. Trying to find if my relative ,Col. Andrew Hampton(King's Mt. during the revolution) was tied to Gen. Wade Hampton. Still no luck, I'll keep looking. Thanks for the question.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2010)

just read of Col Andrew Hampton's participation at Kings Mt, NC vs the hated ,Torie Col Feguson, commanding the Tories and Loyalists.  Col Andrew Hampton commanded the Rutherford County Militia. With 1400 men with little to no war training they defeated the red coats in an hr or so, Col Ferguson dead on the field. 
Also looked at Wade Hamptons possible relation with the Col., saw where the 1st Hamptons in Wade's line came over from England in 1652 on the ship Bona Nova, landed at Fairfax, Va. Some of my family from England ,Scotland or Ireland came to Ga from 
Rutherford County NC. I think around early 1800's.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 8, 2010)

(If you're listening, Marvin, jump on this one quick!)

I entered the War Between the States as a Captain in an Arkansas infantry regiment.  By the time of the Battle of Kennesaw Mountain I had advanced to Lieutenant Colonel.  During that battle my men repulsed several Federal charges, leaving their dead and wounded piled up in front of our earthworks.  Suddenly the dry brush in which they lay caught fire, threatening to burn the Yankee soldiers alive.  I ordered my men to cease fire while I quickly tied a white handkerchief to a ramrod.  I jumped up on top of our earthworks waving the flag of truce and shouted for the Yankees to stop firing and come get their wounded out quick.  Some of my men helped me and the Yankees carry the wounded soldiers out of there, after which we returned to our lines and went right back to shooting at each other.  In appreciation of my gesture, a Federal officer presented me with a beautiful matched pair of ivory handled Colt revolvers.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 8, 2010)

You are Lt. Col. William H Martin.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 8, 2010)

rongohio said:


> (If you're listening, Marvin, jump on this one quick!)
> 
> I entered the War Between the States as a Captain in an Arkansas infantry regiment.  By the time of the Battle of Kennesaw Mountain I had advanced to Lieutenant Colonel.  During that battle my men repulsed several Federal charges, leaving their dead and wounded piled up in front of our earthworks.  Suddenly the dry brush in which they lay caught fire, threatening to burn the Yankee soldiers alive.  I ordered my men to cease fire while I quickly tied a white handkerchief to a ramrod.  I jumped up on top of our earthworks waving the flag of truce and shouted for the Yankees to stop firing and come get their wounded out quick.  Some of my men helped me and the Yankees carry the wounded soldiers out of there, after which we returned to our lines and went right back to shooting at each other.  In appreciation of my gesture, a Federal officer presented me with a beautiful matched pair of ivory handled Colt revolvers.  Who am I?



a drive right by this area daily and its neat to walk thru this area of the park thinking about Sam Watkins being entrenched right there and of him telling of the dead angle where the Yanks would have overrun them if the Union dead hadn't been piled so thick to prevent passage.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 8, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Lt. Col. William H Martin.



Yes, I am.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 8, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> a drive right by this area daily and its neat to walk thru this area of the park thinking about Sam Watkins being entrenched right there and of him telling of the dead angle where the Yanks would have overrun them if the Union dead hadn't been piled so thick to prevent passage.



Wow, I keep forgetting that you guys are right there!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry Ron........... too late





westcobbdog said:


> a drive right by this area daily and its neat to walk thru this area of the park thinking about Sam Watkins being entrenched right there and of him telling of the dead angle where the Yanks would have overrun them if the Union dead hadn't been piled so thick to prevent passage.




Didnt the book... "Hells broke loose in Ga" give some some good detail about this fight?


----------



## rongohio (Feb 9, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Didnt the book... "Hells broke loose in Ga" give some some good detail about this fight?



Looks like I've got another book to add to my list, which is getting to be quite long!  (Does Evelyn Wood still offer speed reading courses?)


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2010)

I was born in North Carolina, but my family moved to Alabama when I was an infant.  I became a lawyer and,  at secession, joined the CS Army and served as a 2nd Lt. at First Manassas.  I served in every battle engaged in by the Army of Tennessee from Shiloh to Bentonville.  Progressing steadily in rank.  At the Battle of Atlanta, I led a charge which forced the enemy's lines and captured more men than I led.  Soon thereafter I was made brigadier and nearly immediately wounded, but remianed with the army on crutches through my recuperation.   Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Feb 9, 2010)

You are George Doherty Johnston


----------



## Milkman (Feb 9, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Looks like I've got another book to add to my list, which is getting to be quite long!  (Does Evelyn Wood still offer speed reading courses?)



I know its , but
I must be getting old when I know I have read about stuff but cant remember which book it was.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the nicer things about getting old is that you can read the same book over and over and keep on enjoying the surprises.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are George Doherty Johnston



I am.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 9, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> One of the nicer things about getting old is that you can read the same book over and over and keep on enjoying the surprises.



Yes I am.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 9, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Looks like I've got another book to add to my list, which is getting to be quite long!  (Does Evelyn Wood still offer speed reading courses?)



same problem here but "Co. Aytch" I believe is where I read Sam's account.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 10, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> same problem here but "Co. Aytch" I believe is where I read Sam's account.



That one's on my list to re-read.  No doubt I'll find lots of  surprises when I do.


----------



## Resica (Feb 10, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> just read of Col Andrew Hampton's participation at Kings Mt, NC vs the hated ,Torie Col Feguson, commanding the Tories and Loyalists.  Col Andrew Hampton commanded the Rutherford County Militia. With 1400 men with little to no war training they defeated the red coats in an hr or so, Col Ferguson dead on the field.
> Also looked at Wade Hamptons possible relation with the Col., saw where the 1st Hamptons in Wade's line came over from England in 1652 on the ship Bona Nova, landed at Fairfax, Va. Some of my family from England ,Scotland or Ireland came to Ga from
> Rutherford County NC. I think around early 1800's.


Thanks for the info Westcobb, some of my family came from Rutherford County N.C. to Ga. too. I'm reading a book on the Philadelphia Campaign now and just got past the part where Col. Ferguson passed up some easy shots at who he found out later to be George Washington, at the Battle of Brandywine, which is only about 20 minutes from me.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 13, 2010)

I was born in Vermont to a military family.  I was working with a railroad in Illinois when the Civil War broke out.  I raised an infantry company and was elected its Captain. I quickly rose through the ranks.  At Charleston, Missouri in 1861 I killed a Confederate officer in one-on-one combat.  I was wounded in this fight myself, but remained with my command.  A few months later I was severely wounded during the Confederate breakout attempt at Fort Donelson.  Again I refused to leave the field.  At Shiloh it was a severe head wound that got me, but in spite of practically bleeding to death, I still refused to leave the field.  I was promoted to Brigadier General of Volunteers in 1863, dating to 1862.  I was engaged in heavy fighting at Sabine Crossroads, where I was severely wounded again.  I returned to service for the end of the Atlanta Campaign and took over a Corps at the Battle of Jonesboro.  I led another Corps in pursuit of Hood's army through Alabama and Georgia.  Illness and complications from my many injuries finally caught up with me and I died in Georgia in 1864.  I was brevetted Major General posthumously.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Feb 13, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Vermont to a military family.  I was working with a railroad in Illinois when the Civil War broke out.  I raised an infantry company and was elected its Captain. I quickly rose through the ranks.  At Charleston, Missouri in 1861 I killed a Confederate officer in one-on-one combat.  I was wounded in this fight myself, but remained with my command.  A few months later I was severely wounded during the Confederate breakout attempt at Fort Donelson.  Again I refused to leave the field.  At Shiloh it was a severe head wound that got me, but in spite of practically bleeding to death, I still refused to leave the field.  I was promoted to Brigadier General of Volunteers in 1863, dating to 1862.  I was engaged in heavy fighting at Sabine Crossroads, where I was severely wounded again.  I returned to service for the end of the Atlanta Campaign and took over a Corps at the Battle of Jonesboro.  I led another Corps in pursuit of Hood's army through Alabama and Georgia.  Illness and complications from my many injuries finally caught up with me and I died in Georgia in 1864.  I was brevetted Major General posthumously.  Who am I?



You Brigadier General Thomas Edwin Greenfield Ransom .


----------



## rongohio (Feb 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> You Brigadier General Thomas Edwin Greenfield Ransom .



Yes, I am indeed.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

born in MS. studied law at University of Virginia, returned to MS, was a planter and Lawyer.Was a 1st LT in Mexican War, at wars outbreak was elected Captain then Col. Fought at 1st Manassas, Balls Bluff and all other campaigns of his army. Promoted Brigadier in 1862. At Briscoe Station he rec'd a slight wound in the leg which was soon infected, resulting in death 1 month later.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2010)

You are Carnot Posey.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

I am.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

some considered me a "rock" and i was something of an inventor. I made possibly the first amored fortifications with a battery at Morris Island, SC. Ironically I was born in CT and served a few yrs at sea. Moved to Fl then SC. While serving as aide to my Bro in law, got wounded bad at 1st bull run, while my bro in law died. Wounded again at Chickamauga, then while commanding a brigade of W H T Walkers division fatally wounded at Peachtree Creek. Ga.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2010)

Are you Clement Stevens?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

born in Savannah Ga, watched bombardment of Ft Sumter, took part in cature of Ft Pulaski, made captain on ol Petes staff, was constanly at petes side till his wounding at the Wilderness. At the Wilderness, I led a detachment that rolled up the yank left of the II Corps like a window shade. Then made Brig General and commanded Ga troops. Wounded in leg at petersburg, shot thru lung at Hatchers Run in 65'. After wars ruin I was in the steamship business and a merchant.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you Clement Stevens?



Clement Hoffman Stevens.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

born in La., educated in Ky and Tn, returned to La and became a prominent planter and a very affluent. Raised a La. Co. elected captain fought with Stonewall in the Valley Campaign then thru to Gettysburg. On the first day of The Wilderness, mortally wounded and died at the Spottswood Hotel, Richmond. Lee said I led with "conspicuous valor"


----------



## Resica (Feb 13, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> born in Savannah Ga, watched bombardment of Ft Sumter, took part in cature of Ft Pulaski, made captain on ol Petes staff, was constanly at petes side till his wounding at the Wilderness. At the Wilderness, I led a detachment that rolled up the yank left of the II Corps like a window shade. Then made Brig General and commanded Ga troops. Wounded in leg at petersburg, shot thru lung at Hatchers Run in 65'. After wars ruin I was in the steamship business and a merchant.



You are Brigadier General Gilbert Moxley Sorrel.


----------



## Resica (Feb 13, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> born in La., educated in Ky and Tn, returned to La and became a prominent planter and a very affluent. Raised a La. Co. elected captain fought with Stonewall in the Valley Campaign then thru to Gettysburg. On the first day of The Wilderness, mortally wounded and died at the Spottswood Hotel, Richmond. Lee said I led with "conspicuous valor"



You are Brigadier General Leroy Augustus Stafford.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Gilbert Moxley Sorrel.



General Sorrel it is.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Leroy Augustus Stafford.



Yep General Stafford it is.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2010)

My  brother and I both were both Generals, he was born in SC and I in AL. Both operated in diff TX units.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2010)

You are James E Harrison and Thomas Harrison.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2010)

correct.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2010)

I was born in South Carolina and was graduated from West Point.  I served in the US Army until South Carolina seceded when I resigned and joined the CS Army and was appointed Col. of an infantry regiment and served in South Carolina.  In July 1861, I was promoted to brigadier and transferred to Florida where I was wounded.  I was then assigned to the Army of the Potomoc, the CS version, before joining the Army of Virginia in time for Peninsula Campaign.  I remained with Lee or the rest of the War, first commanding a brigade then a division, promoted to Maj. Gen. in July 1862.  I was promoted temporarily to Lt. Gen. in 1864, but reverted back when the officer I was temporarily replacing returned.  The merging of forces after Saylers Creek left me without a command.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Feb 15, 2010)

You are Major General Richard H. Anderson.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2010)

I am.


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been trying.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 17, 2010)

I looked a bit too.  Had no trouble with references to the rat killer.  Got my dander up again over the reciprocity in prisoner treatment issue.  That just galls me every time I hear about it.  I will try some more later.  Got blood work to go to this morning.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, why don't we just forget this one.  The man's name was John W. Lavender.  He wrote a book called "The War Memoirs of Captain John W. Lavender, C.S.A."  I've only read snippets of it, but it's an amazing story about how these men stuck together and made the best of an awful situation, without losing their sense of humor or humanity.  I guess maybe I got so carried away with their story that I lost sight of the ugly environment it was taking place in.  I hope I didn't offend anyone and I apologize if I did.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> OK, why don't we just forget this one.  The man's name was John W. Lavender.  He wrote a book called "The War Memoirs of Captain John W. Lavender, C.S.A."  I've only read snippets of it, but it's an amazing story about how these men stuck together and made the best of an awful situation, without losing their sense of humor or humanity.  I guess maybe I got so carried away with their story that I lost sight of the ugly environment it was taking place in.  I hope I didn't offend anyone and I apologize if I did.



Now rongohio, don't get the wrong idea.  You have offended no one.   Aside from entertaining ourselves, one of the reasons for this exercise is to not forget Captain Lavender or any of the boys from either side who sacrificed so much for reasons they believed in deeply.  Some are easier to find than others.  Captain Lavender was a little more difficult, but worth the search.  Your second clue was a giveaway.  I saw it last night but didn't have time to follow it up.  I was going to take the layup this morning over coffee if Resica hadn't already done it.

Captain Lavender received his last orders in December, 1864. "to hold them woods at all hazards and we did hold it until we was completely surrounded and over powered." "nearly all killed, wounded and captured".  How many could or would do that today?

Growing up in the South fifty years ago was a little different.  When I was a kid no one sat through the playing of "Dixie".  You know the vanquished always have a different perspective.  Sadly, fewer and fewer now rise for the "Star Spangled Banner".  Some of the things that were done during the War by both sides just plain bother me, but then I am bothered just as much by what we did in the east to the Cherokee, in the west at  Black Kettle's camp, Wounded Knee, and many others. 

So, no offense offered, none taken, and good find on Captain Lavender.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron,

No need to think you will offend us.You bring a lot of information to this thread and the site as well.
 If anyone gets offended I can give them the link to that Civil War forum where all Southerners (and many others) are offended daily .


----------



## Resica (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron,
   I agree with the other two gentlemen, I wasn't offended in any way, I just didn't get back to it right away. I enjoy the tough ones, like Jim mentioned, it makes you dig. Keep them coming sir.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 18, 2010)

I ran away from home as a kid and returned in time to move to TX with my parents. Fought some under Hindman and some under Richard Taylor,too. Also fought in the Red River campaign. Made Brigadier, survived the war but not a fall down some stairs and the 
ensuing pneumonia which killed me.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 19, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I ran away from home as a kid and returned in time to move to TX with my parents. Fought some under Hindman and some under Richard Taylor,too. Also fought in the Red River campaign. Made Brigadier, survived the war but not a fall down some stairs and the
> ensuing pneumonia which killed me.



You are Brigadier General Richard Waterhouse.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 19, 2010)

Gen Waterhouse is correct.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 20, 2010)

I was born in Tennessee in 1825.  I served in the Mexican War then became a doctor, lawyer and politician in Texas.  I was a member of the Texas secession convention and was the first of only 7 delegates to vote against secession, bringing boos and hisses from the audience.  But I remained loyal to my state when war broke out and raised a company of mounted infantry.  Later I served with the Sixth Texas Cavalry and fought at the battles of Chustenahla and Elkhorn Tavern.  Illness forced me to retire from my military career in 1863 at the rank of Brigadier General.  I went on to become Governor of Texas during Reconstruction, but was removed from office by General Sheridan due to clashes with the Radical Republicans.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 20, 2010)

You are James WTHROCKMORTON.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 20, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are James WTHROCKMORTON.



Yes I am, famous for saying "When the rabble hiss, well may patriots tremble" at the Texas secession convention.


----------



## Resica (Feb 24, 2010)

I was born in France but came to the U.S. at an early age, living in Georgia and Louisiana. In 1861 I was a 1st Lt. and adc of a Georgia regiment, later a Capt. on the staff of Gen. A R Wright at Seven Days, Chancellorsville, Gettysburg. In  1864 I transferred to Gen. W Mahone's staff. I organized  a counterattack at the Crater. I was promoted from Capt. to Brig. Gen., to rank from July 30th 1864. I was killed while resisting a Federal assault on the Darbytown Road. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Feb 24, 2010)

You are Victor Jean Baptiste Girardey


----------



## rongohio (Feb 24, 2010)

I was born in Michigan to a Chippewa Indian mother and a French-Ottawa father.  When the War broke out I tried to raise a company of sharpshooters, but I was denied by the Michigan legislature until 1863.  I finally recruited enough Native Americans, including my father, to form a company.  Our first action was at the Battle of the Wilderness, where my men camouflaged their blue uniforms by rolling in the dirt before the battle.  It was a practice that was quickly adopted by the rest of the regiment.  My father was killed at Spotsylvania and I lost an arm at Petersburg on June 17, 1864.  I died from complications on July 1, 1864 at the rank of First Lieutenant and the age of 23.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 24, 2010)

You are Garrett A. Graveraet.


----------



## rongohio (Feb 24, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Garrett A. Graveraet.



Yes, Sir.


----------



## Resica (Feb 24, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Victor Jean Baptiste Girardey



I am indeed.


----------



## Resica (Mar 1, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy.  Following my service in the Mexican War, I became an assistant instructor at the U.S. Military Academy.  At the outbreak of the Civil War I was commissioned a captain in a cavalry regiment. In June of 1861 I was promoted to major and 10 days later to colonel. I later resigned this position to be commissioned a major in the regular Confederate Army. On March 5, 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general at the request of Albert Sidney Johnston.I became the cavalry commander of the Confederate Western Department. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 2, 2010)

You are James Morrison Hawes.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 2, 2010)

I was serving under Major Robert Anderson at Fort Sumter when his garrison was surrendered, after having played a critical role in the evacuation of Fort Moultrie.  I was back in Charleston again in February, 1865 when Fort Sumter was recaptured.  In the meantime, I held independent commands in North Carolina, Tennessee and Georgia.  I finished out the war in Florida with the rank of Major General.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 2, 2010)

You are John G. Foster.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are John G. Foster.



Yes, I am.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2010)

OK,slightly off topic,  I love reading this thread.

 And I gotta know........ are yall googling for new questions and answers or do yall have one HECK of a good trivia book??


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 2, 2010)

Google is my friend.  The other guys are a lot more informed than I am.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> The other guys are a lot more informed than I am.



Maybe Resica and westcobbdog are, but I'm not .  I Google just about all my answers.  I get the ideas for my questions from different sources, then Google the details.  (That last one came from the Civil War Talk trivia game. )


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 2, 2010)

This is a lot of fun and informative.  Every time I look up one thing I learn something else.  Now if I could just remember it all.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> This is a lot of fun and informative.  Every time I look up one thing I learn something else.  Now if I could just remember it all.




I start looking for answers to some of these great posts and get side tracked during the search and end up reading other interesting facts about the WBTS and never get around to attempting an answer due to the interesting distractions I find.


----------



## Resica (Mar 2, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are James Morrison Hawes.



Yes Sir!


----------



## Resica (Mar 2, 2010)

I look at several sites to come up with questions, many of these generals I had never even heard of before this. I'm with  you guys, I wish I could remember it all.  I get sidetracked many times too. I just love our history, especially the military history, it's very awe inspiring to be on these battlefields and imagine. Maybe at some point we could expand the "Who am I".


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 7, 2010)

I was born in Georgia and served with the Georgia Cavalry during the Mexican War.  I was made colonel of a Georgia regiment that did not make it in time for First Manassas.  I commanded a brigade during the Seven Days Campaign and the battles of Second Manassas and Sharpsburg. In Nov. 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general and fought the rest of the War with Longstreet.  Absent only to recuperate from a wound received at Gettysburg near the Rose Farm.   After the War I was, for a time,  chief of police of Atlanta.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Mar 7, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Georgia and served with the Georgia Cavalry during the Mexican War.  I was made colonel of a Georgia regiment that did not make it in time for First Manassas.  I commanded a brigade during the Seven Days Campaign and the battles of Second Manassas and Sharpsburg. In Nov. 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general and fought the rest of the War with Longstreet.  Absent only to recuperate from a wound received at Gettysburg near the Rose Farm.   After the War I was, for a time,  chief of police of Atlanta.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General George Thomas(Tige) Anderson.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 7, 2010)

I am indeed.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General George Thomas(Tige) Anderson.





JustUs4All said:


> I am indeed.



Finally one I knew without even having to look it up and someone else beat me to it


----------



## rongohio (Mar 7, 2010)

I was born in Virginia in 1844.  I started the War as a Private with Turner Ashby's cavalry and rose to the rank of Lieutenant before transferring to Grumble Jones' staff.  In October 1863 I enlisted in Mosby's Rangers.  I was one of Mosby's "dandies" and was prominent in many of his actions and battles.  Shortly after joining the Rangers I was surrounded in a farmhouse by a Yankee patrol.  When the Yankees stormed the farmhouse, I jumped out the second floor window with a Colt revolver in each hand and began firing as I hit the ground.  I forced the Yankees to take cover then ran off.  A few miles away I was able to borrow a mount, so I rode back to the farmhouse and duelled with the Yankees for a few more minutes before finally riding off.  I finished the war with Mosby at the rank of Major.  After the war I got my law degree and became a Judge in Kentucky.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 8, 2010)

You are Adolpheus E Richards.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 8, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Adolpheus E Richards.



Yes, I am.


----------



## Resica (Mar 8, 2010)

I was born near Reading Pennsylvania. I graduated from the Military Academy at Mount Airy near Philadelphia. I was commissioned major general of Pennsylvania volunteers on 20 April 1861 and appointed to command the state troops. I was second in command to Patterson of the troops sent to the Shenandoah Valley to keep the Confederates, commanded by Joseph E. Johnston from re-enforcing PGT Beauregard at Manassas Junction. I was mustered out of state service in July 1861 and commissioned brigadier general of volunteers in Federal service in Dec. 1861. I commanded a brigade at Williamsburg. My service ended shortly thereafter. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2010)

You are William H Keim one of thousands of Typhus victims.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2010)

A Pennsylvanian, I had just been admitted to the bar in when the War broke out.  I enlisted in April 1862 and was promoted to captain in August.   I was promoted to colonel in August 1863 then breveted brigadier in September 1864 and Major General in March 1865.  I was awarded the Medal of Honor for action in Virginia at the opening of the Appomattox Campaign.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 9, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> A Pennsylvanian, I had just been admitted to the bar in when the War broke out.  I enlisted in April 1862 and was promoted to captain in August.   I was promoted to colonel in August 1863 then breveted brigadier in September 1864 and Major General in March 1865.  I was awarded the Medal of Honor for action in Virginia at the opening of the Appomattox Campaign.  Who am I?



You are Major General Alfred L. Pearson


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2010)

You got me.


----------



## Resica (Mar 9, 2010)

I was born in Va. and attended the university in Charlottesville. When the Confederacy was established and the two sides divided I was part of a delegation sent to Washington to confer with the President of the United States. I later joined the Confederate army and served as a major at Big Bethel. I was promoted to brigadier general in Feb. 1862. I was later appointed to a civilian job by President Davis. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Va. and attended the university in Charlottesville. When the Confederacy was established and the two sides divided I was part of a delegation sent to Washington to confer with the President of the United States. I later joined the Confederate army and served as a major at Big Bethel. I was promoted to brigadier general in Feb. 1862. I was later appointed to a civilian job by President Davis. Who am I?



You are George Wythe Randolph.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 10, 2010)

I was born in Ohio in 1843.  When the War broke out I enlisted as a private in an Ohio infantry regiment.  I was singled out for bravery at Sharpsburg, where as commissary sergeant I drove a wagon under heavy enemy fire to bring food to my troops against the advice of my superiors.  I was unscathed by any of the bullets.  (The bullet that would finally get me would be almost 40 years later). By the end of the war I was brevetted Major.  Even though I would attain more impressive titles after the war, it was always "Major" that I went by.  Who am I?


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Mar 10, 2010)

General Henry W. Lawton.  Killed by a sniper in the Philippines!


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are George Wythe Randolph.


Yes Sir.


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty familiar with Medal of Honor recipients!


----------



## rongohio (Mar 10, 2010)

SpringfieldChampion said:


> General Henry W. Lawton.  Killed by a sniper in the Philippines!



Well you're getting warm, but not quite there...


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Ohio in 1843.  When the War broke out I enlisted as a private in an Ohio infantry regiment.  I was singled out for bravery at Sharpsburg, where as commissary sergeant I drove a wagon under heavy enemy fire to bring food to my troops against the advice of my superiors.  I was unscathed by any of the bullets.  (The bullet that would finally get me would be almost 40 years later). By the end of the war I was brevetted Major.  Even though I would attain more impressive titles after the war, it was always "Major" that I went by.  Who am I?



You are William McKinley, 25th President of the United States.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2010)

Here I am with the answer but ten minutes too late.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2010)

I am an Englishman and immigrated to the United States in the late 1850s.   I was naturalized as a US citizen and then re-naturalized as a British subject.  During the War I served first in the Confederate Navy then in the Union  Army.  After the War I was then commissioned to locate a famous person and my words upon finding him would be familiar.  Who am I?


----------



## SpringfieldChampion (Mar 10, 2010)

Chester Arthur?


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I am an Englishman and immigrated to the United States in the late 1850s.   I was naturalized as a US citizen and then re-naturalized as a British subject.  During the War I served first in the Confederate Navy then in the Union  Army.  After the War I was then commissioned to locate a famous person and my words upon finding him would be familiar.  Who am I?



You are Henry Morton Stanley.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 10, 2010)

"Dr. Livingston, I presume".


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2010)

I was born in Westmoreland County Pennsylvania and attended Jefferson College.  I fought in the Mexican War and later was the Postmaster of San Francisco. I raised two regiments at the start of the Civil War and took command of one. I was captured in Leesburg in 1862. I was promoted to brigadier general and commanded a brigade in the "Valley".  I was wounded at Cedar Mountain and again at Chancellorsville. At  Gettysburg I was supposed to reinforce the left but my two brigades got lost on the way and marched off the battlefield. The corps my division was in was transferred to the west, where I served out the remainder of the war. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Westmoreland County Pennsylvania and attended Jefferson College.  I fought in the Mexican War and later was the Postmaster of San Francisco. I raised two regiments at the start of the Civil War and took command of one. I was captured in Leesburg in 1862. I was promoted to brigadier general and commanded a brigade in the "Valley".  I was wounded at Cedar Mountain and again at Chancellorsville. At  Gettysburg I was supposed to reinforce the left but my two brigades got lost on the way and marched off the battlefield. The corps my division was in was transferred to the west, where I served out the remainder of the war. Who am I?



You are John W. Geary.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are William McKinley, 25th President of the United States.



"Major" McKinley I am.


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are John W. Geary.


I am indeed.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 11, 2010)

I was born in Jefferson Co. Ga, I was a political and judicial leader in pre-war Ga. It was said that because of my force and eloquence of speech I was the most potent influence in taking Ga out of the Union.
After the vote for secession I was selected to re-write the Ga State constitution, and was part of the committe for writing the Confederate constitution.  Although I had no Military experience I wanted to serve and raised a Legion and was appointed to be their Colonel. My legion suffered tremendous loss at Sharpesburg. I was promoted to Brigadeer General shortly thereafter.
I was mortally wounded at a battle in Virginia that was fought within sight of the house my parents were wed in. My remains are interred at a cemetary near my alma mater.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2010)

good one Milkman, its right on the tip of my tongue but can't put it together..

heres another:


I worked in and toured around Ga pre war then worked in La. and ran what later became LSU. My bro was a staunch abolitionist who stirred controversy pre war and made my job hard.


----------



## Resica (Mar 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in Jefferson Co. Ga, I was a political and judicial leader in pre-war Ga. It was said that because of my force and eloquence of speech I was the most potent influence in taking Ga out of the Union.
> After the vote for secession I was selected to re-write the Ga State constitution, and was part of the committe for writing the Confederate constitution.  Although I had no Military experience I wanted to serve and raised a Legion and was appointed to be their Colonel. My legion suffered tremendous loss at Sharpesburg. I was promoted to Brigadeer General shortly thereafter.
> I was mortally wounded at a battle in Virginia that was fought within sight of the house my parents were wed in. My remains are interred at a cemetary near my alma mater.


You are Brigadier General Thomas Reade Rootes Cobb, one of your regiments being the 24th Georgia!


----------



## Resica (Mar 11, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> good one Milkman, its right on the tip of my tongue but can't put it together..
> 
> heres another:
> 
> ...



You are Major General William Tecumseh Sherman.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Thomas Reade Rootes Cobb, one your regiments being the 24th Georgia!



Indeed I am....... I have stood at the spot along the wall in Fredricksburg where Cobb fell. My Great Grandfather was also there with the 24th Ga that day.
    SCV camp #97 of which I am a member  is named in honor of Brig. Gen TRR Cobb.


----------



## Resica (Mar 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Indeed I am....... I have stood at the spot along the wall in Fredricksburg where Cobb fell. My Great Grandfather was also there with the 24th Ga that day.
> SCV camp #97 of which I am a member  is named in honor of Brig. Gen TRR Cobb.



My GGG Grandfather was there as well as many uncles. My GG Grandfather hadn't joined the 24th yet, wasn't till late 1864 when he was 16. I used to live just north of Fredericksburg and visited the battlefields in the area but don't remember visiting the wall specifically, but I was young and wasn't an enthusiast yet. I wonder if our folks knew one another?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 12, 2010)

Resica said:


> My GGG Grandfather was there as well as many uncles. My GG Grandfather hadn't joined the 24th yet, wasn't till late 1864 when he was 16. I used to live just north of Fredericksburg and visited the battlefields in the area but don't remember visiting the wall specifically, but I was young and wasn't an enthusiast yet. I wonder if our folks knew one another?



It is very possible that they knew each other. My GGfather was in company C, he too had brothers in that same company and one brother who transferred into the sharpshooters. 
The preserved area of the battle at Maryes Heights is very small. There is a visitors center, and a portion of the area which was the sunken road and rock wall. Only a short section of the original wall remains. Overall there is a section of wall several hundred yards long that is reconstructed. There is a rather plain stone marker where Cobb fell. 
There is a large cemetery there that was started after the war. Developement took over all the rest of the battlefield many years ago.

I have found in my research and readings that during some of the battles in north Ga and Tennessee that no less than 4 of my ancestors who were all in different groups, and were not related at all, were at the same vicinity. 

Of course at that time there was no correlation of these people having common descendants. Just intersting to know that 2 Grandfathers on my Dads side and 2  grandfathers on my Mothers side were all in the same vicinity. It makes visiting some of these places even more significant.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 12, 2010)

Just back with a load of furniture to move to the farm.  Tom Cobb was graduated first in his class at UGA.  My G-Grandfather and several uncles and more distant relatives were in the 16th Ga and in Cobb's brigade at Fredericksburg.  Standing at the foot of Marye's Heights and looking down toward the town will put one in awe of what the Yanks were called upon to do there.  Advancing with little cover against our boys three ranks deep behind the stone wall with the best shots up front and the artillery on the hill above must have been an unnerving experience.  They tried it though, time and again.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Just back with a load of furniture to move to the farm.  Tom Cobb was graduated first in his class at UGA.  My G-Grandfather and several uncles and more distant relatives were in the 16th Ga and in Cobb's brigade at Fredericksburg.  Standing at the foot of Marye's Heights and looking down toward the town will put one in awe of what the Yanks were called upon to do there.  Advancing with little cover against our boys three ranks deep behind the stone wall with the best shots up front and the artillery on the hill above must have been an unnerving experience.  They tried it though, time and again.



that would be awesome to stand at that wall for a moment and be in the shoes of your ancestors. Facing that kind of fire reminds me of the irresponsible Hood who slaughtered many of our boys ordering a 2 mile unsupported attack vs massed infantry at Franklin.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 12, 2010)

Turners movie "Gods and Generals" depicted that group as being the Irish Brigade of Ga. 

Here is a link to an interesting read about the men and events that December in Fredricksburg. 
http://www.thewildgeese.com/pages/fredpt2.html


----------



## rongohio (Mar 13, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Turners movie "Gods and Generals" depicted that group as being the Irish Brigade of Ga.
> 
> Here is a link to an interesting read about the men and events that December in Fredricksburg.
> http://www.thewildgeese.com/pages/fredpt2.html



Interesting story.  It's sad that there's so little left of either the Fredericksburg or Franklin battlefields.  Fredericksburg was the first battlefield I ever visited as a kid.  I returned a few years ago and was pretty shocked.  I guess a town has to grow though...


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major General William Tecumseh Sherman.



I am, aka the merchant of terror.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2010)

While we are off topic here, if anyone wants to read an excruciatingly painful 300 post Northerner biased tirade of opinions of slavery follow the link below. If yall already visit that site you know it is leans a little north.  

http://civilwartalk.com/forums/civi...604-less-than-5-southerners-owned-slaves.html


----------



## rongohio (Mar 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> While we are off topic here, if anyone wants to read an excruciatingly painful 300 post Northerner biased tirade of opinions of slavery follow the link below. If yall already visit that site you know it is leans a little north.
> 
> http://civilwartalk.com/forums/civi...604-less-than-5-southerners-owned-slaves.html



Ooh, I've been deliberately staying away from that thread!   There certainly are some opionated folks on that forum.  You'd think it was still 1865.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Ooh, I've been deliberately staying away from that thread!   There certainly are some opionated folks on that forum.  You'd think it was still 1865.



It appears that the average person posting in that thread from the Union perspective cannot grasp the fact that most of the Rebel soldiers didnt give a darn about slavery one way or the other.

I suppose their mentors and teachers instilled that just like ours down here tried to teach us to hate your fellow Ohio native as if he were Satan himself


----------



## rongohio (Mar 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It appears that the average person posting in that thread from the Union perspective cannot grasp the fact that most of the Rebel soldiers didnt give a darn about slavery one way or the other.
> 
> I suppose their mentors and teachers instilled that just like ours down here tried to teach us to hate your fellow Ohio native as if he were Satan himself



It's possible.  Having grown up in California myself I don't know what they taught kids up here.  But I'm definitely surprised at the attitudes of some Northerners on that forum.  I don't think most Northerners feel that way, but then to be honest I don't really think most Northerners think about it at all.  They learned what they learned in grade school and haven't given it a second's thought since then.

I also think there's a herd mentality on that forum.  You get in with a group of people all with the same basic point of view and you eventually get to the point where you believe _everything_ they say is true.  It doesn't help matters either that all the moderators are Northern and that some (but not all) of them are very opinionated too.


----------



## Resica (Mar 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> While we are off topic here, if anyone wants to read an excruciatingly painful 300 post Northerner biased tirade of opinions of slavery follow the link below. If yall already visit that site you know it is leans a little north.
> 
> http://civilwartalk.com/forums/civi...604-less-than-5-southerners-owned-slaves.html



I'll check it out, thank you.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I will stay away.  I am having enough trouble with my blood pressure as it is.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I think I will stay away.  I am having enough trouble with my blood pressure as it is.



Oh it is entertaining some days to read that forum.  It like Ron said above to some of these guys it is still 150 years ago.

Kinda funny if you dont let your BP get elevated


----------



## Resica (Mar 15, 2010)

I was born in North Carolina and graduated from Wake Forest.  I enlisted at the outbreak of war and was elected my company's captain in July 1861.  In Feb. 1863 I was elected colonel of my regiment when the senior officers waived their rights to the command. After the wounding of my brigade commander at Spotsylvania I took command of the brigade and was promoted to brigadier. When my superior returned I reverted to my former rank of colonel and led my regiment until wounded in late March 1865 at Ft. Stedman.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 15, 2010)

You are Thomas F Toon


----------



## Resica (Mar 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Thomas F Toon



That's me.


----------



## Resica (Mar 16, 2010)

Marvin, Is your avatar the regimental flag for the 24th Georgia?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 18, 2010)

I was born in SC in 1831.  In April 1861 I enlisted as a private in an SC infantry company and was quickly promoted to its captain.  By March 1862 I was promoted to colonel of the regiment.  I was wounded and captured during the Peninsula campaign.  I was exchanged and later rejoined my regiment in time for Fredericksburg.  In Spring 1863 I participated  in the siege of Suffolk.  I resumed command of my regiment manning the defenses of Richmond during the Gettysburg campaign.  After that I headed West and participated in the Chattanooga and Knoxville campaigns.  My regiment returned to the East for the Overland campaign, and when our brigade commander was killed I took command of the brigade myself, eventually being promoted to Brigadier General.  I was wounded again during the siege of Petersburg and surrendered my command at Appomattox.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> Marvin, Is your avatar the regimental flag for the 24th Georgia?




Indeed it is !!!!  The Colors of the 24th GA. !!!!

 I haven't done it yet, but you can buy one here 
http://www.shopcivilwar.com/irish__flags_of_the_civil_war_br.htm


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2010)

I was born in Augusta, Ga. and graduated from West Point in 1853, after which I  performed engineering and ordnance duties in the U.S. Army.

After Georgia's secession, I resigned my U.S. commission. In Feb.1861, I was designated Chief Engineer of Georgia. Soon afterwards, I was named captain of ordnance under Confed. Gen. P.G.T. Beauregard at Charleston. Subsequently, I performed engineering duties in Florida and Georgia. 
In Nov. 1862,I was promoted to brigadier general  in the Confederate Army's Trans-Mississippi Department.

 After the war, I returned to Georgia to practice civil engineering. From 1875-1881 I taught mechanics at Virginia Polytechnic Institute.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in SC in 1831.  In April 1861 I enlisted as a private in an SC infantry company and was quickly promoted to its captain.  By March 1862 I was promoted to colonel of the regiment.  I was wounded and captured during the Peninsula campaign.  I was exchanged and later rejoined my regiment in time for Fredericksburg.  In Spring 1863 I participated  in the siege of Suffolk.  I resumed command of my regiment manning the defenses of Richmond during the Gettysburg campaign.  After that I headed West and participated in the Chattanooga and Knoxville campaigns.  My regiment returned to the East for the Overland campaign, and when our brigade commander was killed I took command of the brigade myself, eventually being promoted to Brigadier General.  I was wounded again during the siege of Petersburg and surrendered my command at Appomattox.  Who am I?



You are John Bratton.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 18, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in Augusta, Ga. and graduated from West Point in 1853, after which I  performed engineering and ordnance duties in the U.S. Army.
> 
> After Georgia's secession, I resigned my U.S. commission. In Feb.1861, I was designated Chief Engineer of Georgia. Soon afterwards, I was named captain of ordnance under Confed. Gen. P.G.T. Beauregard at Charleston. Subsequently, I performed engineering duties in Florida and Georgia.
> In Nov. 1862,I was promoted to brigadier general  in the Confederate Army's Trans-Mississippi Department.
> ...



You are William R. Boggs.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 18, 2010)

I was born in South Carolina and raised in Texas where I treated with the Apaches and with the United States.  I fought in the war with Mexico then returned home to become a legislator. At the outbreak of the War I was appointed a brigadier of Texas Militia and in March 1862 a brigadier in the CS Army in command of cavalry principally supporting the import of munitions through Mexico with cotton used for payment.  I had some notable success against an expedition by Banks, but came under some criticism when I accompanied Taylor on the Red River Campaign.   I had a younger brother killed at First Manassas.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Mar 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in South Carolina and raised in Texas where I treated with the Apaches and with the United States.  I fought in the war with Mexico then returned home to become a legislator. At the outbreak of the War I was appointed a brigadier of Texas Militia and in March 1862 a brigadier in the CS Army in command of cavalry principally supporting the import of munitions through Mexico with cotton used for payment.  I had some notable success against an expedition by Banks, but came under some criticism when I accompanied Taylor on the Red River Campaign.   I had a younger brother killed at First Manassas.  Who am I?



You are Brigadier General Hamilton Prioleau Bee.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 19, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are William R. Boggs.



correct !!!


----------



## rongohio (Mar 19, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are John Bratton.



Yes I am.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Hamilton Prioleau Bee.



Yes, sir.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, yall tell me if this is good for this thread or if yall want me to move it into another thread.

Trivia question.............

How many members does the Sons of Confederate Veterans currenty have?

Of these how many are are Real Sons?  
(actual son of a confederate veteran, not grandson, gg grandson , etc)


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Ok, yall tell me if this is good for this thread or if yall want me to move it into another thread.
> 
> Trivia question.............
> 
> ...



less than 10 is my guess..your probably going back 165 yrs with a 15 yr old soldier living to 95 and say having a kid at 65..making a 100 yr old man today..I revise my guess to 2.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I scouted out artillery positions of both the enemy and for my cannons at Cerro Gorda,(sp) Mexico. Advanced from my troops I hid under a fallen tree for the better part of a day with enemy soldiers milling about and even sitting on the same fallen tree. At nightfall, I was able to sneek away and rejoin my troops.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Ok, yall tell me if this is good for this thread or if yall want me to move it into another thread.
> 
> Trivia question.............
> 
> ...



This is fine for this thread sir. I have no idea how members the Sons of Confederate Veterans has, but seeing as we have had a few widows just die recently, I'll take a stab at it. I'll say there are 100. I think I'm low.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I scouted out artillery positions of both the enemy and for my cannons at Cerro Gorda,(sp) Mexico. Advanced from my troops I hide under a fallen tree for the better part of a day with enemy soldiers milling about and even sitting on the same fallen tree. At nightfall, I was able to sneek away and rejoin my troops.




Are you a staff officer?If so I guess Robert E. Lee.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> less than 10 is my guess..your probably going back 165 yrs with a 15 yr old soldier living to 95 and say having a kid at 65..making a 100 yr old man today..I revise my guess to 2.





Resica said:


> This is fine for this thread sir. I have no idea how members the Sons of Confederate Veterans has, but seeing as we have had a few widows just die recently, I'll take a stab at it. I'll say there are 100. I think I'm low.



There are almost 28,000 SCV members nationwide. Of these there are 32 real sons who are members. 

This does not account for all only those who are members,  and since women arent in the SCV this doesnt include real daughters.  Most of these are from CSA veterans who were very young when the war ended, and who fathered a child/children when they were past 70 in the 1920s or later. Most of these real sons and daughters are in their 80s or older today.

The sesquentennial (150 yr anniversary) of the war coming up is creating renewed interest and membership is increasing in many areas.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Resica said:


> Are you a staff officer?If so I guess Robert E. Lee.



Good guess..RE Lee it is.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 20, 2010)

In a fit of rage, I charged at a superior with lowered bayonet while a Cadet at West Point. I stopped short of physical contact. The superintendent, RE Lee, wasn't too pleased but did not expel me.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 21, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> In a fit of rage, I charged at a superior with lowered bayonet while a Cadet at West Point. I stopped short of physical contact. The superintendent, RE Lee, wasn't too pleased but did not expel me.



You are Phil Sheridan.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 21, 2010)

I wrote this letter to my family back in Ga after a battle in Tennessee.  Who am I?

( not edited for mis-spelling)



    "You have heard of the Battle of Murfreesboro no doubt and would like to hear how I came out. I have been in places that I can't see for my life how I came out safe. I am tempted to say that a Yank can never kill me. I am Yankee-proof! I was in the fight three days with about fifteen of my company that was not captured. We had non killed. We had two horses killed. In the fight on Wednesday, I taken seven prisoners, five at one time. I saw them across a field and run my horse in about 200 yards of them and said, "Halt!" They did not. I fired my gun, the ball passing so near them they pulled off their hats.I then ran up near and taken them. My gun being empty, they thought I had another. Neither of them had any gun. They had thrown them away in the stampede. . . .

    "This battle is one of the severest I ever read of, but we whipped them badly. I slept on the field two nights, and there was then Yanks killed to our one. This is so, for I counted them myself. [The actual casualties for the entire battle were Union--1677 killed, 7543 wounded, and 3686 missing, Confederate -- 1294 killed, 7945 wounded, and 2500 mission.] . . ."


----------



## rongohio (Mar 21, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I wrote this letter to my family back in Ga after a battle in Tennessee.  Who am I?



You are John Johnson.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 21, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Phil Sheridan.



Little Phil it is.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 21, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are John Johnson.



Correct from " letters from Ga Soldiers in the Civil War"


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 21, 2010)

I was originally buried at Dungeness on Cumberland Island, Ga.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 21, 2010)

When I passed away, there had been a severe flood 2 days prior and the undertaker had all his caskets washed away. 2 men offered to search downstream and found a casket washed up on an island. I was pretty short but the found casket would only accommodate my frame without my shoes on. My shoe size was a reported 4.5


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 21, 2010)

You are R E Lee's father, Light-horse Harry.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 22, 2010)

Light Horse was buried originally @ Dungeness, correct.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 23, 2010)

I scouted fort locations on horseback with RE Lee prior to the Civil War and once had an arrow pin my hand temporarily to my saddle.
Later I had other physical calamities.


----------



## Resica (Mar 23, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I scouted fort locations on horseback with RE Lee prior to the Civil War and once had an arrow pin my hand temporarily to my saddle.
> Later I had other physical calamities.


Are you Lt. General John Bell Hood?


----------



## Milkman (Mar 23, 2010)

I grew up in the Deep South and graduated near the bottom of my class at West Point. I served in the Mexican War on the frontier, and became an army paymaster.

  When I resigned from the U.S. military in June 1861, I hoped for a similar administrative post in the Confederacy. 

Instead, due to my knowledge of field fortifications, I was given command of a brigade, and later was promoted to Major General.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 23, 2010)

Although I and my family  were Union sympathizers I enrolled in the 26th NC in March of 1862 to avoid being drafted by the Confederacy. 

After about 1 month I devised a scheme to get myself discharged. I rolled around in poison ivy and got running blisters all over my body, and also told the company doctor I had a hernia as well. 
I was promptly discharged and allowed to go home.
My family member who had enlisted with me had abosolutely no problem being discharged the same day I was. 

Who am I ? Who is my family member ?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Although I and my family  were Union sympathizers I enrolled in the 26th NC in March of 1862 to avoid being drafted by the Confederacy.
> 
> After about 1 month I devised a scheme to get myself discharged. I rolled around in poison ivy and got running blisters all over my body, and also told the company doctor I had a hernia as well.
> I was promptly discharged and allowed to go home.
> ...



You are William "Keith" Blalock, your family member is your wife, Sarah, and yours is no doubt the most unusual story I've heard in this war.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 23, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are William "Keith" Blalock, your family member is your wife, Sarah, and yours is no doubt the most unusual story I've heard in this war.




Correct on all answers.   The wife's other name was Malinda and she usually went by "Linda".  

I had read of this several years ago.  From what I have read there were about 400 or more cases of females who posed as males in order to enlist or be spies for both Armies in that war.

Here is a link to a book about these women.

http://www.amazon.com/Women-Civil-W...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269391658&sr=1-2


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 23, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> When I passed away, there had been a severe flood 2 days prior and the undertaker had all his caskets washed away. 2 men offered to search downstream and found a casket washed up on an island. I was pretty short but the found casket would only accommodate my frame without my shoes on. My shoe size was a reported 4.5



anyone have a guess on this question?


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 23, 2010)

Resica said:


> Are you Lt. General John Bell Hood?



Hood it is..too bad the arrow didn't keep him a Captain or Colonel.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> When I passed away, there had been a severe flood 2 days prior and the undertaker had all his caskets washed away. 2 men offered to search downstream and found a casket washed up on an island. I was pretty short but the found casket would only accommodate my frame without my shoes on. My shoe size was a reported 4.5





westcobbdog said:


> anyone have a guess on this question?



This one has me stumped we may need another clue ????


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2010)

with all the travelling around this man did you would assume his shoe size to be normal.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Hood it is..too bad the arrow didn't keep him a Captain or Colonel.




It possibly could have in the Union Army, but the Confederacy must have been desperate for commanders to keep giving him high commands with only one leg and one useful arm.   

Im sure yall have read how some historians think Hood's dependency on pain meds contributed to the useless sacrifices at the battles for Atlanta and Franklin. Make no mistake Hood was aggressive and took the offensive unlike his predecessor.  But the war would have ended the same and many more Southern boys would have lived if Joe Johnson had been left in charge IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> When I passed away, there had been a severe flood 2 days prior and the undertaker had all his caskets washed away. 2 men offered to search downstream and found a casket washed up on an island. I was pretty short but the found casket would only accommodate my frame without my shoes on. My shoe size was a reported 4.5





westcobbdog said:


> anyone have a guess on this question?





westcobbdog said:


> with all the travelling around this man did you would assume his shoe size to be normal.



Your spelling of travelling on the bonus clue gave it away.

You are General Robert E. Lee


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I grew up in the Deep South and graduated near the bottom of my class at West Point. I served in the Mexican War on the frontier, and became an army paymaster.
> 
> When I resigned from the U.S. military in June 1861, I hoped for a similar administrative post in the Confederacy.
> 
> Instead, due to my knowledge of field fortifications, I was given command of a brigade, and later was promoted to Major General.




No guesses on this one ???


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 24, 2010)

this bio sounds familiar. 

RE LEE is the correct answer above.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I grew up in the Deep South and graduated near the bottom of my class at West Point. I served in the Mexican War on the frontier, and became an army paymaster.
> 
> When I resigned from the U.S. military in June 1861, I hoped for a similar administrative post in the Confederacy.
> 
> Instead, due to my knowledge of field fortifications, I was given command of a brigade, and later was promoted to Major General.




For "Pete's" sake is nobody gonna guess on this one.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2010)

Based upon your last post I will guess James Longstreet.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 25, 2010)

I kept coming up with Longstreet too, in my research, but I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 25, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Based upon your last post I will guess James Longstreet.





rongohio said:


> I kept coming up with Longstreet too, in my research, but I couldn't believe it.




Longstreet it is !!!!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 25, 2010)

Just in case some reading this thread are interested here is a link to the SCV April 10,2010  Confederate Memorial Service at Stone Mountain.

http://confederateheritagemonth.com/heritage/2010/georgia/stone_mountain.php


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 25, 2010)

The night before Lee surrendered the Army of Northern Virginia to Grant I suggested to the General in a meeting that our troops not surrender but to simply scatter and disappear in the bushes to instead carry on a hit and run guerrilla fight. 

Lee explained the country had suffered enough and that to continue in this way would do more harm and bring destruction to those along the path of continued fighting whom otherwise would not feel any further ravages of war.

I that point I was humiliated for making such a suggestion and realized Gen'l Lee was on a different plane than everyone else.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> The night before Lee surrendered the Army of Northern Virginia to Grant I suggested to the General in a meeting that our troops not surrender but to simply scatter and disappear in the bushes to instead carry on a hit and run guerrilla fight.
> 
> Lee explained the country had suffered enough and that to continue in this way would do more harm and bring destruction to those along the path of continued fighting whom otherwise would not feel any further ravages of war.
> 
> I that point I was humiliated for making such a suggestion and realized Gen'l Lee was on a different plane than everyone else.



You are Brigadier General Edward Porter Alexander.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Just in case some reading this thread are interested here is a link to the SCV April 10,2010  Confederate Memorial Service at Stone Mountain.
> 
> http://confederateheritagemonth.com/heritage/2010/georgia/stone_mountain.php



Thanks Sir.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 25, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> The night before Lee surrendered the Army of Northern Virginia to Grant I suggested to the General in a meeting that our troops not surrender but to simply scatter and disappear in the bushes to instead carry on a hit and run guerrilla fight.
> 
> Lee explained the country had suffered enough and that to continue in this way would do more harm and bring destruction to those along the path of continued fighting whom otherwise would not feel any further ravages of war.
> 
> I that point I was humiliated for making such a suggestion and realized Gen'l Lee was on a different plane than everyone else.



There's an excellent account of this exchange, and of the momentous importance of Lee's decision, in the book April 1865: The Month that Saved America by Jay Winik.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 28, 2010)

I was born in Sweden in 1820 and was trained in old-world European war tactics at Karlberg Academy, the Swedish equivalent of West Point.  I emigrated to America in time to fight in the Mexican-American War.  When the Civil War started, I was appointed Lieutenant Colonel of an Illinois Infantry regiment.  My European discipline and drill tactics made me very unpopular with my men.  At the Battle of Shiloh I temporarily took command when the commanding officer was wounded.  Under a ferocious attack, I formed my men into squares.  This confused the rebels so much that they stopped in their tracks and we managed to hold our position for hours.  At Corinth I earned accolades from my commanding officer for my intelligence and analysis of the enemy's movements.  I became commanding Colonel of the regiment in April, 1863.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 28, 2010)

In case anyone reads this in time......... History international is showing a 2 hour episode of April 1865 at 8 PM eastern tonight.


----------



## rongohio (Mar 28, 2010)

Milkman said:


> In case anyone reads this in time......... History international is showing a 2 hour episode of April 1865 at 8 PM eastern tonight.



Not in time to wire the house for satellite.   Ah well, I'll get around to it someday.  If it's based on the book though it oughta be good.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 28, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Sweden in 1820 and was trained in old-world European war tactics at Karlberg Academy, the Swedish equivalent of West Point.  I emigrated to America in time to fight in the Mexican-American War.  When the Civil War started, I was appointed Lieutenant Colonel of an Illinois Infantry regiment.  My European discipline and drill tactics made me very unpopular with my men.  At the Battle of Shiloh I temporarily took command when the commanding officer was wounded.  Under a ferocious attack, I formed my men into squares.  This confused the rebels so much that they stopped in their tracks and we managed to hold our position for hours.  At Corinth I earned accolades from my commanding officer for my intelligence and analysis of the enemy's movements.  I became commanding Colonel of the regiment in April, 1863.



Are you F Oscar Malmborg?


----------



## rongohio (Mar 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you F Oscar Malmborg?



Yes, Sir!


----------



## Resica (Mar 31, 2010)

I was born in North Carolina and was a civil engineer prior to the war. I enlisted as a private and was soon elected captain. In April 1862 I was promoted to lt. colonel.  I took command of the brigade at Antietam. I fought with my regiment at Fredericksburg. The regiment left the brigade and the Army of Northern Virginia after Fredericksburg and joined another brigade. In Feb. 1863 I was promoted to colonel. After the Gettysburg Campaign my brigade returned to the Army of Northern Virginia.  I was distinguished for valor at Bristoe Station. In June 1864 I was temporarily promoted to brigadier general ,which was later confirmed. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2010)

heres another:

I was born in Ga., moved to NY and graduated from Yale. Later as Chief of the Nitre and Mining Dept I provided much needed materials for Confederate Ordinance.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in North Carolina and was a civil engineer prior to the war. I enlisted as a private and was soon elected captain. In April 1862 I was promoted to lt. colonel.  I took command of the brigade at Antietam. I fought with my regiment at Fredericksburg. The regiment left the brigade and the Army of Northern Virginia after Fredericksburg and joined another brigade. In Feb. 1863 I was promoted to colonel. After the Gettysburg Campaign my brigade returned to the Army of Northern Virginia.  I was distinguished for valor at Bristoe Station. In June 1864 I was temporarily promoted to brigadier general ,which was later confirmed. Who am I?



You are William MacRae


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> heres another:
> 
> I was born in Ga., moved to NY and graduated from Yale. Later as Chief of the Nitre and Mining Dept I provided much needed materials for Confederate Ordinance.



You are Brigadier General Isaac Munroe St. John.


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You are William MacRae



Yes I am!


----------



## Milkman (Apr 1, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> heres another:
> 
> I was born in Ga., moved to NY and graduated from Yale. Later as Chief of the Nitre and Mining Dept I provided much needed materials for Confederate Ordinance.




You are Isaac Munroe St. John


----------



## Milkman (Apr 1, 2010)

*Obituary of one of the last Confederates from 1951*

Obiturary of one of the last Confederates from 1951

Taps sounded Monday night, 31 December 1951, for Colonel Pleasant Riggs Crump. Just as the old year was breathing its last, so did Colonel Crump. Nearly 86 years had passed since the guns of war were stilled. The last of Alabama's gray-clad warriors who battled valiantly under the Stars and Bars in the War between the States had quietly gone to the last great Camping Grounds, joining many thousands of his gallant comrades in gray, in the Valhalla of heros where they will be together for all eternity. Colonel Crump died in Lincoln, Alabama, a town oddly enough bearing the same name of the Commander-in-Chief of the United Forces against whom he had fought.

Colonel Crump, 104 years old on 23 December, was an eye-witness to the surrender of General Robert E. Lee's forces to General U. S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse. Friends and neighbors of the old soldier and members of Talladega's Civitan Club helped him celebrate around a birthday cake decorated with 104 candles. He was made an honorary member of the Civitan Club.

Crump was born 23 December 1847 in Crawford's Cove, near Ashville, St. Clair County, Alabama. The year he was born, James K. Polk was President of the USA, and Indians were on the warpath in sections of the country.

Sometime during his second century, he received the Honorary Title of "Colonel" from President Harry Truman.

In 1863, just when the hopes of Confederate armies were waning, one of his young neighbors, who had been fighting in the 10th Alabama Regiment in the Virginia Campaign, came home on leave. Crump decided to enlist and took off at the age of 16 with his neighbor boy for Petersburg and joined the forces of Northern Virginia.

He fought through many of the Virginia battles and saw the end of the Confederacy at Appomattox .

Forty-eight years after, Colonel Crump recalled how he was just across the road from the McLean House that Sunday, and how, later, he took his little part in the awful drama of the Stacking of the Arms. He would become its last surviving soldier-witness from Alabama.

Ex-private Crump returned to St. Clair County, and when he was 22 he married Mary Hall of Lincoln. He settled on 38 acres of land given to him by his father-in-law. His farm was just over the St. Clair County line from Lincoln. He lived there, in the house he built, for 78 years until his death.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you Milkman, and may God rest them all, blue and gray.

I was born in Savannah, graduated from West Point, and served in the US Army.  At the outset of the War I resigned my US commission and received one in the CS Army as an artillery  Lt.  In this position I saw action at the first battle of Ft. McAllister.  I was promoted to Col to command a cavalry regiment in the Army of Tennessee.  I ended my service as a brigadier opposing Sherman's march through Georgia and the Carolinas.  After the War I returned to Savannah where I became the Chief of Police.  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Isaac Munroe St. John.



Gen. St John it is.


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Thank you Milkman, and may God rest them all, blue and gray.
> 
> I was born in Savannah, graduated from West Point, and served in the US Army.  At the outset of the War I resigned my US commission and received one in the CS Army as an artillery  Lt.  In this position I saw action at the first battle of Ft. McAllister.  I was promoted to Col to command a cavalry regiment in the Army of Tennessee.  I ended my service as a brigadier opposing Sherman's march through Georgia and the Carolinas.  After the War I returned to Savannah where I became the Chief of Police.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General Robert Houston Anderson .


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I am.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2010)

when I first took command some troops called me "king of spades" for the trenches I always ordered dug while a few newspapers lambasted me for being too soft and not aggressive enough.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 3, 2010)

You would be "Granny" Lee.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You would be "Granny" Lee.



you are correct sir.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2010)

I was the Officer who outranked everyone when Johnston was wounded at Seven Pines, therefore I briefly took command. My plan of action was not impressive enough for Davis (Who was present) and who on the spot told Lee he was changing commanders as soon as he could get back to his HQ and that Lee was his man. It soon became the Army of Northern Va.


----------



## Resica (Apr 3, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I was the Officer who outranked everyone when Johnston was wounded at Seven Pines, therefore I briefly took command. My plan of action was not impressive enough for Davis (Who was present) and who on the spot told Lee he was changing commanders as soon as he could get back to his HQ and that Lee was his man. It soon became the Army of Northern Va.


You are Major General Gustavus Woodson Smith.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major General Gustavus Woodson Smith.



Gus Smith it is.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 4, 2010)

Be sure to subscribe to this thread. I am hoping to post more clips and information from Calvin Johnson of the Ga Division , SCV as the month progresses.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=516786


----------



## rongohio (Apr 6, 2010)

I was born in Virginia in 1841.  I served as a private in an artillery company during the Peninsula campaign, and was promoted to First Lieutenant during the Seven Days.  I fought at Chancellorsville, then transferred to the defense of Fort Sumter and Battery Wagner.  I returned to Virginia where I was made a Captain of Pegram's artillery and fought in the Overland Campaign, the seige of Petersburg, and the retreat to Appomattox. While at Petersburg, I found two Union and Confederate bullets fused together (picture below).  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 6, 2010)

good one above..wish I knew it!

Heres another:

I was born in Bama. Graduated College in Ky. A lawyer in Tn. Solicitor in Bama. Elected to the Legislature. In 1860 i was an Editor. Entered Confederate Service as a Captain. Commanded under Sidney Johnston, then became Brigadier after Shiloh. Wounded at Perryville. Then fought under Cleburne at @ Chickamauga and felt slighted by his treatment as other brigade commanders were praised but not me. Resigned his commission in Oct 63' and returned to his family taking refuge in Tuscaloosa. later a member of the law faculty at Bama. Died in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 6, 2010)

I moved to Bartow County Ga as a young boy. I trained at Ga Military Academy then West Point, wher i resigned a few months short of graduation when Ga left the union so did i. Quickly became Lt Colonel of Cobbs Legion. Fought under Wade Hampton and Jeb Stuart. Sent to Augusta Ga in 64' after being promoted Brig Gen to rank in 63'. Then promoted temporary major gen under Hampton, I opposed the merchant of terror thru the Carolina's. I survived the war, died in NYC in 96' and am buried on my old plantation near Cartersville Ga.


----------



## rongohio (Apr 7, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> good one above..wish I knew it!
> 
> Heres another:
> 
> I was born in Bama. Graduated College in Ky. A lawyer in Tn. Solicitor in Bama. Elected to the Legislature. In 1860 i was an Editor. Entered Confederate Service as a Captain. Commanded under Sidney Johnston, then became Brigadier after Shiloh. Wounded at Perryville. Then fought under Cleburne at @ Chickamauga and felt slighted by his treatment as other brigade commanders were praised but not me. Resigned his commission in Oct 63' and returned to his family taking refuge in Tuscaloosa. later a member of the law faculty at Bama. Died in Tuscaloosa.



You are Sterling Alexander Martin Wood


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 7, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I moved to Bartow County Ga as a young boy. I trained at Ga Military Academy then West Point, wher i resigned a few months short of graduation when Ga left the union so did i. Quickly became Lt Colonel of Cobbs Legion. Fought under Wade Hampton and Jeb Stuart. Sent to Augusta Ga in 64' after being promoted Brig Gen to rank in 63'. Then promoted temporary major gen under Hampton, I opposed the merchant of terror thru the Carolina's. I survived the war, died in NYC in 96' and am buried on my old plantation near Cartersville Ga.



You are Pierce M. B. Young.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 7, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Sterling Alexander Martin Wood



Wood it is.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 7, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Pierce M. B. Young.



Gen Young it is..he is buried near his old plantation a few miles above nw cobb.


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Virginia in 1841.  I served as a private in an artillery company during the Peninsula campaign, and was promoted to First Lieutenant during the Seven Days.  I fought at Chancellorsville, then transferred to the defense of Fort Sumter and Battery Wagner.  I returned to Virginia where I was made a Captain of Pegram's artillery and fought in the Overland Campaign, the seige of Petersburg, and the retreat to Appomattox. While at Petersburg, I found two Union and Confederate bullets fused together (picture below).  Who am I?


Are you Berryman Price?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> Are you Berryman Price?



No, Sir, but among my many post-war accomplishments, I founded the "University School" in Petersburg, Va.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you William G McCabe?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 10, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you William G McCabe?



Yes, Sir, I sure am.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 10, 2010)

I was born in Ohio, orphaned at age 12, and worked on a farm to support myself and my  two younger siblings.  I educated myself and became a lawyer practicing in Ohio in 1859.  In 1860 I moved to Michigan.  At the outset of the War I joined the army as a private and was then commissioned a captain of a cavalry.  In October 1862 I was made Lt. Col. and in February 1861 Col.   I received special mention in Custer's report of the action at Gettysburg and was severely wounded at Boonesborough during the pursuit.  I fought with Sheridan in the Valley in 1864.  At the close of the war I was brevetted brigadier and major general of volunteers.

The rags to riches story is completed after the War when I became a timber magnate and extended my timbering interests to Florida and Alabama.  I became a Governor,  the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic, Secretary of War, and a Senator. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 10, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Ohio, orphaned at age 12, and worked on a farm to support myself and my  two younger siblings.  I educated myself and became a lawyer practicing in Ohio in 1859.  In 1860 I moved to Michigan.  At the outset of the War I joined the army as a private and was then commissioned a captain of a cavalry.  In October 1862 I was made Lt. Col. and in February 1861 Col.   I received special mention in Custer's report of the action at Gettysburg and was severely wounded at Boonesborough during the pursuit.  I fought with Sheridan in the Valley in 1864.  At the close of the war I was brevetted brigadier and major general of volunteers.
> 
> The rags to riches story is completed after the War when I became a timber magnate and extended my timbering interests to Florida and Alabama.  I became a Governor,  the Commander-in-Chief of the Grand Army of the Republic, Secretary of War, and a Senator. Who am I?



You are Russell A. Alger.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes sir, I am.


----------



## Resica (Apr 14, 2010)

As General Heth's troops approached from the west along the Chambersburg Pike and prior to them clashing with Gen. Buford's  dismounted cavalry brigades and Gen. Reynold's infantry,  I borrowed a carbine from a trooper, rested it on a fence rail and took a shot at a mounted officer  approaching in the distance. Although there may have been skirmishing already to the north, I take credit for the first shot fired(at least at a large group of soldiers)   on  July 1st 1863.  My shot was the first of approximately 1,000,000  shots fired in the next 3 days. Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> As General Heth's troops approached from the west along the Chambersburg Pike and prior to them clashing with Gen. Buford's  dismounted cavalry brigades and Gen. Reynold's infantry,  I borrowed a carbine from a trooper, rested it on a fence rail and took a shot at a mounted officer  approaching in the distance. Although there may have been skirmishing already to the north, I take credit for the first shot fired(at least at a large group of soldiers)   on  July 1st 1863.  My shot was the first of approximately 1,000,000  shots fired in the next 3 days. Who am I?




I think there have been others to claim this accomplishment, but your decription is the claim of Capt. Marcellus Jones of the 8th Illinois Cavalry. Below is a link to pics of the monument stating this claim. It was my observation when visiting Gettysburg that many Union groups put up monuments at the drop of a hat in the years following the war. I think there are about 1500 or so in place. 

http://www.gettysburg.stonesentinels.com/Other/Firstshot.php


----------



## Resica (Apr 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I think there have been others to claim this accomplishment, but your decription is the claim of Capt. Marcellus Jones of the 8th Illinois Cavalry. Below is a link to pics of the monument stating this claim. It was my observation when visiting Gettysburg that many Union groups put up monuments at the drop of a hat in the years following the war. I think there are about 1500 or so in place.
> 
> http://www.gettysburg.stonesentinels.com/Other/Firstshot.php


That's who I was speaking of.

       Too bad there aren't more Confederate monuments in a lot of these Battlefield Parks, lots of plaques but not too many monuments.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> That's who I was speaking of.
> 
> Too bad there aren't more Confederate monuments in a lot of these Battlefield Parks, lots of plaques but not too many monuments.



Those plaque type things with soooo much military detail were the work of the US Military.  Many southern monuments weren't put in place until the wars cenntenial events in the 1960s.  Truth is the southern economy was in ruins for several generations due to the effects of the war and loss of so many lives. Not much public or private money for frivolities like monuments.


----------



## Resica (Apr 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Those plaque type things with soooo much military detail were the work of the US Military.  Many southern monuments weren't put in place until the wars cenntenial events in the 1960s.  Truth is the southern economy was in ruins for several generations due to the effects of the war and loss of so many lives. Not much public or private money for frivolities like monuments.


It's a shame. How bout putting some up now?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's a shame. How bout putting some up now?



That would be a great project and one that I'd like to get involved with.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 16, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's a shame. How bout putting some up now?





rongohio said:


> That would be a great project and one that I'd like to get involved with.



Im not sure how big of a project it would be now. I think those battlefields run by the NPS would be a pain to get approved.

 Then the funding would be an obstacle as well.

Of the places I have visited Sharpsburg and Gettysburg appear to be the most uneven in percentage of monuments north VS south. Some southern states have more magnificent statues. The link shows a pic of the Ga marker. Kinda plain. This same statue is what was placed by Ga at some other fields also.  This one sits over at the edge of the Eisenhower property on the west side where Longstreets men were camped.  

Yall may be familiar with the inscription on the Ga monuments............ if you have read the sig line I have used for the last year or so.

http://www.gettysburg.stonesentinels.com/Confederate/GA.php


----------



## rongohio (Apr 17, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Im not sure how big of a project it would be now. I think those battlefields run by the NPS would be a pain to get approved.
> 
> Then the funding would be an obstacle as well.
> 
> ...



Yes, and it's a great inscription and sig line.   I was actually thinking in terms of the smaller, lesser known, non-NPS battlefields myself.  I don't have a heckuva lot of patience with gov't red tape.   But there are so many battlefields out there that have a shortage of markers on both sides and are in need of all kinds of preservation work.  Not much in Ohio though...


----------



## rongohio (Apr 18, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky in 1837 and grew to just under 8' tall.  In November 1861 I enlisted as a private for a one year term in the 5th Kentucky (CSA) Infantry.  When my term expired I joined a Virginia infantry regiment as First Lieutenant.  I was captured in an engagement in Kentucky and exchanged in 1863, at which time I joined a Kentucky cavalry company commanded by my older brother.  After the war I toured Europe with P.T. Barnum's circus, where I met my 8'1" wife.  I then returned to the U.S. and bought a farm in Seville, Ohio.  My wife, daughter and I are buried there today under a monument befitting our stature.  A historical marker in the town tells my story.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you John W Bates?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you John W Bates?



Close.  John W. was my father.  I also had several brothers who served.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2010)

I was born in Louisville, Ga. and left school at age 15 to read law, married at 16, and subsequently was admitted to the bar. 
I practiced law in Dooly County, but in 1850 returned to Louisville, where I developed a successful practice. After unsuccessful races for the General Assembly and Congress, I moved to Augusta, where I practiced law until the outbreak of the Civil War.
 In April 1861, I enlisted as a private in the Confederate Light Guards in the 3rd Georgia. Members of the unit soon elected me to serve as colonel. In June 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general and commanded a brigade at the battles of Second Manassas, Sharpsburg , Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville, Gettysburg, Wilderness, Spotsvylvania, and Cold Harbor, and Petersburg.
 In November 1864, I was promoted to major general and commanded a division under Gen. Hardee during the Carolinas Campaign. 

Who am I ?


----------



## rongohio (Apr 18, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in Louisville, Ga. and left school at age 15 to read law, married at 16, and subsequently was admitted to the bar.
> I practiced law in Dooly County, but in 1850 returned to Louisville, where I developed a successful practice. After unsuccessful races for the General Assembly and Congress, I moved to Augusta, where I practiced law until the outbreak of the Civil War.
> In April 1861, I enlisted as a private in the Confederate Light Guards in the 3rd Georgia. Members of the unit soon elected me to serve as colonel. In June 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general and commanded a brigade at the battles of Second Manassas, Sharpsburg , Fredericksburg, Chancellorsville, Gettysburg, Wilderness, Spotsvylvania, and Cold Harbor, and Petersburg.
> In November 1864, I was promoted to major general and commanded a division under Gen. Hardee during the Carolinas Campaign.
> ...



You are Ambrose R. Wright


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Close.  John W. was my father.  I also had several brothers who served.



Then you must be Martin Van Buren Bates.


----------



## rongohio (Apr 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Then you must be Martin Van Buren Bates.



I am indeed.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Ambrose R. Wright



You sir are correct !!!


----------



## rongohio (Apr 19, 2010)

Just saw this interesting article on the Civil War Talk forum about the opening shots at Gettysburg:

http://civilwartalk.com/Resource_Ce...ords-defense-in-depth-at-gettysburg-a280.html

I knew the name Marcellus Jones sounded familiar as I read it, then finally the lightbulb came on.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2010)

FYI........... History International channel will be airing a 2 hour show about Sherman's March tonight at 9 AM eastern.


----------



## Resica (Apr 20, 2010)

Milkman said:


> FYI........... History International channel will be airing a 2 hour show about Sherman's March tonight at 9 AM eastern.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Resica (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm watching it Marvin, thanks. Dolly Lunt Burge, the woman running the plantation in Covington I believe, married my GGGG Grandfather William Justice Parks in the year 1866,  I think. That would make her my step-GGGG Grandmother I guess.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 24, 2010)

I went from Captain to Major General to captive. I was quickly released as my mother was ill.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 25, 2010)

Made General and survived the war and was a judge in MS. I was about to try a case when 2 henchmen murdered me in cold blood.


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Made General and survived the war and was a judge in MS. I was about to try a case when 2 henchmen murdered me in cold blood.


Are you William Feimster Tucker?


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I went from Captain to Major General to captive. I was quickly released as my mother was ill.


Which side?


----------



## Resica (Apr 26, 2010)

I was born in Pa. and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. At the beginning of the war I became a colonel of a Pa. regiment. I fought in the battles of Yorktown, Williamsburg, Seven Pines, Savage's Station, and Malvern Hill. I led a charge in the pivotal Second Battle of Bull Run, receiving a painful wound that shattered my leg. While recovering, I was appointed brigadier general of volunteers, September 29, 1862. I commanded a division at Gettysburg. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Are you William Feimster Tucker?



Gen Tucker it is.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Which side?



good guys/ gray of course!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I went from Captain to Major General to captive. I was quickly released as my mother was ill.



Are you G W Custis Lee?


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Pa. and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. At the beginning of the war I became a colonel of a Pa. regiment. I fought in the battles of Yorktown, Williamsburg, Seven Pines, Savage's Station, and Malvern Hill. I led a charge in the pivotal Second Battle of Bull Run, receiving a painful wound that shattered my leg. While recovering, I was appointed brigadier general of volunteers, September 29, 1862. I commanded a division at Gettysburg. Who am I?



I believe you are Alexander Hays who, on the third day at Gettysburg after after the charge was broken,dragged a captured Confederate flag in the dirt behind his horse.  He fell to a Confederate rifleman at the Wilderness on the same day one of my 2g-uncles was wounded.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2010)

I was the first Texan appointed to West Point.  At the outbreak of the War I resigned my commission and was commissioned a first lieutenant in the cavalry.   I served with Bragg in Florida then on GW Smith's staff.  In February 1862, I was commissioned colonel and recruited a regiment from Texas.   I served in the West and GW Smith made me a Brigadier about a month before I was killed at Jenkins Ferry, but Congress never confirmed the promotion.  I did get a County in Texas named for me, but they spelled it wrong.  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you G W Custis Lee?



yep, RE's oldest son.


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you are Alexander Hays who, on the third day at Gettysburg after after the charge was broken,dragged a captured Confederate flag in the dirt behind his horse.  He fell to a Confederate rifleman at the Wilderness on the same day one of my 2g-uncles was wounded.


That's me.


----------



## Resica (Apr 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was the first Texan appointed to West Point.  At the outbreak of the War I resigned my commission and was commissioned a first lieutenant in the cavalry.   I served with Bragg in Florida then on GW Smith's staff.  In February 1862, I was commissioned colonel and recruited a regiment from Texas.   I served in the West and GW Smith made me a Brigadier about a month before I was killed at Jenkins Ferry, but Congress never confirmed the promotion.  I did get a County in Texas named for me, but they spelled it wrong.  Who am I?



You are Brigadier General Horace Randal.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 28, 2010)

You got me again.


----------



## rongohio (May 1, 2010)

I commanded an Alabama infantry regiment.  I was wounded at Shiloh and Atlanta.  At Bentonville I took command of a division even though I was only a colonel.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (May 1, 2010)

You are John G. Coltart .


----------



## rongohio (May 1, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are John G. Coltart .



Yessir!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 6, 2010)

Many said I was General Lee's best General.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 6, 2010)

That could be a lot of folks, but I will guess S Dodson Ramseur of North Carolina, killed at Cedar Creek in 64.


----------



## Milkman (May 6, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Many said I was General Lee's best General.



I say John B. Gordon

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4866050&postcount=59


----------



## Resica (May 6, 2010)

I'll say "Stonewall" Jackson.


----------



## rongohio (May 6, 2010)

OK, that leaves me with Jeb Stuart (not that I'm complaining).


----------



## Milkman (May 6, 2010)

It may be ole Pete


----------



## rongohio (May 6, 2010)

Safe to say it wasn't George Pickett.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 6, 2010)

sorry fellas i should have said late war to narrow it down. Gen John Gordon of Ga is who I was thinking of. My Grandfathers Mom was named Mary Gordon Goss..she was Gen'l Gordons direct relative.


----------



## Resica (May 7, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> sorry fellas i should have said late war to narrow it down. Gen John Gordon of Ga is who I was thinking of. My Grandfathers Mom was named Mary Gordon Goss..she was Gen'l Gordons direct relative.



Which means you are John Gordon's direct descendant. The highest I can go is captain.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 7, 2010)

Well Milkman wins the prize, but with our scatter gun approach we got 'er done.

I feel your pain Resica, captain here too, a couple of them, along with some sergeants and a lot of private soldiers.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 8, 2010)

I was born in Tennessee and moved to Kentucky when I was nine. At sixteen I moved to Mississippi and at eighteen to Pennsylvania for medical school then back to Kentucky for law school before being admitted to the bar in Mississippi when I was 21.  I joined the state militia and went off to fight the Mexicans where by the age of 26 I had made Lt. Col.  During the Rush I did a little gold prospecting then was appointed US Marshal for the Washington Territory from which I was selected to represent the Territory in Congress.  After two years I returned South, moving to Florida, where I was appointed captain in the Militia. I served as a delegate to the Provisional Confederate Congress before being commissioned of a Florida infantry regiment in April 1861.  I was promoted to brigadier in Feb 1862 and major general in February 1864 .  At Jonesboro I was severely wounded in the jaw, relieved of command and sent home to recouperate.  Against my doctor's orders I returned to my men during the Carolina's Campaign and served through the surrender.
After the War I had difficulty working due to the jaw wound and died, a man of strained circumstances, in Tennessee at age 50.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (May 8, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Tennessee and moved to Kentucky when I was nine. At sixteen I moved to Mississippi and at eighteen to Pennsylvania for medical school then back to Kentucky for law school before being admitted to the bar in Mississippi when I was 21.  I joined the state militia and went off to fight the Mexicans where by the age of 26 I had made Lt. Col.  During the Rush I did a little gold prospecting then was appointed US Marshal for the Washington Territory from which I was selected to represent the Territory in Congress.  After two years I returned South, moving to Florida, where I was appointed captain in the Militia. I served as a delegate to the Provisional Confederate Congress before being commissioned of a Florida infantry regiment in April 1861.  I was promoted to brigadier in Feb 1862 and major general in February 1864 .  At Jonesboro I was severely wounded in the jaw, relieved of command and sent home to recouperate.  Against my doctor's orders I returned to my men during the Carolina's Campaign and served through the surrender.
> After the War I had difficulty working due to the jaw wound and died, a man of strained circumstances, in Tennessee at age 50.  Who am I?



You are Major General James Patton Anderson.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Which means you are John Gordon's direct descendant. The highest I can go is captain.



I can also claim the mediocre at best Gen'l Drayton!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major General James Patton Anderson.



J Patton Anderson I am.


----------



## rongohio (May 9, 2010)

I was a veteran of the Mexican War and the Native American wars before I settled in California in the late 1850s.  When the Civil War broke out I raised a California volunteer infantry regiment.  In the Spring of 1862 I was asked to lead my regiment east to drive Confederate forces out of New Mexico.  I embarked my troops along the Gila Trail through Arizona, a feat that I was advised would be impossible due to lack of drinking water.  However by breaking my column into smaller units and maintaining adequate separation between them, I was able to accomplish it.  Later General Halleck would call it "one of the most creditable marches on record."  About 80 miles into Arizona, at Grinnell's Ranch, our scouts skirmished with Texas Confederates in what would turn out to be the westernmost action of the Civil War.  Along the route I was promoted to Brigadier General of Volunteers.  By the time we got to New Mexico the Confederates had already been driven out.  I spent the rest of the war fighting Native Americans.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (May 9, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was a veteran of the Mexican War and the Native American wars before I settled in California in the late 1850s.  When the Civil War broke out I raised a California volunteer infantry regiment.  In the Spring of 1862 I was asked to lead my regiment east to drive Confederate forces out of New Mexico.  I embarked my troops along the Gila Trail through Arizona, a feat that I was advised would be impossible due to lack of drinking water.  However by breaking my column into smaller units and maintaining adequate separation between them, I was able to accomplish it.  Later General Halleck would call it "one of the most creditable marches on record."  About 80 miles into Arizona, at Grinnell's Ranch, our scouts skirmished with Texas Confederates in what would turn out to be the westernmost action of the Civil War.  Along the route I was promoted to Brigadier General of Volunteers.  By the time we got to New Mexico the Confederates had already been driven out.  I spent the rest of the war fighting Native Americans.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General James Henry Carleton .


----------



## rongohio (May 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General James Henry Carleton .



Indeed I am


----------



## JustUs4All (May 11, 2010)

I was known as Spoons.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (May 11, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was known as Spoons.  Who am I?



You are Beast Butler!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 11, 2010)

That's me,  Hero of the Bermuda Hundred.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 11, 2010)

Born in New York, I joined the Federal army as a private soldier in 1861.  By June I was a captain; by the next March a major, by that August a Lt. Col. and by December of 83 a colonel.  I was mustered out with my regiment after Chancellorsville as our enlistments had expired, but I reenlisted many of the men into a new  cavalry regiment.  I took my regiment to Louisiana and joined the Red River Campaign.  In 1865 I was brevetted Major General, one of four men to rise to this rank from private during the war.  Who am I​?


----------



## Resica (May 12, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Born in New York, I joined the Federal army as a private soldier in 1861.  By June I was a captain; by the next March a major, by that August a Lt. Col. and by December of 83 a colonel.  I was mustered out with my regiment after Chancellorsville as our enlistments had expired, but I reenlisted many of the men into a new  cavalry regiment.  I took my regiment to Louisiana and joined the Red River Campaign.  In 1865 I was brevetted Major General, one of four men to rise to this rank from private during the war.  Who am I​?



Still thinking.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 12, 2010)

I started with the infantry, but with my promotion to Colonel I was a cavalryman.  I saw action from the Peninsula through Chancellorsville before heading west.


----------



## Resica (May 12, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Born in New York, I joined the Federal army as a private soldier in 1861.  By June I was a captain; by the next March a major, by that August a Lt. Col. and by December of 83 a colonel.  I was mustered out with my regiment after Chancellorsville as our enlistments had expired, but I reenlisted many of the men into a new  cavalry regiment.  I took my regiment to Louisiana and joined the Red River Campaign.  In 1865 I was brevetted Major General, one of four men to rise to this rank from private during the war.  Who am I​?



You are Brevet Major General Morgan Henry Chrysler.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 12, 2010)

I am.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 12, 2010)

I was born in New York, but moved to Chicago after my father died and my mother remarried.   I became a lawyer there and joined a Militia unit as a second lieutenant.  At the outset of the War I raised and was appointed colonel of an infantry regiment that included my Militia unit.  My first test came when my command, consisting of about 3.500 men,  was attacked by a Confederate army of better than 12,000.  I held out for about a week before being forced to surrender to overwhelming odds.  Another contribution was in the Valley in July of 64.  I was ordered to delay Early's Confederates for as long as possible and then to conduct a fighting retreat as slowly as possible to delay them further.  I was told to expect no support whatsoever.  I had at my disposal two infantry regiments, 1000 dismounted cavalry and five artillery pieces.  I was opposed by six infantry divisions, five brigades of cavalry and three battalions of artillery.   I delayed the Confederate advance for a day and then successfully conducted a fighting retreat for ten miles delaying them further.  Three weeks later I was killed near Winchester.  Typically for me I was in an advanced position, completely outnumbered and surrounded on three sides.  I told my men to lay me down and save the flag.  Who am I​?


----------



## rongohio (May 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in New York, but moved to Chicago after my father died and my mother remarried.   I became a lawyer there and joined a Militia unit as a second lieutenant.  At the outset of the War I raised and was appointed colonel of an infantry regiment that included my Militia unit.  My first test came when my command, consisting of about 3.500 men,  was attacked by a Confederate army of better than 12,000.  I held out for about a week before being forced to surrender to overwhelming odds.  Another contribution was in the Valley in July of 64.  I was ordered to delay Early's Confederates for as long as possible and then to conduct a fighting retreat as slowly as possible to delay them further.  I was told to expect no support whatsoever.  I had at my disposal two infantry regiments, 1000 dismounted cavalry and five artillery pieces.  I was opposed by six infantry divisions, five brigades of cavalry and three battalions of artillery.   I delayed the Confederate advance for a day and then successfully conducted a fighting retreat for ten miles delaying them further.  Three weeks later I was killed near Winchester.  Typically for me I was in an advanced position, completely outnumbered and surrounded on three sides.  I told my men to lay me down and save the flag.  Who am I​?



You are James A. Mulligan.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 13, 2010)

I am, and a brave fellow, but I could have used a mulligan at Second Kearnstown.


----------



## rongohio (May 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I am, and a brave fellow, but I could have used a mulligan at Second Kearnstown.



Part of what's so great about this thread.  I never would have known about General Mulligan otherwise.  Definitely a heroic man.

Hey, have we hit 500 yet?


----------



## JustUs4All (May 14, 2010)

We are presently at 487 not counting a few repeats.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 16, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky, graduated from the Point, and fought in Mexico. I was one of four officers selected to escort Lincoln to Washington for the first time.  I had one great success along the Mississippi then was transferred to the east.  Among other things, I said to my new command, “Let us study the probable lines of retreat of our opponents, and leave our own to take care of themselves.”

My actions against the civilian population angered Bobby Lee who said that I must be punished.  When he set out to do just that, I soon learned to look to my own line of retreat, and fortunately found it before my force was destroyed. Who am I​?


----------



## rongohio (May 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Kentucky, graduated from the Point, and fought in Mexico. I was one of four officers selected to escort Lincoln to Washington for the first time.  I had one great success along the Mississippi then was transferred to the east.  Among other things, I said to my new command, “Let us study the probable lines of retreat of our opponents, and leave our own to take care of themselves.”
> 
> My actions against the civilian population angered Bobby Lee who said that I must be punished.  When he set out to do just that, I soon learned to look to my own line of retreat, and fortunately found it before my force was destroyed. Who am Iâ€‹?



You are John Pope, and your headquarters are where your hindquarters ought to be.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 16, 2010)

That's me.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 17, 2010)

I was born into a family of immense wealth in New York and attended both Harvard and Yale.  In April, 1861, I was commissioned a major-general but the appointment was subsequently revoked.  I served as volunteer aide to General Irvin Mc-Dowell at the first battle of Bull Run and then was made brigadier-general of volunteers.  I guarded the city of Washington for a time then participated in the battles of Fredericksburg and Gettysburg.  While attempting to rally my command at the Wilderness I was fatally struck in the head by a bullet.  I was brevetted major-general of volunteers effective May 6, 1864, the day of my wounding.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (May 17, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born into a family of immense wealth in New York and attended both Harvard and Yale.  In April, 1861, I was commissioned a major-general but the appointment was subsequently revoked.  I served as volunteer aide to General Irvin Mc-Dowell at the first battle of Bull Run and then was made brigadier-general of volunteers.  I guarded the city of Washington for a time then participated in the battles of Fredericksburg and Gettysburg.  While attempting to rally my command at the Wilderness I was fatally struck in the head by a bullet.  I was brevetted major-general of volunteers effective May 6, 1864, the day of my wounding.  Who am I?


You are Brevet Major General James S. Wadsworth.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 18, 2010)

Right you are.  
At the outbreak of he war Wadsworth was over 50, very wealthy, and politically connected with no military experience whatsoever. He did not have to go to war, but saw it as his duty to do so as he had seen his duty previously to use part of his wealth in philanthropic works.  He volunteered his services in whatever capacity they might be useful.  The Governor of NY appointed him and another to the rank of major general, but New York was entitled to but one and Wadsworth's appointment was rescinded.  He did not take affront, and when communication was cut off with Washington, on his own volition, he chartered a ship and loaded it with military provisions and sailed to Annapolis to supply the force that had been called in to defend the Capitol.   

He joined McDowell's staff as a volunteer and due the the abilities he showed in that position he was appointed brigadier in August 1861.   From March to Setpember 1862 he commanded the Military District of Washington.  His greatest contribution during the war was his defense of the Union right flank at Culp's Hill at Gettysburg.  His division had suffered severely on the first day before retreating through the town to the heights.  By the end of the battle the division had  suffered over 50% casualties.  When the Army of the Potomac was reorganized in early 64, Wadsworth got another division command which speaks well since many Federal officers were left without assignment or were offered minor roles elsewhere.  He became the oldest division commander in Grant's army.  His fatal wounding at the Wilderness happened at the same time the third horse of the day was killed beneath him.  On that day his promotion to Major General came through, but it was withdrawn and he received instead a posthumous brevet promotion to major general.  

It would be difficult to find a man, on either side, who fought gallantly for his convictions especially considering that he could have easily avoided the conflict.  With no previous military experience he performed better than most, and took no pay for his service.


----------



## Resica (May 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Right you are.
> At the outbreak of he war Wadsworth was over 50, very wealthy, and politically connected with no military experience whatsoever. He did not have to go to war, but saw it as his duty to do so as he had seen his duty previously to use part of his wealth in philanthropic works.  He volunteered his services in whatever capacity they might be useful.  The Governor of NY appointed him and another to the rank of major general, but New York was entitled to but one and Wadsworth's appointment was rescinded.  He did not take affront, and when communication was cut off with Washington, on his own volition, he chartered a ship and loaded it with military provisions and sailed to Annapolis to supply the force that had been called in to defend the Capitol.
> 
> He joined McDowell's staff as a volunteer and due the the abilities he showed in that position he was appointed brigadier in August 1861.   From March to Setpember 1862 he commanded the Military District of Washington.  His greatest contribution during the war was his defense of the Union right flank at Culp's Hill at Gettysburg.  His division had suffered severely on the first day before retreating through the town to the heights.  By the end of the battle the division had  suffered over 50% casualties.  When the Army of the Potomac was reorganized in early 64, Wadsworth got another division command which speaks well since many Federal officers were left without assignment or were offered minor roles elsewhere.  He became the oldest division commander in Grant's army.  His fatal wounding at the Wilderness happened at the same time the third horse of the day was killed beneath him.  On that day his promotion to Major General came through, but it was withdrawn and he received instead a posthumous brevet promotion to major general.
> ...


Good info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 18, 2010)

wish we would of had Wadsworth in Gray!


----------



## westcobbdog (May 18, 2010)

we at first fought for the South but switched over and eventually rode as Scouts for Gen Stoneman and became part of his raiders, laying waste to our native area of NC.


----------



## Resica (May 20, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> we at first fought for the South but switched over and eventually rode as Scouts for Gen Stoneman and became part of his raiders, laying waste to our native area of NC.


Thinking.


----------



## Resica (May 20, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> we at first fought for the South but switched over and eventually rode as Scouts for Gen Stoneman and became part of his raiders, laying waste to our native area of NC.



Are you the Cherokees?


----------



## westcobbdog (May 20, 2010)

Resica thats a good guess for a rather vague clue..they were actually husband and wife.


----------



## rongohio (May 21, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Resica thats a good guess for a rather vague clue..they were actually husband and wife.



You are William "Keith" Blalock and Sarah "Malinda" Blalock.


----------



## rongohio (May 21, 2010)

I was born in Wisconsin in 1841 and graduated West Point in 1861.  I was a First Lieutenant in charge of an artillery battery at the battle of Gettysburg.  On July 3rd, during the Confederate bombardment that preceded Pickett's charge, I was wounded by a shell fragment that went straight through my shoulder.  Shortly after that another shell fragment tore into my abdomen and groin, exposing my intestines and leaving me unable to call out orders.  Even though I was ordered to the rear, I stayed with my battery, holding my intestines in place with my hand and issuing orders through my First Sergeant.  I survived the bombardment but was killed during the infantry assault by a bullet to the head.  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (May 21, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are William "Keith" Blalock and Sarah "Malinda" Blalock.



Thats correct. Saw a book about them at the library..crazy story!


----------



## Resica (May 21, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Wisconsin in 1841 and graduated West Point in 1861.  I was a First Lieutenant in charge of an artillery battery at the battle of Gettysburg.  On July 3rd, during the Confederate bombardment that preceded Pickett's charge, I was wounded by a shell fragment that went straight through my shoulder.  Shortly after that another shell fragment tore into my abdomen and groin, exposing my intestines and leaving me unable to call out orders.  Even though I was ordered to the rear, I stayed with my battery, holding my intestines in place with my hand and issuing orders through my First Sergeant.  I survived the bombardment but was killed during the infantry assault by a bullet to the head.  Who am I?


You are Lieutenant Alonzo Hersford Cushing . It was just announced yesterday May 20th, 2010 that Lieutenant Cushing will receive the Medal of Honor, 147 years after the fact.


----------



## Resica (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Milkman (May 21, 2010)

Gary,
When I stood there where you took those photos, and looked way across there to the woods on the other side. I just could not make myself believe that 13,000 men willingly walked across there into that cannonade.  

The fact that the Southern soldiers were so closely knit, both in their companies, and back home must have made them fear shame more than death.


----------



## rongohio (May 22, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Lieutenant Alonzo Hersford Cushing . It was just announced yesterday May 20th, 2010 that Lieutenant Cushing will receive the Medal of Honor, 147 years after the fact.



Yes indeed, and better late than never.  Nice pics, too.


----------



## Resica (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Gary,
> When I stood there where you took those photos, and looked way across there to the woods on the other side. I just could not make myself believe that 13,000 men willingly walked across there into that cannonade.
> 
> The fact that the Southern soldiers were so closely knit, both in their companies, and back home must have made them fear shame more than death.


   Marvin,
     I too have wondered how difficult it must have been , not just making the walk, but thinking you're probably going to die and still doing it. The thoughts of all those boys moments before they stepped off and the boys on the other side too. Very sad.



rongohio said:


> Yes indeed, and better late than never.  Nice pics, too.



Thanks Ron!!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 22, 2010)

The Confederate advance on the 3rd against Cemetery Ridge was tough, no doubt.  The carnage there was terrible, but at least it was once and done affair.  To my mind it pales in comparison to the Federal assault on Marye's Heights at Fredericksburg.  Sixteen mostly brigade size charges were made upon a practically impregnable infantry position with artillery placed on the hill above and behind.  I can not imagine the force that impelled the sixth charge, much less the sixteenth.

I feel that I am rightfully proud of my heritage and of my ancestors who fought for the South, but there was plenty of heroism on both sides.   In the end they were all Americans.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 22, 2010)

I agree with Mayre's Heights as being maybe more deadly or lethal. A smaller but quite intense struggle over my way in Marietta Ga was where I think 10k Federals charged against the Rebel line at Cheatham Hill. Sam Watkins gave a chilling account in "Co. Aytch" Eventually the two opposing forces were dug in just yards apart for a few days, where exposing a finger meant it was shot off.


----------



## Resica (May 23, 2010)

We can't leave out the Federal advance at Cold Harbor, Confederates at Gaines' Mill, Malvern Hill and on and on.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 23, 2010)

I don't want to leave out any of them, but sixteen charges without armor against what amounted to a fortress wins out for me in the how did they bring themselves to do that category.


----------



## Resica (May 23, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I don't want to leave out any of them, but sixteen charges without armor against what amounted to a fortress wins out for me in the how did they bring themselves to do that category.


I hear that. A few tanks would have turned the tide.


----------



## Milkman (May 23, 2010)

I believe it was due to the majority of the men knowing each other back home.  Honor was a REAL thing back then, not like today. 

If they turned tail and ran or refused, it was like putting it in the hometown newspaper.  Honor and duty is what made the men Union and Confederate do those things that we cant understand IMO.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 24, 2010)

I believe you are right.  In that time everyone knew everyone else in the County and most companies were recruited by county.  You were fighting with people who not only knew you but knew your Momma'n'them.  Add in the fact that in that day the words honor, integrity, and commitment were not just words.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 26, 2010)

I commanded the defenders at Ft Pillow and declared I could defend Pillow vs any force for 48hrs. A confederate sharpshooter picked me off 4 hrs into the battle.

I arrived on the same battlefield at 10am with 1500 men, took charge of the assault and had 4 horses shot out from under me in 5 hrs.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 26, 2010)

You are Lionel F Booth and N B Forrest.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 26, 2010)

those are correct sir.


----------



## rongohio (May 28, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you are right.  In that time everyone knew everyone else in the County and most companies were recruited by county.  You were fighting with people who not only knew you but knew your Momma'n'them.  Add in the fact that in that day the words honor, integrity, and commitment were not just words.



Just got back from vacation and saw this conversation.  I agree that a lot of it had to do with honor among their brothers in arms.  After all the shared victories (or defeats as the case may be), they couldn't turn their backs on the men they had fought along side of.  I will say that one thing the Confederate soldiers had in their favor going into Pickett's charge was knowing that the orders for the attack had come down from Marse Robert.  I think if I had been in the ranks, that would have given me a degree of comfort, and maybe even a little hope, as I looked out over that open field.  (As one soldier put it, “I would have charged H--- itself for that old man.")  The Union soldiers charging Marye's Heights had to have felt like their lives were being wasted by inept command.  But still that didn't stop them from doing their duty and supporting their brothers.

Anyway, it's another Memorial Day weekend, and time again to honor them all, North and South (and West too), veterans of all our wars, who fought for what they believed in and made this country what it is today.


----------



## Milkman (May 28, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Anyway, it's another Memorial Day weekend, and time again to honor them all, North and South (and West too), veterans of all our wars, who fought for what they believed in and made this country what it is today.



Indeed


----------



## westcobbdog (May 29, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Indeed



I am gonna pay respects at the Confederate Cemetery and the National Cemetery in Marietta. 


Heres another question:

We were 2 of 4 or more men who made rank Maj General who recruited men from our motherland. Eventually up tp 200,000 came and fought.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 31, 2010)

Another cryptic clue.  I don't know the answer, but the motherland could be Ireland.  I always thought that most of the Irish soldiers were recruited from the cities of the North and South.  In the North some were recruited almost directly off the boats on which they immigrated.  

I will need another clue.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 31, 2010)

The 200,000 men she provided the North over the course of the war were nearly half the said high water Confederate troop strength of 426,000 or so. Around 80 yrs later, we blitzed and slaughtered millions.


----------



## JustUs4All (May 31, 2010)

Would Frans Sigel be one and Alexander Schimmelfennig the other?  Or Carl Schurz maybe?


----------



## westcobbdog (May 31, 2010)

Yes those are them..I think Schimmelfenning recruited like 31,000 German men on his own. Heinzeleman is another German who was a master recruiter and Major General. Don't know near as much about the Generals in blue as in gray.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 1, 2010)

I was born in Ga. I became a banker, planter, and captain in the Georgia militia. With the outbreak of the Civil War, I became a colonel in the 2nd Georgia Infantry. In March 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general  

I served in a number of battles, including Sharpsburg, Fredericksburg, and Gettysburg, I died on July 10, 1863 in Martinsburg, W.V. from injuries at Gettysburg


----------



## Resica (Jun 1, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I was born in Ga. I became a banker, planter, and captain in the Georgia militia. With the outbreak of the Civil War, I became a colonel in the 2nd Georgia Infantry. In March 1862, I was promoted to brigadier general
> 
> I served in a number of battles, including Sharpsburg, Fredericksburg, and Gettysburg, I died on July 10, 1863 in Martinsburg, W.V. from injuries at Gettysburg



You are Brigadier General  Paul Jones Semmes.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 2, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General  Paul Jones Semmes.



Correct !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2010)

I was born in Covington Ga and eventually returned to Covington, after I was released from Ft Warren after my capture at Saylers Creek. I was a lawyer and politician,too.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 2, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I was born in Covington Ga and eventually returned to Covington, after I was released from Ft Warren after my capture at Saylers Creek. I was a lawyer and politician,too.




James Phillip Simms was born in Covington, Georgia, on January 16, 1837. Simms' early life and career are not well documented. By 1862, he had joined the Confederate service, and was commisioned colonel of the 53d Georgia regiment, on October 8, 1862. He fought at Fredericksburg, and captured the United States flag at Salem Church. After service at Gettysburg and Chattanooga, he was wounded at Knoxville's Fort Sanders. Later serving in the Shenandoah Valley Campaign of 1864, he was promoted to brigadier general to rank from November of 1864. Simms fought through the Petersburg siege, and was present at the Battle of Sayler's Creek. Held prisoner at Fort Warren, Boston Harbor, until July of 1865, he returned to Covington, Georgia and served in the state legislature in 1865 and 1866. He practiced law for a few years, then returned to politics in 1877. Simms died in Covington, on May 30, 1887.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep her going guys, I will be away for three weeks with my grandson on tour in the West.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> James Phillip Simms was born in Covington, Georgia, on January 16, 1837. Simms' early life and career are not well documented. By 1862, he had joined the Confederate service, and was commisioned colonel of the 53d Georgia regiment, on October 8, 1862. He fought at Fredericksburg, and captured the United States flag at Salem Church. After service at Gettysburg and Chattanooga, he was wounded at Knoxville's Fort Sanders. Later serving in the Shenandoah Valley Campaign of 1864, he was promoted to brigadier general to rank from November of 1864. Simms fought through the Petersburg siege, and was present at the Battle of Sayler's Creek. Held prisoner at Fort Warren, Boston Harbor, until July of 1865, he returned to Covington, Georgia and served in the state legislature in 1865 and 1866. He practiced law for a few years, then returned to politics in 1877. Simms died in Covington, on May 30, 1887.



General Simms it is Milkman..I only had a few moments to post up a clue or I would have given this General the respect he deserves!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Keep her going guys, I will be away for three weeks with my grandson on tour in the West.



Have fun JustUs..where are you headed? Also, be sure to post up some pictures!


----------



## Milkman (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok,to celebrate 500 posts......... a little humor to break the monotony 


After leaving Atlanta Sherman's troops went east out of Decatur near Stone Mountain.  When passing in the vicinity they noticed a Reb soldier up on the mountain taunting them to come up and get him.

So General Sherman sends his best , and meanest Yank up there to kill or capture that Reb. Within minutes the Yankee soldier is thrown of the mountain and lies dead at Sherman's feet.
Not to be embarrased again, Sherman sends 10 of his best men up there to get the Reb.  Within minutes all 10 meet the same fate as the first Yank.

The perplexed General then sends an entire company up Stone Mountain to get that Reb soldier.  After much noise and disturbance from on top of the  mountain, the one and only severely wounded survivor from that company limps back to report to General Sherman.............. 

GENERAL SHERMAN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ITS A TRAP !!!!   Theres 2 Rebs up there !!!!
















My apologies to any Yank fans reading this and to Lewis Grizzard who used to tell this one better than I can.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 3, 2010)

rip Lewis!


----------



## Resica (Jun 3, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Ok,to celebrate 500 posts......... a little humor to break the monotony
> 
> 
> After leaving Atlanta Sherman's troops went east out of Decatur near Stone Mountain.  When passing in the vicinity they noticed a Reb soldier up on the mountain taunting them to come up and get him.
> ...


I'm a Phillies fan!!!
   Funny diddy Marvin.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 4, 2010)

Born in Mo., moved to TX as an infant. Was attending University of Va. in 61' and returned to TX to recruit a co of men. Elected Captain. Fought at Shiloh, Perryville, was wounded at Mufreesboro, wounded at Vicksburg with Joe Johnston, wounded again at Chickamauga, was in Gen Ectors brigade at Kennesaw Mt where he was wounded two more times but continued to command and made brig. Gen to suceed Ector after he was disabled. Attacking the Federal forts at Allatoona Ga, his foot was nearly shot off and he was captured. Released from Johnsons Island, OH, July 65'. Became a prominent Lawyer and Real Estate speculator in TX.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 4, 2010)

Milkman said:


> My apologies to any Yank fans reading this



Definitely not a Yanks fan, but have to admit not much of an Indians fan these days either.


----------



## Resica (Jun 6, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Born in Mo., moved to TX as an infant. Was attending University of Va. in 61' and returned to TX to recruit a co of men. Elected Captain. Fought at Shiloh, Perryville, was wounded at Mufreesboro, wounded at Vicksburg with Joe Johnston, wounded again at Chickamauga, was in Gen Ectors brigade at Kennesaw Mt where he was wounded two more times but continued to command and made brig. Gen to suceed Ector after he was disabled. Attacking the Federal forts at Allatoona Ga, his foot was nearly shot off and he was captured. Released from Johnsons Island, OH, July 65'. Became a prominent Lawyer and Real Estate speculator in TX.


You are Brigadier General Willam Hugh Young.


----------



## Resica (Jun 10, 2010)

I was born in Georgia. I was president of a college in Alabama. I enlisted as a private when the war broke out. After Antietam I became a colonel. I was promoted to brigadier in Feb. 1865. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 10, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Willam Hugh Young.



General Young it is Resica.  Thinking about the clues given...where was he born in Ga?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Georgia. I was president of a college in Alabama. I enlisted as a private when the war broke out. After Antietam I became a colonel. I was promoted to brigadier in Feb. 1865. Who am I?



You are General William Flank Perry who was born in my home county of Jackson Co. Ga.


William Flank Perry was born in Jackson County, Georgia, on March 12, 1823. His family move to Chambers County, Alabama, in 1833, and Perry was unable to obtain much formal education. Despite this, he taught in country schools in Talladega County from 1848 to 1853, while studying law. Perry was admitted to the bar in 1854, but never established a practice. He worked to improve the state's educational facilities, and was twice elected state superintendent of education, playing a major role in laying the basis for the free public school system in Alabama. In 1858, Perry resigned and became president of East Alabama Female College at Tuskegee. A year after the Civil War began, Perry enlisted as a private, and quickly rose through the ranks to become a lieutenant after the Second Battle of Bull Run and a colonel after Antietam. Leading the 44th Alabama Infantry in the attack on Little Round Top, he was cited for gallantry at Chickamauga. Perry took part in the Battles of the Wilderness, Spotsylvania, and Cold Harbor; and was promoted to brigadier general as of February 21, 1865. Leading his troops until the they were paroled at Appomattox, he left the military when the Civil War ended. Perry went on to farm in Alabama for two years, then went back to working as an educator, holding the position of professor of English and philosophy at Ogden College, in Bowling Green, Kentucky. Perry died there, on December 18, 1901.


----------



## Resica (Jun 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You are General William Flank Perry who was born in my home county of Jackson Co. Ga.
> 
> 
> William Flank Perry was born in Jackson County, Georgia, on March 12, 1823. His family move to Chambers County, Alabama, in 1833, and Perry was unable to obtain much formal education. Despite this, he taught in country schools in Talladega County from 1848 to 1853, while studying law. Perry was admitted to the bar in 1854, but never established a practice. He worked to improve the state's educational facilities, and was twice elected state superintendent of education, playing a major role in laying the basis for the free public school system in Alabama. In 1858, Perry resigned and became president of East Alabama Female College at Tuskegee. A year after the Civil War began, Perry enlisted as a private, and quickly rose through the ranks to become a lieutenant after the Second Battle of Bull Run and a colonel after Antietam. Leading the 44th Alabama Infantry in the attack on Little Round Top, he was cited for gallantry at Chickamauga. Perry took part in the Battles of the Wilderness, Spotsylvania, and Cold Harbor; and was promoted to brigadier general as of February 21, 1865. Leading his troops until the they were paroled at Appomattox, he left the military when the Civil War ended. Perry went on to farm in Alabama for two years, then went back to working as an educator, holding the position of professor of English and philosophy at Ogden College, in Bowling Green, Kentucky. Perry died there, on December 18, 1901.



That's me sir. Nice job.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 12, 2010)

Free access for June to footnote Civil War site. 

See details here.

http://go.footnote.com/civilwar/


----------



## rongohio (Jun 12, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Free access for June to footnote Civil War site.
> 
> See details here.
> 
> http://go.footnote.com/civilwar/



Looks great, Marvin.  Thanks!


----------



## rongohio (Jun 12, 2010)

I was born in Maryland in 1816.  Shortly after the War broke out I was commissioned a brigadier general in Albert Sydney Johnston's department.  Because of my engineering background, I was selected to supervise the construction of Forts Henry and Donelson.  With the fall of Fort Henry in February, 1862, I was taken prisoner and not exchanged until several months later.  I took the field again during the Vicksburg campaign and was killed at Champion Hill.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is one we may have done before but his long and colorful career deserves another round.

I was born in Alabama. I am a graduate of West Point. I was a US Army officer, a decorated Confederate officer, then a long term US Congressman.
In later years I was appointed a US Army officer in command of volunteers, then appointed as a regular officer in the US Army. I am one of the very few Confederates buried in Arlington.


----------



## Resica (Jun 13, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Maryland in 1816.  Shortly after the War broke out I was commissioned a brigadier general in Albert Sydney Johnston's department.  Because of my engineering background, I was selected to supervise the construction of Forts Henry and Donelson.  With the fall of Fort Henry in February, 1862, I was taken prisoner and not exchanged until several months later.  I took the field again during the Vicksburg campaign and was killed at Champion Hill.  Who am I?




You are Brigadier General Lloyd Tilghman.


----------



## Resica (Jun 13, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Here is one we may have done before but his long and colorful career deserves another round.
> 
> I was born in Alabama. I am a graduate of West Point. I was a US Army officer, a decorated Confederate officer, then a long term US Congressman.
> In later years I was appointed a US Army officer in command of volunteers, then appointed as a regular officer in the US Army. I am one of the very few Confederates buried in Arlington.


The only one I can come up with is "Fightin Joe" Wheeler, but I thought he was born in Augusta, Ga.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> The only one I can come up with is "Fightin Joe" Wheeler, but I thought he was born in Augusta, Ga.



Gary,
I stand corrected., it is Gen Wheeler, all his Alabama connections and all the stuff named after him due to his long time of living in Alabama made me think he was born over there. 

I found it entertaining to read that General Wheeler was heard to yell something like " We have them Yankees on the run" during the war with the Spanish in Cuba 33 years after he had chased any Yankees


----------



## rongohio (Jun 13, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General Lloyd Tilghman.



I sure am.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 13, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I found it entertaining to read that General Wheeler was heard to yell something like " We have them Yankees on the run" during the war with the Spanish in Cuba 33 years after he had chased any Yankees



Sounds like maybe he spent too much time with Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## Resica (Jun 13, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Free access for June to footnote Civil War site.
> 
> See details here.
> 
> http://go.footnote.com/civilwar/


Thank you sir.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 14, 2010)

I was born in Virginia in 1815.  When the War broke out I formed a Missouri cavalry regiment that participated in the battles of Elkhorn Tavern, Iuka and Corinth.  In 1862 I was commissioned a BG in the CSA.  In 1863 I participated in the Vicksburg campaign and was killed a week prior to the surrender.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's an interesting article on how to use Google Earth to study Civil War battlefields, complete with GPS coordinates.  Haven't tried it yet, but it looks like it's worth checking out:

http://www.brettschulte.net/CWBlog/2009/02/24/google-earth-and-civil-war-battlefields/


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Virginia in 1815.  When the War broke out I formed a Missouri cavalry regiment that participated in the battles of Elkhorn Tavern, Iuka and Corinth.  In 1862 I was commissioned a BG in the CSA.  In 1863 I participated in the Vicksburg campaign and was killed a week prior to the surrender.  Who am I?



I believe you are Martin E Green.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you are Martin E Green.



You are correct, Sir!  So tell us about your trip.  What I would have given to have a chance to know my grandfathers.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2010)

The trip was great for me and I think for my grandson, age 12.  I was repeating a trip that I had done at age 12.  He was fortunate to have hand held games to play and CDs of folk songs that we could sing along to on the long drives that I remember all too well from my childhood.  The highways have been significantly improved upon in the past fifty years also.  

We were camping in a van with a very comfortable full sized mattress in the back and managed pretty regular showers.  Not all the food we ate was of the junk variety, however since it was just the guys, vegetables were not a regular menu item.  Along the way we saw New Orleans, San Antonio / Alamo, Carlsbad, Petroglyph Ntl Mon., Painted Desert / Petrified Forest, Meteor Crater, Chaco Canyon, Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, Rendezvous Beach at Bear Lake Utah, Yellow Stone, Cody Museum, Rushmore / Crazy Horse, Ft Laramie, Scotts Bluff / Chimney Rock, Gateway Arch and home.

We were joined in our excursion by the famous coosie belonging to Hooked on Quack and pictures were made at nearly all of our stops.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 18, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky and grew up in Tennessee.  I recruited a company of Tennessee Infantry and was elected its captain. I soon advanced to become lieutenant colonel of the regiment and fought at Belmont, Shiloh, and Richmond (Kentucky).  I then transferred to cavalry command and fought at  Perryville and Stone's River.  In 1863, I joined Forrest's command where I assisted greatly in recruiting replacements in the Tennessee area.  I was commissioned a brigadier on February 28, 1865, and ended the war with Forrest in Selma.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 18, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> The trip was great for me and I think for my grandson, age 12.  I was repeating a trip that I had done at age 12.  He was fortunate to have hand held games to play and CDs of folk songs that we could sing along to on the long drives that I remember all too well from my childhood.  The highways have been significantly improved upon in the past fifty years also.
> 
> We were camping in a van with a very comfortable full sized mattress in the back and managed pretty regular showers.  Not all the food we ate was of the junk variety, however since it was just the guys, vegetables were not a regular menu item.  Along the way we saw New Orleans, San Antonio / Alamo, Carlsbad, Petroglyph Ntl Mon., Painted Desert / Petrified Forest, Meteor Crater, Chaco Canyon, Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, Rendezvous Beach at Bear Lake Utah, Yellow Stone, Cody Museum, Rushmore / Crazy Horse, Ft Laramie, Scotts Bluff / Chimney Rock, Gateway Arch and home.
> 
> We were joined in our excursion by the famous coosie belonging to Hooked on Quack and pictures were made at nearly all of our stops.



That's great, Jim.  I would love to see those places (and I've promised myself I will).  I took a trip out west with my Dad to  his birthplace in Oregon many years ago and it will always be one of the highlights of my life.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 21, 2010)

We placed some confederate markers yesterday...... here is a link to the thread about it if you are interested.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548241


----------



## rongohio (Jun 21, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Kentucky and grew up in Tennessee.  I recruited a company of Tennessee Infantry and was elected its captain. I soon advanced to become lieutenant colonel of the regiment and fought at Belmont, Shiloh, and Richmond (Kentucky).  I then transferred to cavalry command and fought at  Perryville and Stone's River.  In 1863, I joined Forrest's command where I assisted greatly in recruiting replacements in the Tennessee area.  I was commissioned a brigadier on February 28, 1865, and ended the war with Forrest in Selma.



You are Tyree Harris Bell.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes sir, I am.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 22, 2010)

Born in New York, I was graduated from West Point and commissioned into the artillery.  I served in an aide-de-camp position and was wounded at First Manassas.   I commanded a battery on the Peninsula and a brigade at South Mountain and Antietam.  I was promoted to Col. in time to lead a regiment of infantry at Fredericksburg.  I lead a brigade in the Overland Campaign and at Spotsylvania developed and employed a completely new and successful infantry tactic.  Later in the Valley I assumed command of a division and was wounded again.  Upon completing my recuperation, I was placed in command of a division of Cavalry.  After the war I continued my military career becoming commandant of West Point.  Later I committed suicide probably due to the pain from a brain tumor.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jun 22, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Born in New York, I was graduated from West Point and commissioned into the artillery.  I served in an aide-de-camp position and was wounded at First Manassas.   I commanded a battery on the Peninsula and a brigade at South Mountain and Antietam.  I was promoted to Col. in time to lead a regiment of infantry at Fredericksburg.  I lead a brigade in the Overland Campaign and at Spotsylvania developed and employed a completely new and successful infantry tactic.  Later in the Valley I assumed command of a division and was wounded again.  Upon completing my recuperation, I was placed in command of a division of Cavalry.  After the war I continued my military career becoming commandant of West Point.  Later I committed suicide probably due to the pain from a brain tumor.  Who am I?


You are Brigadier General Emory Upton.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I am.  I was still making waves in the US Military long after I had passed away.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 23, 2010)

I was born in Illinois in 1826.  When the War broke out I raised an Illinois infantry regiment, which I commanded. I was wounded 3 times at Fort Donelson.  I returned to duty in time for the Vicksburg campaign, after which I was promoted to Major General.  I briefly took command of the Army of the Tennessee during the Battle of Atlanta.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you John A. Logan?


----------



## rongohio (Jun 23, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Are you John A. Logan?



Yes, Sir.  Black Jack at your service.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 23, 2010)

westcobbdawg (or anyone else) have you ever been to the Gen Leonidas Polk memorial service that the Gen Polk SCV camp has at the Polk monument?

It is being held this Saturday 6/26 and I am hoping to attend. I read about it in the state SCV newsletter.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 27, 2010)

I was born in Indiana where I was graduated from law school and became a lawyer and judge.  At the outbreak of the war I helped raise a company and was elected its captain, but receiving an appointment to a colonelcy in the Federal service I lead a regiment.  I was promoted to brigadier in September 1861 and to Major General in March 1863.  Although the outcome was a draw and our forces withdrew from the field, I had my greatest success against TJ Jackson at what is argued to be the first battle in his Valley Campaign of 1862.  I blundered pretty badly at Winchester in 63 by remaining overlong in an exposed position that I presumed to be defensible.   I resigned my commission in 1865.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jun 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Indiana where I was graduated from law school and became a lawyer and judge.  At the outbreak of the war I helped raise a company and was elected its captain, but receiving an appointment to a colonelcy in the Federal service I lead a regiment.  I was promoted to brigadier in September 1861 and to Major General in March 1863.  Although the outcome was a draw and our forces withdrew from the field, I had my greatest success against TJ Jackson at what is argued to be the first battle in his Valley Campaign of 1862.  I blundered pretty badly at Winchester in 63 by remaining overlong in an exposed position that I presumed to be defensible.   I resigned my commission in 1865.  Who am I?



You are Robert Milroy.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 27, 2010)

You are correct.


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

I was born in New York and graduated from West Point. I served with the Corps of Engineers, artillery, infantry and cavalry during the conflict.  In July 1864 I became colonel of a heavy artillery regiment. I later commanded an infantry brigade. After being promoted to brigadier general  I took command of a cavalry division. Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jun 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in New York and graduated from West Point. I served with the Corps of Engineers, artillery, infantry and cavalry during the conflict.  In July 1864 I became colonel of a heavy artillery regiment. I later commanded an infantry brigade. After being promoted to brigadier general  I took command of a cavalry division. Who am I?



You are Ranald S. Mackenzie


----------



## Resica (Jun 28, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Ranald S. Mackenzie


I am indeed!!


----------



## rongohio (Jun 30, 2010)

I was born in 1835 in Georgia, where I practiced law.  When the War broke out I enlisted in T.R.R. Cobb's Georgia Legion as on infantry officer.  In September, 1862 I played a major role in rallying the Legion and preventing a route at Crampton's Gap.  The Legion suffered 72% casualties, and I myself suffered 2 wounds, but the Legion held and was able to buy General McLaws much needed time at Maryland Heights.  I died the next day as a result of one of my wounds.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2010)

You are lieutenant colonel, Jefferson M. Lamar who died in the hands of the enemy at Burkittsville where my GG-Uncle FM Darsey died a few days later.  Lincoln came there to visit the wounded North and South a few days after the battle.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2010)

By my reckoning, this man will bring us to 500 with no duplicates. 

Born in Florida, I was graduated from West Point and began a career in the US Army.  I fought the Mexicans and the Indians, one of which stuck me with an arrow.  I was in Texas when that state seceded.  Forces of that state demanded that I surrender my command, but I refused and offered to fight them instead, but joined the Confederate service myself a few months later.  I was soon promoted through the ranks to brigadier at which grade I fought at First Manassas and was wounded severely.  After recuperating I was returned to duty in Virginia as a major General.  I went west in 1862 and gained the rank of lieutenant general in October of that year and full general the next year.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Jun 30, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are lieutenant colonel, Jefferson M. Lamar who died in the hands of the enemy at Burkittsville where my GG-Uncle FM Darsey died a few days later.  Lincoln came there to visit the wounded North and South a few days after the battle.



Indeed I am.


----------



## rongohio (Jun 30, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> By my reckoning, this man will bring us to 500 with no duplicates.
> 
> Born in Florida, I was graduated from West Point and began a career in the US Army.  I fought the Mexicans and the Indians, one of which stuck me with an arrow.  I was in Texas when that state seceded.  Forces of that state demanded that I surrender my command, but I refused and offered to fight them instead, but joined the Confederate service myself a few months later.  I was soon promoted through the ranks to brigadier at which grade I fought at First Manassas and was wounded severely.  After recuperating I was returned to duty in Virginia as a major General.  I went west in 1862 and gained the rank of lieutenant general in October of that year and full general the next year.  Who am I?



You are E. Kirby Smith.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes sir, direct from KirbySmithdom.  And I agree, five hundred is worth some baloons.


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

500!!!

Fellas, here's a website for PCN(Pennsylvania Cable Network). This time of year they broadcast Gettysburg Battlefield walks, done by licensed battlefield guides and NPS guides. They seem to have some crazy hours this year , but I believe they are broadcast from today through Monday. I think you can watch them online there, at least I hope so.  They list their schedule in the upper right, #1.Happy 4th.

http://www.pcntv.com/


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Resica.


----------



## Resica (Jul 3, 2010)

I emailed PCN and they said the Battlefield tours are viewable online at the hours they are shown on T.V. I saw a little of Willards Brigade last night and intend to watch more tomorrow.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

I was born in Connecticut and graduated from West Point. After the start of the war, I took part in the evacuation and destruction of the Gosport Navy Yard.  I was captured during this action, but was released four days later. I began constructing fortifications around Washington, D.C., before being assigned  as Chief Engineer of the 3rd Division during the First Battle of Bull Run. 


          I was promoted to major in August 1861. I was promoted to brigadier general the following month. I was promoted to major general in Aug. 1862.  My appointment as major general was not confirmed by the Senate and was revoked in March 1863.  In May 1863, I was given command of a division in the VI Corps.  In May 1864 I was promoted to major general again. Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 7, 2010)

good clue, wish I knew my Yanks better!


----------



## rongohio (Jul 9, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in Connecticut and graduated from West Point. After the start of the war, I took part in the evacuation and destruction of the Gosport Navy Yard.  I was captured during this action, but was released four days later. I began constructing fortifications around Washington, D.C., before being assigned  as Chief Engineer of the 3rd Division during the First Battle of Bull Run.
> 
> 
> I was promoted to major in August 1861. I was promoted to brigadier general the following month. I was promoted to major general in Aug. 1862.  My appointment as major general was not confirmed by the Senate and was revoked in March 1863.  In May 1863, I was given command of a division in the VI Corps.  In May 1864 I was promoted to major general again. Who am I?



You are Horatio G. Wright


----------



## rongohio (Jul 9, 2010)

I was born in Prussia in 1823 and emigrated to Missouri.  When the War broke out I enlisted as a major in a Missouri regiment in the Union army.  I fought at Wilson's Creek and Elkhorn Tavern and was promoted to Brig Genl.  I commanded a division at Port Gibson, Vicksburg and Chattanooga.  I suffered a serious illness during the Atlanta campaign, but returned in time for the Battle of Jonesboro and the March to the Sea.  In 1865 I was transferred back out West.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 9, 2010)

You are Peter J Osterhaus.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 9, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Peter J Osterhaus.



Jawohl!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 9, 2010)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Resica (Jul 14, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You are Horatio G. Wright



I am indeed!!


----------



## rongohio (Jul 16, 2010)

I was born in South Carolina in 1824, great-grandson of the second President of the First Continental Congress.  I participated in the Battle of Fort Sumter and helped construct batteries for the South Carolina coastal defense.  In April, 1862 I was transferred out west where I saw action at Corinth, Murfreesboro and Chickimauga.  In April, 1863 I was promoted to Brigadier General.  I was wounded at Resaca and Franklin and had to leave active service as a result.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 16, 2010)

You are Arthur M Manigault.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Arthur M Manigault.



Yes, I am.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 16, 2010)

I was born in Mississippi and attended West Point but was dismissed because of a Christmas incident that got out of hand. Returning home I entered politics.  In 1861, I was commissioned a captain in the CS Army and rose to colonel.  I was promoted to brigadier after Gettysburg where I had assumed command of a brigade.  I replaced another fiery Mississippian  under whose lead I had attacked in the Peach Orchard area. I commanded the brigade through the end of the war.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jul 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Mississippi and attended West Point but was dismissed because of a Christmas incident that got out of hand. Returning home I entered politics.  In 1861, I was commissioned a captain in the CS Army and rose to colonel.  I was promoted to brigadier after Gettysburg where I had assumed command of a brigade.  I replaced another fiery Mississippian  under whose lead I had attacked in the Peach Orchard area. I commanded the brigade through the end of the war.  Who am I?


Your are Brigadier General Benjamin Grubb Humphreys.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes sir.  At Gettysburg, I went in with Barksdale, to the left of Kershaw, and ahead of Wofford.  I replaced Barksdale after his mortal wounding.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 17, 2010)

That would be Col. Benjamin Humphreys if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 17, 2010)

Correct as well, but not as quick on the draw.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 20, 2010)

On the civilwartalk forum, a guy from Croatia has just turned up with the original Civil War diary of William E. McKay, probably from the 5th Georgia.  He's scanning the pages and posting them to the forum and members of the forum are transcribing and researching it.  So far the entries are from April 22 to May 10 1862, at Corinth, shortly after the Battle of Shiloh.  Really interesting stuff.  McKay is a great writer.  Here's a couple of interesting excerpts:

*April 30th Wednesday:  Alarmed last night 2 o’clock. Enemy reported as surrounding us—sent out scouting party under McGregor, all proved a mistake, our own men—the Federals evacuated Purdy. Daylight this morning, after burning one or two houses. One of the Feds—private Co. “F” 11th Illinois vol. was a little sleepy headed on acct of which he was left and our cavalry went in and took him prisoner, our tents arrived to day and we went into Camp. Weather cloudy and damp.

May 1st Thursday:  May Day – Truly this is a perfect May Day. Bright and Beautiful. The trees all green with the Vesture of spring. Not one cloud in the sky. What a day to spend in company with the Loved ones at Home. Every thing perfectly serene, the Elements at perfect peace. How Different with man? Who would think as he looked abroad this Beautiful day, that War, Death and Desolation surrounded us? Alas how true.

A terrible Battle hourly expected after to day. We are to day to be mustered for Pay – and Inspection which was done about 4 o’clock by Col. Dorrds (?) –who complimented us very highly. Ordered to cook 5 days rations immediately. Worked with one spider (?) till about 10 o’clock that night and thus ended the day...
*
You can follow the developing story here:
http://civilwartalk.com/forums/camp...still-unresearched-high-resolution-scans.html


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Ron.  I have been fortunate enough to transcribe a couple of diaries.  

One kept by one of my G-G-Uncles who was a Capt. in Co. K, 16th GA.  He kept a notebook with some muster rolls, some equipment issues, some code ciphers, some poetry, and some diary entries.  The diary entries cover the period Feb. 1863 until he was wounded at the Wilderness.   

One kept by a cavalry private in Co. G, 2nd Mississippi Cav. who was an ancestor of a man with whom I worked.  This is a fairly detailed diary from the perspective of a common cavalryman who rode with Forrest.  

Both are interesting.  I would be happy to share the transcripts if you would like to see them.  I also have .pdf images of the diary of my G-G-Uncle.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2010)

rongohio said:


> You can follow the developing story here:
> http://civilwartalk.com/forums/camp...still-unresearched-high-resolution-scans.html



You forgot to warn them that this is a Yankee site 

All jokes aside there are some really good and in depth discussions at this site.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 20, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Thanks Ron.  I have been fortunate enough to transcribe a couple of diaries.
> 
> One kept by one of my G-G-Uncles who was a Capt. in Co. K, 16th GA.  He kept a notebook with some muster rolls, some equipment issues, some code ciphers, some poetry, and some diary entries.  The diary entries cover the period Feb. 1863 until he was wounded at the Wilderness.
> 
> ...



That's great, Jim.  Yeah, I'd love to see them if you wouldn't mind.  This kind of stuff really brings it all to life!


----------



## rongohio (Jul 20, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You forgot to warn them that this is a Yankee site
> 
> All jokes aside there are some really good and in depth discussions at this site.



Definitely a lot of good stuff there.  I'm still amazed at how polarized it can seem at times, but I've come to discover that it's really just a few hotheads saying the same things over and over again.  Most of the kids play pretty nice in the sandbox.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 20, 2010)

rongohio said:


> That's great, Jim.  Yeah, I'd love to see them if you wouldn't mind.  This kind of stuff really brings it all to life!



PM an e-mail address and I will forward .pdf transcripts.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 20, 2010)

I am the second Jewish Senator in the history of the United States. I was twice offered appointments to the US Supreme court and declined.

I later served in three different offices in the Confederate cabinet.

Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

elfiii said:


> I am the second Jewish Senator in the history of the United States. I was twice offered appointments to the US Supreme court and declined.
> 
> I later served in three different offices in the Confederate cabinet.
> 
> Who am I?



You are Judah P. Benjamin.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 20, 2010)

That didn't take long!


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep them coming sir, glad you joined in.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 20, 2010)

elfiii said:


> That didn't take long!



And, we wern't fully staffed either.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2010)

elfiii said:


> That didn't take long!





Resica said:


> Keep them coming sir, glad you joined in.





JustUs4All said:


> And, we wern't fully staffed either.



Yall take it easy on the rookie, Oh yeah by the way dont ask him any number related questions.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 20, 2010)

Well if any one can play, I wanna too.

 This one is doable, ya gonna hafta look though.

 I was born in 1812. Was a Capt. in the Seminole war. A brig. gen. in S.C. militia by 1842. State rep. 1840-43, state senator 1848-52.

 I was a delagate to the Secession Convention and was a signer of the Ordinance of Secession.

 During the war I ran the rifle factory that my father John founded on a tributary of the Edisto river. We made rifles for the Confederacy that bare my familys name. Some survive till this day.

 My youngest son was killed at the Battle of Averasboro, N.C. March 16, 1865. I brough his body home in the winter of 1866 and buried him in the family plot on my plantation.

 My plantation was named.......


 That shouldn't be to hard.  Feller happens to be my g-g-g-g-g uncle.

 I Googled him and found 10+ references. Like I said doable.


----------



## Resica (Jul 20, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Well if any one can play, I wanna too.
> 
> This one is doable, ya gonna hafta look though.
> 
> ...


Pinarea. You are Paul Quattlebaum.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 21, 2010)

And Pinarea the plantation.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 21, 2010)

That's it. Going to make the next one tuffer.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 21, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> That's it. Going to make the next one tuffer.



These guys are tough.  I've been trying to make them sweat for 8 months!


----------



## rongohio (Jul 21, 2010)

Breaking news: civilwartalk.com just appointed its second Southern moderator - Nathanb1 from Texas.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 23, 2010)

I was born in New York in 1836.  When the War broke out I joined a New York infantry regiment that took the name of a famous composer.  I took command of the regiment in June, 1862 and led it at Second Manassas, Chantilly, Chancellorsville and Gettysburg, where I was wounded.  Still a Colonel, I took brigade command through much of the Forty Days and was wounded again at Petersburg.  I was commissioned a Brig Genl in September, 1864 and led a division at Boydton Plank Road.  I was wounded again two weeks later.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe you to be Thomas W. Egan.


----------



## rongohio (Jul 24, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you to be Thomas W. Egan.



Yessir, I sure am.  Commander of the "Mozart Regiment".


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2010)

We are brothers.

I am the older.  Schooled at Yale, I traveled Europe for several years, then returned to establish a newspaper.  At the outbreak of the War I enlisted as a captain of infantry and saw action at first Manassas.  By Chancellorsville I was a Colonel.  I made brigadier in 63 and was brevetted major general in 65 before the Appomattox Campaign.

I am the younger.  I attended what is now the oldest boarding school in America, and then entered into the practice of law.  Just after Sumter I raised a regiment and enlisted as a its Lt. Col.  I was promoted to Col. in Aug 61 and to Brigidier February 62.  I saw service and controversy on the Peninsula which led to a court martial for my actions at Seven Pines.  I beat the charge.  I inherited Brigade command after Second Manassas and saw more controversy at Fredericksburg but did not face an inquiry this time.  For distinguished service at Chancellorsville I was promoted to major general.  I assumed temporary Corps command at Gettysburg and was awarded a Corps of my own in July 64.  At Petersburg I took ill, returned home where I passed away three months later.

Who are we?


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 28, 2010)

We would be David Birney. Eh?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2010)

That would be half of us alright.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 28, 2010)

Forgot Brother William.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 28, 2010)

That would be the both of us.


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

I was born in Pa. and graduated from West Point.  I later taught mathematics there.  I  fought at Bull Run and later became a chief of staff prior to the Peninsula.  In 1862 I was given command of a brigade and helped secure Cumberland Gap.  I commanded a division at Chickamauga. My last battle was at Bentonville. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2010)

You are Absalom Baird.


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Absalom Baird.



I am.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 1, 2010)

I lost my left arm at Shiloh and was captured at Chickamauga. For that I spent 6 months in Libby prison and was exchanged March 1864. I died on the skirmish line @ Kennesaw June 23, 1864.
I was well liked and my men were crushed by my death.


----------



## Resica (Aug 1, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I lost my left arm at Shiloh and was captured at Chickamauga. For that I spent 6 months in Libby prison and was exchanged March 1864. I died on the skirmish line @ Kennesaw June 23, 1864.
> I was well liked and my men were crushed by my death.



You are Colonel Frederick Bartleson .


----------



## Resica (Aug 2, 2010)

I was born in Va. and later practiced law in Kentucky. I served in the Mexican War and the U.S. Congress.  At the outbreak of the Civil War I was commissioned a brigadier general. I led a brigade during the early part of the Atlanta Campaign and later a division. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe you to be William Thomas Ward.


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you to be William Thomas Ward.


I am indeed.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 3, 2010)

I was born in Alabama and raised in Mississippi where I became a lawyer.  In 61 I joined my home state's Militia as a captain.    We became a company in a CSA regiment and I was elected its captain.  I was wounded as Shiloh then promoted to colonel of the regiment in time for Stone's River where I was wounded again.  I ascended to brigade command when my brigadier was wounded during the Battle of Atlanta.  My promotion to brigadier came through in July 64.  I led my brigade through the Franklin and Carolinas Campaigns and was surrendered with Johnston's Army in North Carolina.  

One of my brothers was murdered in Gonzoas, Texas, in 1859.  The reprisals that followed lead to the murders of another brother and myself in 1870.

Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Alabama and raised in Mississippi where I became a lawyer.  In 61 I joined my home state's Militia as a captain.    We became a company in a CSA regiment and I was elected its captain.  I was wounded as Shiloh then promoted to colonel of the regiment in time for Stone's River where I was wounded again.  I ascended to brigade command when my brigadier was wounded during the Battle of Atlanta.  My promotion to brigadier came through in July 64.  I led my brigade through the Franklin and Carolinas Campaigns and was surrendered with Johnston's Army in North Carolina.
> 
> One of my brothers was murdered in Gonzoas, Texas, in 1859.  The reprisals that followed lead to the murders of another brother and myself in 1870.
> 
> Who am I?



You are Brigadier General  William F. Brantley.


----------



## Resica (Aug 3, 2010)

I was born in New York and raised a regiment at the outbreak of hostilities. My unit took part in the engagement at Big Bethel. As a brigade commander I took part in the Battles of Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville. I commanded a division for a time at Chancellorsville. I was involved in the fight near the Peach Orchard at Gettysburg.  I later commanded a division in the Army of the James. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Brigadier General  William F. Brantley.



Yes sir.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> I was born in New York and raised a regiment at the outbreak of hostilities. My unit took part in the engagement at Big Bethel. As a brigade commander I took part in the Battles of Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville. I commanded a division for a time at Chancellorsville. I was involved in the fight near the Peach Orchard at Gettysburg.  I later commanded a division in the Army of the James. Who am I?



You are Joseph B Carr.


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Joseph B Carr.


Yes I am.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 4, 2010)

Fellows,
Let me take a moment to thank each of you for keeping this thread going like you have.  I dont have a chance to participate in posting questions and answers like I wish I could , but I read all the posts.
As a fellow student of the War of Northern Agression I salute each of you


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2010)

We are having a lot of fun with this.  I have been around this site long enough to know that sometimes serial threads get "messed with".  I have been pleasantly surprised that this one has not.

Taking the folks identified here and in the thread that preceded it, we are at 512 individuals, 322 Confederate and 190 Federal.  The work is getting more difficult as most of the well known folks have been done.  It is amazing what I find in the search for these folks.  

Thank you guys for providing us a clean place to play.


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2010)

We enjoy doing it Mr. Marvin, look forward to continuing it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 4, 2010)

I was born in Maryland and graduated from West Point.  A career army officer I was in Texas at the outbreak of the War.  I was made a brigadier in September 1861 and commanded a brigade in the Peninsula Campaign.  I was given command af a division and lead it from Antietam through Chancellorsville being promoted to major general in the process.  After Gettysburg I commanded a Corps, and poorly according to my superiors.  After the Mine Run Campaign I had no more combat command but did continue my military career after the War.  Who am I​


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Maryland and graduated from West Point.  A career army officer I was in Texas at the outbreak of the War.  I was made a brigadier in September 1861 and commanded a brigade in the Peninsula Campaign.  I was given command af a division and lead it from Antietam through Chancellorsville being promoted to major general in the process.  After Gettysburg I commanded a Corps, and poorly according to my superiors.  After the Mine Run Campaign I had no more combat command but did continue my military career after the War.  Who am I​



You are Major General William H. French.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 5, 2010)

I am.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2010)

I know this is off topic, but I figure it would get more reads here than on its own. I saw this advertised on the Ga in the Civil War forum.

 	The 32nd Annual Southeastern Civil War Show & Sale

Sat., 8/14 9am-5pm
Sun., 8/15 9am-3pm
Admission $5, under 12 free

www.ngrha.com

For information, contact Steve Beaver at

stevebeav1@yahoo.com


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks.  I have a previous engagement on Saturday, but perhaps Momma will let me come out and play on Sunday.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 10, 2010)

I was born in Tennessee in 1833.  I received a law degree from Yale University.  I was a member of the Whig party and was opposed to secession, but when the War broke out I enlisted in a Tennessee infantry regiment and was soon elected its Colonel.  I successfully defended Cumberland Gap from Union attacks for several months in the winter of 61/62.  I was commissioned Brigadier General in November, 1862.  I was killed leading my men in a charge at the Battle of Murfreesboro.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Tennessee in 1833.  I received a law degree from Yale University.  I was a member of the Whig party and was opposed to secession, but when the War broke out I enlisted in a Tennessee infantry regiment and was soon elected its Colonel.  I successfully defended Cumberland Gap from Union attacks for several months in the winter of 61/62.  I was commissioned Brigadier General in November, 1862.  I was killed leading my men in a charge at the Battle of Murfreesboro.  Who am I?



You are James Edward Rains


----------



## rongohio (Aug 10, 2010)

Milkman said:


> You are James Edward Rains



Yes, I am!


----------



## rongohio (Aug 12, 2010)

I told a friend about our little game and she came up with a question.  She told me it would be easy and I should be able to get it at first glance.  Well, I've glanced at it twice now and I still don't have a clue (but I haven't had a chance yet to take a really hard look at it).   She said she could make it easier, but I figured I'd just post it here instead and see what happens. 


I was born May 21, 1843 in the Keystone state.  One childhood friend of mine, Jack, joined the 87th Pennsylvania Volunteer Infantry and was wounded on June 15th of 1863, fighting a battle in Carter’s Woods, Virginia. After being wounded, he was moved to a hospital in Winchester.  Another childhood friend of mine and Jack's, enlisted with the 2nd Virginia Infantry Regiment, serving under Stonewall Jackson.  Wesley was shot and killed on Culp's Hill during the 3rd day of the Battle of Gettysburg, probably near the time that a Confederate sharpshooter's bullet caught me in the back, just below my shoulder, piercing my heart, and ending my life instantly.  Jack died on July 12th, never knowing that both his dear friends had preceded him in death.  Who am I?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 12, 2010)

Jack Skelly and the Culp boys were friends-Wesley died on the field, William was wounded but survived the war. Another childhood friend of theirs, Jenny, was the lone civilian casualty at Gettysburg, taking a bullet.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 12, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Jack Skelly and the Culp boys were friends-Wesley died on the field, William was wounded but survived the war. Another childhood friend of theirs, Jenny, was the lone civilian casualty at Gettysburg, taking a bullet.



Correct.  I am Jennie (Mary Virginia) Wade.


----------



## Resica (Aug 12, 2010)

Johnston Skelly and Jennie Wade were engaged to one another.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2010)

rongohio said:


> Correct.  I am Jennie (Mary Virginia) Wade.



sorry i had to google that one up!


----------



## rongohio (Aug 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who didn't know this story?  
Oh well, I know it now!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2010)

Graduated from William and Mary, then went to Harvard. Fought the boys from Mexico. In the house of delegates in the 50's, was Major General of Va Militia at the time of John Browns raid. At wars outbreak, he was a Colonel and fought with Stonewall. Wounded at Groveton. After Fredericksburg he worked under P G T Beauregard and fought the rest of the war in Ga, Fla and Sc. Paroled with Joe at Greensboro. later a judge. Died on his estate, Dunham Massie, in Va. in 1898.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2010)

born in Tn, graduated from Yale. Moved to Miss then Ark and was elected judge. His parents were from Mass. Joined the confederate army anyway as a Colonel. Commended by Bishop Polk. Led my regiment into the hornets nest @ Shiloh repeatedly. Fought with Bragg in Ky, then Price out west and fought in among others the Red River campaign. Took part in Price's last raid into Mo. After the war Dean of the Ark. bar till death in 06'.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2010)

Born in Maryland, 36' grad of West Pt, I was a highly touted construction engineer. I commanded fort Henry and only gave up after most of my troops escaped to Ft Donelson. Spent around a yr in Federal prison. In the Corinth campaign, at the battle of Champions Hill, I was directing my artillery fire and took a shell fragment straight thru the body, dying there.


----------



## Resica (Aug 13, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Graduated from William and Mary, then went to Harvard. Fought the boys from Mexico. In the house of delegates in the 50's, was Major General of Va Militia at the time of John Browns raid. At wars outbreak, he was a Colonel and fought with Stonewall. Wounded at Groveton. After Fredericksburg he worked under P G T Beauregard and fought the rest of the war in Ga, Fla and Sc. Paroled with Joe at Greensboro. later a judge. Died on his estate, Dunham Massie, in Va. in 1898.



You are Major General William Booth Taliaferro.


----------



## Resica (Aug 13, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Born in Maryland, 36' grad of West Pt, I was a highly touted construction engineer. I commanded fort Henry and only gave up after most of my troops escaped to Ft Donelson. Spent around a yr in Federal prison. In the Corinth campaign, at the battle of Champions Hill, I was directing my artillery fire and took a shell fragment straight thru the body, dying there.



You are Brigadier General Lloyd Tilghman.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major General William Booth Taliaferro.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes Resic you are right on both Generals.
> 
> On Gen #3 think a 1970's "range", an oven.


----------



## Resica (Aug 14, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> born in Tn, graduated from Yale. Moved to Miss then Ark and was elected judge. His parents were from Mass. Joined the confederate army anyway as a Colonel. Commended by Bishop Polk. Led my regiment into the hornets nest @ Shiloh repeatedly. Fought with Bragg in Ky, then Price out west and fought in among others the Red River campaign. Took part in Price's last raid into Mo. After the war Dean of the Ark. bar till death in 06'.



You are Brigadier General James Camp Tappan.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 14, 2010)

correct sir.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2010)

I was a Gen in Gray that never surrendered or was paroled. No records exisit of either. Graduated from South Carolina College, after the Mex war I moved to Bama. Then fought as Colonel of the 15th Al under Stonewall in the Valley, then transferred West. Frequently missing due to ill health, his brigade fought with Hood @ Atlanta then into Tn. then surrendered with Joe at Greensboro. This General died on his plantation in Fort Mitchell Al in 1874. Not fighting with Hood at Franklin may have extended his life another 10 years.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 15, 2010)

Would you be James Cantey?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2010)

Cantey it is.

Here's a retread question...

I fought indians then delivered the demand of surrender to John Brown while technically on leave in DC.

Later, on my deathbed, I used my last strength to sing along with my preacher at my side the song "Rock of Ages".
I was shot while shooting at yanks with my pistol in close range of their lines.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Cantey it is.
> 
> Here's a retread question...
> 
> ...



You are Major General James Ewell Brown Stuart.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2010)

General Stuart it is.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 20, 2010)

I was born in 1835 and graduated law school in Michigan.  When the War broke out I helped raise an Ohio infantry regiment, where I served as a staff officer.  Our regiment fought at Shiloh, Stones River, Chickamauga, Franklin and Atlanta.  At Spring Hill I saved our wagon and ammunition trains from a night attack by gathering up a force of stragglers and counterattacking the rebel forces.  I was awarded the Medal of Honor for that.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 20, 2010)

You would be John W Steele.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 20, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You would be John W Steele.



I would indeed.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 23, 2010)

here's one for ya Ron:


I was shot in the throat and it went into my shoulder urging my men on..I had just told my superior to get to the rear as he wanted to lead the charge himself. I was sorta chunky and this helped me from dying that day. Put me out of commission for around 6 months. Oddly enough it was determined one of my own men shot me.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 24, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> here's one for ya Ron:
> 
> 
> I was shot in the throat and it went into my shoulder urging my men on..I had just told my superior to get to the rear as he wanted to lead the charge himself. I was sorta chunky and this helped me from dying that day. Put me out of commission for around 6 months. Oddly enough it was determined one of my own men shot me.



Hmmm.  Pondering on it.  Sounds like a toughy.

I'll go out on a limb and guess you're from Ohio though...


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 24, 2010)

You would be Old Pete.


----------



## rongohio (Aug 24, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You would be Old Pete.



 Boy was I on the wrong track!  That's what I get for reading these things first thing in the morning.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2010)

Old Pete it is..Ron, I don't know near enough Yank trivia to be postin' it!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 25, 2010)

I was born in Georgia and attended UGA for a time before entering and being graduated from West Point.  I served on the frontier but resigned my commission to enter a civil profession.  As a Lt. Col., I was captured in Missouri in 61.  Exchanged I was promoted to Col. of a regiment in Kentucky under Polk.  I was promoted to brigadier with appropriate command in 62 and distinguished myself at Shiloh where I was wounded severely.  I then ascended to division command and was promoted ot Maj. Gen. In  May 63 although the promotion was not ratified by the Confederate Congress as I died of  dysentery in July of that year.  Who am?


----------



## rongohio (Aug 26, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Georgia and attended UGA for a time before entering and being graduated from West Point.  I served on the frontier but resigned my commission to enter a civil profession.  As a Lt. Col., I was captured in Missouri in 61.  Exchanged I was promoted to Col. of a regiment in Kentucky under Polk.  I was promoted to brigadier with appropriate command in 62 and distinguished myself at Shiloh where I was wounded severely.  I then ascended to division command and was promoted ot Maj. Gen. In  May 63 although the promotion was not ratified by the Confederate Congress as I died of  dysentery in July of that year.  Who am?



You are John S. Bowen.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2010)

I just was reading about the 66th Ga Brigade. One relative was a member. It was formed in 1863 and showed up to mingle with Lee's veterans dressed in every kinda outfit possible using little to no shelter. The 66th had been stationed at a "Fort Cobb, on the Chattahoochee River" anybody every heard of this short lived fort? At this fort the 66th rec'd new uniforms and Sibley tents along with Gilham's field training manual, vs what most Reb's used, Hardee's tactical manual.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 29, 2010)

I am not sure.  There was a camp of instruction Set up in Marietta after the initial rush of soldiers to the Richmond area for training.  Marietta is well north of the Chattahoochee, though.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2010)

My retreat from this battle in the Deep South gave the North their first big victory since the beat down at Bull Run.  For a while there I didn't get along too well with my brother. I was also one of Jeff's best pals.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe you to be Thomas F Drayton.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2010)

thats my relative..his brother was Percy and already in the Union Navy so he stayed and ended up fighting his older brother at Port Royal / Hilton Head


----------



## Resica (Sep 1, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you to be Thomas F Drayton.


I agree with Just Us.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2010)

Resica said:


> I agree with Just Us.



I have one of Gen Draytons dress uniform buttons and 2 letters from Jeff Davis asking him to broker some families from the East to send to his plantation in MS, as most of the worker pool "have become lazy by their idle nature" according to Jeff Davis.

Here's another character in Gray:

I formed a brigade late war and hand picked every officer based on having battle tested experience, which was not the norm. 
I was in the Army of N Va but transfered down in time to fight Chickamauga and the Ga campaign. I was arrested for a prior action that happened in the other army way after the fact.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2010)

I formed the 66th Ga in 63'.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2010)

I find reference to James C Nisbet having raised the 66th, but so far have found nothing about an arrest.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I find reference to James C Nisbet having raised the 66th, but so far have found nothing about an arrest.



its Nisbett..I read a bio on the web and also saw where he was quoted as saying they( 66th)  had trained and been outfitted at Fort Cobb on the Chattahoochee. But even the ranger at Kennesaw Mt park can't find it in his book about camps..next I gotta read Nesbitts Four years on the firing line or something like that, not available for check out, reference room only at Cobb Counrty library.

His arrest was referenced in a bio and never said the outcome, only that he had possibly helped someone desert in Va.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky, studied law, moved to Indiana where I was elected to the State House of Representatives.  I fought as a captain in the Mexican War and was elected to the Indiana Senate.  Moving back to Kentucky, I was elected to it's Senate.  I resigned that seat in 1861 to raise volunteers for the Union.  I raised two regiments which saw service early in Kentucky.  	I was appointed colonel in 1861 then brigadier and major general in 1862.  My fighting was done in the west.

Toward the end of the War, I was elected to the US House of Representatives and resigned my commission.  In 1866 I had an altercation with an Abolitionist member of the house over the Freedman's Bureau.  He made offensive remarks about my military record and home State.  I broke my cane on his head in the capitol building.  This resulted in my reprimand and resignation, but I was elected to fill the vacancy caused by myself. 

In 1867 I was commissioned back into the Army as a brigadier and assigned to duty in Alaska where I played a role in the transfer of that territory to the United States from Russia.

Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Kentucky, studied law, moved to Indiana where I was elected to the State House of Representatives.  I fought as a captain in the Mexican War and was elected to the Indiana Senate.  Moving back to Kentucky, I was elected to it's Senate.  I resigned that seat in 1861 to raise volunteers for the Union.  I raised two regiments which saw service early in Kentucky.  	I was appointed colonel in 1861 then brigadier and major general in 1862.  My fighting was done in the west.
> 
> Toward the end of the War, I was elected to the US House of Representatives and resigned my commission.  In 1866 I had an altercation with an Abolitionist member of the house over the Freedman's Bureau.  He made offensive remarks about my military record and home State.  I broke my cane on his head in the capitol building.  This resulted in my reprimand and resignation, but I was elected to fill the vacancy caused by myself.
> 
> ...


You are Major General Lovell Rousseau


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2010)

I am.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 12, 2010)

I was born in Alabama and was an orphan by age 7.  I received an appointment to West Point and was  nearly graduated, but the War intervened.  Early on I was on Hardee's staff.  I fought at Shiloh as a major and was made colonel a short time later.  I was wounded at Murfreesboro and fought on in the west.  My actions at Chickamauga earned  a promotion to brigadier and the wisdom of that promotion was proven at Pickett's Mill.  I was killed near Franklin, one of the youngest general officers to die during the War.  I was 24.  Who am I?


----------



## Resica (Sep 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Alabama and was an orphan by age 7.  I received an appointment to West Point and was  nearly graduated, but the War intervened.  Early on I was on Hardee's staff.  I fought at Shiloh as a major and was made colonel a short time later.  I was wounded at Murfreesboro and fought on in the west.  My actions at Chickamauga earned  a promotion to brigadier and the wisdom of that promotion was proven at Pickett's Mill.  I was killed near Franklin, one of the youngest general officers to die during the War.  I was 24.  Who am I?



Bump. I'll try to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2010)

I was appointed Colonel of the 8th Arkansas in May 1862 and commanded this regiment at Murfreesboro.  I died at the head of a cavalry division under Wheeler on a raid near Franklin in early September 1864.


----------



## rongohio (Sep 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Alabama and was an orphan by age 7.  I received an appointment to West Point and was  nearly graduated, but the War intervened.  Early on I was on Hardee's staff.  I fought at Shiloh as a major and was made colonel a short time later.  I was wounded at Murfreesboro and fought on in the west.  My actions at Chickamauga earned  a promotion to brigadier and the wisdom of that promotion was proven at Pickett's Mill.  I was killed near Franklin, one of the youngest general officers to die during the War.  I was 24.  Who am I?



You are John H. Kelly, "The Boy General of the Confederacy"


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes sir, that's me.


----------



## rongohio (Sep 16, 2010)

I was born in Ireland and later moved to Delaware.  Shortly after the War broke out I was commissioned a Major in a Delaware Infantry regiment.  I fought at Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville and was promoted to Colonel.  I commanded a brigade in Hancock's corps at Gettysburg, where I was wounded.  I led a brigade during the Overland Campaign and was promoted to Brig General during the Petersburg siege.  I briefly led a division during the Appomattox Campaign.  I was mortally wounded during that campaign and died the day of Lee's surrender.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2010)

Would you be another Kelly, Patrick?


----------



## rongohio (Sep 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Would you be another Kelly, Patrick?



No, Sir.  A fellow Irishman, and fought in many of the same campaigns, but died a few months before me.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2010)

Then you must be Thomas A Smyth.


----------



## rongohio (Sep 16, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Then you must be Thomas A Smyth.



Yes, Sir, the last Union general killed in the War.


----------



## rongohio (Sep 28, 2010)

I was born in Missouri, graduated West Point and served as a cavalry officer in the West.  When the War broke out, I resigned my commission in the U.S. Army and took command of a Missouri regiment.  After a poor showing in my first battle, I transferred to the CSA.  I was wounded at Shiloh.  After recovering I was promoted to Brig Genl and led an infantry brigade at Prairie Grove.  Later I commanded a cavalry division in the Red River Campaign and in Price's Missouri campaign, where I was wounded and captured.  I was promoted to Major Genl while in captivity and released after the war ended.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2010)

OK.......... a little  here but some readers may want to hear about this.

The link below will allow you to read about an upcoming discussion of Ken Burns film series "The Civil War" to be held for 6 successive Tuesday evenings beginning at 6:30 PM on October 12th at the library at Social Circle Ga.

http://www.socialcirclefol.org/docs/CW Flyer.pdf


You are now being returned to  your normal thread broadcast


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Missouri, graduated West Point and served as a cavalry officer in the West.  When the War broke out, I resigned my commission in the U.S. Army and took command of a Missouri regiment.  After a poor showing in my first battle, I transferred to the CSA.  I was wounded at Shiloh.  After recovering I was promoted to Brig Genl and led an infantry brigade at Prairie Grove.  Later I commanded a cavalry division in the Red River Campaign and in Price's Missouri campaign, where I was wounded and captured.  I was promoted to Major Genl while in captivity and released after the war ended.  Who am I?


You are Major General John Sappington Marmaduke.



Milkman said:


> OK.......... a little  here but some readers may want to hear about this.
> 
> The link below will allow you to read about an upcoming discussion of Ken Burns film series "The Civil War" to be held for 6 successive Tuesday evenings beginning at 6:30 PM on October 12th at the library at Social Circle Ga.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## rongohio (Sep 28, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Major General John Sappington Marmaduke.



Yes I am.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2010)

Gen Marmaduke was a funny looking gentleman.


Here is a clue:

after we invaded enemy territory I gave the order that no woman shall be looked at, spoken to or treated rudely in any manner or the offender would be instantly shot.


----------



## rongohio (Oct 7, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Here is a clue:
> 
> after we invaded enemy territory I gave the order that no woman shall be looked at, spoken to or treated rudely in any manner or the offender would be instantly shot.



Totally a guess, but are you J.E.B. Stuart?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 7, 2010)

I know that Lee gave an order similar to this before crossing into Maryland in 62.  That order may have been repeated by others and similar orders may have been given by others who ventured into Yankeedom.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2010)

Marse Lee it is, when Lee invaded Pa. this order was strictly enforced.


----------



## rongohio (Oct 9, 2010)

I was born in 1831 and was attending college in Ohio when the War broke out.  I immediately enlisted and was elected Captain of an Ohio volunteer infantry company.  I fought my first battle in West Virginia, where I was captured.  I was exchanged a year later and served as a staff officer at Antietam and Fredericksburg.  I was honorably discharged in 1863 when I developed a serious illness.  Upon recovery I helped organize Ohio's first colored regiment and became its Lieutenant Colonel.  We saw minor action in eastern Virginia in 1864, then I was promoted to Colonel and command of the regiment.  The next day we charged rebel fortifications at New Market Heights.  While leading the charge I was shot in the hand and thigh, but I continued to lead my troops until I collapsed unconscious on the field.  I recovered from my wounds and returned to service in time to participate in the assaults on Fort Fisher.  After that I was promoted to Brigadier General.  Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe you are Giles W Shurtleff, later a professor at Oberlin College.


----------



## rongohio (Oct 13, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I believe you are Giles W Shurtleff, later a professor at Oberlin College.



You are correct, Sir!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2010)

I was officer of the day at the hanging of John Brown while in the Va Militia in 1859. A few years later I lead a wicked counter attack alongside Gen Mahone that won the day at the crater.


----------



## rongohio (Oct 14, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> I was officer of the day at the hanging of John Brown while in the Va Militia in 1859. A few years later I lead a wicked counter attack alongside Gen Mahone that won the day at the crater.



You are Brigadier General David Addison Weisiger


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 15, 2010)

yes I am.


----------



## rongohio (Oct 23, 2010)

I was born in Alabama in 1842.  I enlisted in the Confederate Army at the age of 19 and became a private in the Alabama 16th Infantry.  I fought in many battles, including Perryville and Murfreesboro, and was wounded several times.  By the end of the war I had risen to the rank of Captain. I later became a U.S. Representative and Senator and played an important role in developing the nation's inland waterways.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 27, 2010)

Would you be John H Bankhead, grandfather of Tallulah?


----------



## rongohio (Oct 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Would you be John H Bankhead, grandfather of Tallulah?



Indeed I would be.


----------



## Resica (Oct 27, 2010)

I was born in Kentucky and graduated from the U.S. Military Academy. I resigned from the  army to become my state's Resident Engineer.  At the outbreak of war I was named my state's quartermaster general. In April 1861 I became brigadier general of my state's militia. I led a brigade that was attached to the Dept. of the Ohio.  I was the overall Union commander at a  battle on June 3rd 1861. In October 1862, I declined an appointment to the rank of both brigadier general and major general of U.S. Volunteers and resigned from the army to return to the railroad industry. Who am I?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 27, 2010)

You are Thomas A. Morris.


----------



## Resica (Oct 27, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Thomas A. Morris.



Yes Sir.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2010)

I was born in Virginia, educated in Missouri, and practiced law in Mississippi.  I fought in the war for Texas independence and served in the Texas legislature.  I toured Europe and, much later, wrote a book about my travels.  At the outbreak of the War, I joined the Confederate service as a Lt. Colonel.  I was wounded in the face at Shiloh and my leg was shattered at Baton Rouge, resulting in my disability.  I was promoted to Brigadier in August 1863 and transferred to the Trans-Mississippi.  I was subsequently elected Governor of a southern State and held that office until the end of the War, whereupon I moved to Mexico City where I established a newspaper published in English. I died there about a year later and my remains were returned to the grounds of the State Capitol where I had served as Governor.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> I was born in Virginia, educated in Missouri, and practiced law in Mississippi.  I fought in the war for Texas independence and served in the Texas legislature.  I toured Europe and, much later, wrote a book about my travels.  At the outbreak of the War, I joined the Confederate service as a Lt. Colonel.  I was wounded in the face at Shiloh and my leg was shattered at Baton Rouge, resulting in my disability.  I was promoted to Brigadier in August 1863 and transferred to the Trans-Mississippi.  I was subsequently elected Governor of a southern State and held that office until the end of the War, whereupon I moved to Mexico City where I established a newspaper published in English. I died there about a year later and my remains were returned to the grounds of the State Capitol where I had served as Governor.  Who am I?



I believe you are Henry Watkins Allen


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes sir, and a quick find.


----------



## rongohio (Nov 6, 2010)

When the War broke out I enlisted and was elected Lt. Colonel of a Vermont infantry regiment.  I fought at First Manassas and played an important role in securing a crucial bridge in the Battle of Williamsburg.  After that I took command of another Vermont regiment, but was forced to surrender it to Stonewall Jackson at Harpers Ferry.  After being exchanged, I was promoted to Brig General and took part in the Washington D.C. defenses.  On Cemetery Ridge at Gettysburg, I played a major role in breaking Pickett's Charge by pivoting two of my regiments to attack Kemper's flank and two others to attack Wilcox's flank.  I received a shell fragment in my right thigh but remained on the field for the duration of the battle.  After recovering from that wound, I was wounded in my left thigh at Cold Harbor and lost an arm in the Petersburg seige.  I was brevetted Major General and assigned to light duty in Vermont for the rest of the war.  Who am I?


----------



## Milkman (Nov 6, 2010)

rongohio said:


> When the War broke out I enlisted and was elected Lt. Colonel of a Vermont infantry regiment.  I fought at First Manassas and played an important role in securing a crucial bridge in the Battle of Williamsburg.  After that I took command of another Vermont regiment, but was forced to surrender it to Stonewall Jackson at Harpers Ferry.  After being exchanged, I was promoted to Brig General and took part in the Washington D.C. defenses.  On Cemetery Ridge at Gettysburg, I played a major role in breaking Pickett's Charge by pivoting two of my regiments to attack Kemper's flank and two others to attack Wilcox's flank.  I received a shell fragment in my right thigh but remained on the field for the duration of the battle.  After recovering from that wound, I was wounded in my left thigh at Cold Harbor and lost an arm in the Petersburg seige.  I was brevetted Major General and assigned to light duty in Vermont for the rest of the war.  Who am I?



I believe you to be George J. Stannard


----------



## rongohio (Nov 6, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I believe you to be George J. Stannard



Yes, indeed!


----------



## rongohio (Nov 14, 2010)

I was born in Vermont and enlisted in a Vermont volunteer infantry regiment in May 1861.  I fought at Big Bethel before my 90 days enlistment was up.  I then joined a United States Infantry regiment as an enlisted man.  As a result of my conduct at Cedar Mountain, where I was wounded, I was promoted to Second Lieutenant.  I fought at Chancellorsville and Gettysburg, where I was severely wounded, and at Bethesda Church and Hatcher's Run.  I was breveted Captain and finished the war as regimental quartermaster.  After the war I continued in military service, and was killed in action in China in 1900.  Who am I?


----------



## rongohio (Nov 25, 2010)

rongohio said:


> I was born in Vermont and enlisted in a Vermont volunteer infantry regiment in May 1861.  I fought at Big Bethel before my 90 days enlistment was up.  I then joined a United States Infantry regiment as an enlisted man.  As a result of my conduct at Cedar Mountain, where I was wounded, I was promoted to Second Lieutenant.  I fought at Chancellorsville and Gettysburg, where I was severely wounded, and at Bethesda Church and Hatcher's Run.  I was breveted Captain and finished the war as regimental quartermaster.  After the war I continued in military service, and was killed in action in China in 1900.  Who am I?



Oops, forgot about this one:

My last words on the battlefield in China were "Keep up the fire", which became the motto of my regiment to this day.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 25, 2010)

You are Emerson H. Liscum.

I had forgotten about this one too.  I had looked once, but was unsuccessful.  The more recent clue made for a much easier find.  Thanks for the extra help.


----------



## Resica (Nov 25, 2010)

I completely forgot about that one . Happy Thanksgiving folks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 25, 2010)

Same back to ya.


----------



## rongohio (Nov 26, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> You are Emerson H. Liscum.



I am indeed.


----------

